# Why I will never buy Stihl again



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Stihl MS 290 Farm Boss that is less than 1 year old. All things considered, this saw has been awesome..... until it stopped running.

Let me preface by saying that I am not new to 2-cycle engines and I've been using Stihl saws for at least a decade without any real problems with the equipment itself.

I had this 290 quit on me after cutting into 3 or so cords over a 2 day period. At first, it would only quit at idle. I originally suspected a carb problem on the low side since it would run fine on the high. Naturally I took the saw into the closest Stihl dealer / servicer since I am no intellicarb genius... AND it is still under warranty. 

To my surprise, the dealer called back a few days later saying I had a seized valve. I was shocked. I was even more shocked when the dealer suggested this seizure was due to improper lubrication! I am most certainly the guy who has Stihl brand underwear along with my Stihl 2-cycle and bar oil. And wouldn't you know that I also mix 50:1 with always fresh higher octane fuel as well. 

This is where I get even more mad. The dude at the dealer even suggested that maybe I used straight gas myself or loaned the saw out to someone who would use straight gas. First... nobody borrows a $400 saw from me. Second I know the difference between my Stihl mixture and other fuels. I asked them to investigate it, test the fuel, do anything at all. They would only suggest that it was improper lubrication and would not attempt to investigate it further. They told me to take it back where I bought it. Sorry, i thought I was at an authorized service center? Yeah.. I was. I told the owner of the shop, respectfully, that I would expect to hear from his Stihl territory manager if I were him. His response was "go ahead... he is a good friend of mine". 

Naturally, I am nauseated at this point. My Pulan Pro toy saw lasted longer than this! I called the regional distributor and eventually got them to order a UPS pickup so they could investigate it properly to see if there is a defect of some kind. This is most certainly something I would expect the dealer / servicer to do in the first place, right? I guess not. 

I understand there are some people out there who treat their equipment like dog crap. I am honestly not rich enough to treat a $400 saw like it is disposable. I personally don't like people suggesting I do without even an attempt to investigate. 

To all of you Stihl service professionals out there: I would be angry that your peers conduct themselves in such a way. To the manufacturer, I would be ashamed that you would allow such people to represent you. If I am, by some crazy chance, running coleman lantern fuel in my saw, then I deserve to buy another one at my own expense. Otherwise, STIHL should be thinking hard about buying me a saw that works. Maybe... a Poulan Pro?

Either way, I will likely never buy another Stihl again after this experience. Even a new or repaired saw would only keep me from driving to the corporate offices to see this guy's dealership revoked and given to someone who is up for the job.


----------



## flashpuppy (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not a Stihl guy. But that story is about a bad dealer, not a bad company. If you have Stihl underwear, just find a new dealer....


----------



## spike60 (Apr 20, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> I'm not a Stihl guy. But that story is about a bad dealer, not a bad company. If you have Stihl underwear, just find a new dealer....



I agree 100%.


----------



## valekbrothers (Apr 20, 2009)

:agree2:

Just because you find one bad apple, doesn't mean you need to chop down the whole tree..................


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Im not going to quote you but you say a stuck valve. I didnt think there were any valves on a 290 or any 2 strokew for that matter. Then the seized part, But it died at idle. Your story sounds funky. Or maybe even downright bull. If by chance all is true the saw should have started acting up and RIGHT AWAY you should have stopped it and figured out what was wrong with it. Come on let me have it. 
PS just seen your from Ohio. Your going to give the rest of us Buckeyes a bad name. Im ashamed of you.


----------



## Chaz1 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Stihl MS 290 Farm Boss that is less than 1 year old. All things considered, this saw has been awesome..... until it stopped running.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute here. A "seized valve". Unless two stroke motors have changed quite dramatically recently, there are no valves in a two stroke motor. I'd go back and ask the dealer to SHOW YOU the defective valve. You may ahve to "call his bluff". Or go to another dealer and get a second opinion.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds to me like one of two possibilities. Stuck canooter valve. Or a bad muffler bearing.


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 20, 2009)

I would "Copy" the original post to Stihl Corp from here...

http://www.stihlusa.com/contact.php


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Not going to hop on the bad dealer bandwagon, just yet.

I am assuming you mean seized piston, not valve.

You just joined the forum to rant and badmouth a company, which is fair
enough.

But you likely were using the original batch of fuel when you bought the saw 9 months ago, and the failure was likely due to bad fuel, but we will never know, so this thread will do nothing but go downhill.

Bryan Equipment may give in to you because you are raising such a stink,
which is sad, but true.

I mean to be in any way fair, you would post pics of the seized "valve",
but no, you joined to carry your war online, and you will likely have
a lot of sympathy, and so on............


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Im not going to quote you but you say a stuck valve. I didnt think there were any valves on a 290 or any 2 strokew for that matter. Then the seized part, But it died at idle. Your story sounds funky. Or maybe even downright bull. If by chance all is true the saw should have started acting up and RIGHT AWAY you should have stopped it and figured out what was wrong with it. Come on let me have it.
> PS just seen your from Ohio. Your going to give the rest of us Buckeyes a bad name. Im ashamed of you.



Sniff......... Rookie, I am PROUD of you!!!!

That's my kind of post!!!

Sniff.......


----------



## flashpuppy (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> Not going to hop on the bad dealer bandwagon, just yet.
> 
> I am assuming you mean seized piston, not valve.
> 
> ...



C'mon Fish.... Sounds like (Paul Harvey Voice) you know the rest of the story (/Paul Harvey Voice). Lay it on us....


----------



## pinemartin (Apr 20, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> PS just seen your from Ohio. Your going to give the rest of us Buckeyes a bad name. Im ashamed of you.


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 20, 2009)

I actually have sympathy for the guy. He did the right thing, admitted he wasn't a mechainc and took it to the dealer. I'm sure most of the dealers on here are like mine and will admit that the epa has stihl and all other companies shipping these things out so lean that they stress the importance of fresh mix with good 2 cycle. In the dealers defense if you didn't buy the saw from him he probably figured that you were just like every other half wit that brings in a seized piece of *** ran on bad or straight gas and probably didn't even really look at it. At least stihl took it upon themselves to investigate the problem so to say you would never buy stihl again is a little extreme, especially when you admitted you had good luck for the last decade with them. Try that with homelite I'm not really up to snuff on the warranty on the homeowner side with their saws but warranty work is warranty work and in this economy he is either a lazy a$$ or truly believed it was operator error. I hope for your sake that the saw and issue is resolved, my brother is a proffessional and grabbed the wrong can at home last year and ran straight gas through his new kombi system, luckily are dealer put his pic on the wall as dumb a$$ of the week and all it needed was a piston. point is it can happen!


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

No, just heard the stories before.............

Ask Thall, then ask the pissed off customer from Thall's last thread, you will
hear two vastly different stories about the same saw/trimmer.

The folks on this thread like to jump on the first wagon.

Believe me, the majority of stuff that is brought in for warranty is due
to the customer's actions, not any defect.
Unfortunately, the really loud and obnoxious pissed off customers usually
get paid off just to shut them up.
The squeakiest wheel thing....

This could be a really good thread, let's wait and see.......


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ill keep watching Fish but something,no pun intended, sounds fishy. And if its seized Ill bet he had ample warning before locking up,if it is.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 20, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Sounds to me like one of two possibilities. Stuck canooter valve. Or a bad muffler bearing.



Naaaaahhh...probably a defective suck back preventer...or maybe those new left handed bar nuts.

And eric...check your PMs.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my......

Tommy, Lake, Paul, we need some opinions. Or maybe thats onions.


----------



## AOD (Apr 20, 2009)

May the lords of Mt. Husqvarna smile upon you always.

Welcome to the dark side, my friend!


----------



## howellhandmade (Apr 20, 2009)

To be fair, we haven't heard the dealer's side of it, so it's kind of hard to join in the outrage, although I've certainly had plenty of product/dealer experiences that have soured me on brands forever. For what it's worth, here's why I'm buying another Stihl:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=95274

Jack


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 20, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Ill keep watching Fish but something,no pun intended, sounds fishy. And if its seized Ill bet he had ample warning before locking up,if it is.



Thats for sure! When my 026 seized "rip" it was telling me for a week to retire it but she had a good life and I wasn't gonna let her die alone. The one day it idled about 13'000 rpm and klunk, froze solid. So I imbalmed it with that earth frindly oil crap an set it on a shelf in the bedroom. Wife hates it being there but she was like a loyal dog and deserves a good resting place.


----------



## maico490 (Apr 20, 2009)

Chaz1 said:


> Wait a minute here. A "seized valve". Unless two stroke motors have changed quite dramatically recently, there are no valves in a two stroke motor. I'd go back and ask the dealer to SHOW YOU the defective valve. You may ahve to "call his bluff". Or go to another dealer and get a second opinion.



Admittedly small two strokes don't have valves but large two stroke diesels most certainly do. About half way down this link there are pictures:http://www.wartsila.com/Wartsila/global/docs/en/service/Brochures/reconditioning_services.pdf
Some of them are taller than a man.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

It all doesn't really matter, he likely won't be back here, until Bryan Equipment pisses him off, and then he will start a new thread.


----------



## dadouthat (Apr 20, 2009)

For those of you who have not encountered a real idiot manager, the experience is breath taking. I have used Stihl almost exclusively over decades and so does almost everyone else in this area. The established Stihl shop is great and the small engine reapair shop nearby is also great. They know their stuff and have been around a long while. So a new equipment rental chain starts selling Stihl. Don't ask me why, but I bought a 180 from them. Nice little saw but the oiler stopped working. I don't know why but it had been cold and everything is more prone to failure then.) The saw is still under warranty, no problem with the fix. When I pick up the saw, there is a $75 charge since as the manager explained to me, the oiler failed because I hadn't used mixed gas. It took me a few seconds to process what he had said but when I finsished blinking, I explained to him that I did use mixed fuel in the fuel tank, the engine ran fine, the oiler was there to provide oil for the chain, and that there was no connnection between the use of mixed fuel for the engine and bar oil in the oil tank. He gave me a blank stare and walked away. Later he came back and reluctantly handed over the saw, said that he would only charge me for the parts. We discussed the meaning of "warranty", and he then agreed that there would be no charge. The invoice that I was given though just stated that the amount had not been paid. I asked another outlet of the chain for an interpretation of the invoice and they verified I had not paid for the service but still owed. I called the "bad" shop and asked them --and all of this done with nomal voice level--to please straighten it out. I just wanted my saw repaired and no further charges. I did ask the employee who witnessed the initial conversation with the manager if the manager was stupid or trying to rip me off. He replied, "Let's assume the former." That outlet no longer carries Stihl equipment. 

That little MS 180 is a gem and I am surprised at how much I find myself using it.


----------



## Jtheo (Apr 20, 2009)

The company put out a pickup order to check out your saw. Why don't you wait for the outcome before ranting on about never buying Stihl again? And I'm a Dolmar guy, but Stihl builds a good saw. Otherwise there would not be so many of them in use.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## danrclem (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> They told me to take it back where I bought it.



I believe the OP because of this line right here. He didn't buy the saw at the dealer that he took it to. The dealer got uptight because he didn't sell the saw to him. I guess that's his choice but it seems to me that in his business you would want to make friends. He would have got paid for the warrenty work. Happy customers usually return to buy other things.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

From my vast experience in job hopping, "idiot" and "manager" can be used
interchangeably.

It would be cute to see how many different jobs I have actually held, I
have a bad history in that department. Upper management cannot handle
too much truth or criticism


----------



## stihlhead (Apr 20, 2009)

the oiler failed because I hadn't used mixed gas. 

 AH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mattmc2003 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> The company put out a pickup order to check out your saw. Why don't you wait for the outcome before ranting on about never buying Stihl again? And I'm a Dolmar guy, but Stihl builds a good saw. Otherwise there would not be so many of them in use.:greenchainsaw:



This is true.


----------



## KodiakKen (Apr 20, 2009)

*I have a couple*

well he buys $400 saw and expects it to cut like a 660..ok granted it is a Stihl..but come one..I have 3 saws I bought from the dealer. If they have a warranty..I beat them like a rented mule..same with trucks..same with my bike..same with my 4-wheeler..if you have a warranty..use it..if something breaks...piss and moan until the fix it..and they will if you raise enough hell. I recently switched to synthetic Stihl oil...but ran the old orange bottle for 7 years..never had a problem...(ducks and hides) even with last years gas. sounds to me like your dealer is on dorr street..I drive 30 miles to talk to the best dealer around. I know that he will not give me a song and dance even if it costs him money.been dealing with him for quite a spell and spent a couple bucks there. My best advice to you..find a dealer that will show you the backroom and you will find a descent dealer. ask a lot of questions with people in the showroom..If they take the time to make you happy..generally they are halfway descent..of course my dealer now makes me hold to make a sale because I ask too many questions..and pretty much b.s. but you have to learn somehow..Stihl saws are great saws..keep them clean and sharp and throw them outta the tree every once in a while just to keep them in check. I have sold as many as I have bought and never had a complaint. and all I have sold have been to friends and co-workers..(which makes me money sharpening their chains)...best of luck


----------



## William Balaska (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of BS to me. Stuck valve? The dealer wouldn't care, it's under warranty.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow...30 people viewing this thread...


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

danrclem said:


> I believe the OP because of this line right here. He didn't buy the saw at the dealer that he took it to. The dealer got uptight because he didn't sell the saw to him. I guess that's his choice but it seems to me that in his business you would want to make friends. He would have got paid for the warrenty work. Happy customers usually return to buy other things.



Well, I have worked for many Stihl dealers, and am good friends with most of the reps at Bryan Equipment, and know when a customer first walks in, that
there will be trouble.
As a tech, and the one that deals with the customer, almost all of the time, I am relieved when I can get one through under warranty, but I also
know what won't fly........

As the guy that has to deal with the customers, I am more than happy to
file it under warranty.
But as the guy that pays the bills, I would really hate to replace a piston/cylinder, and not have it covered, which is found out a month or two later..........

So all of this pissed off customer bull, is just that.....

Calling the dealer an idiot is fine and cute....

Then when that doesn't work, going on up the ladder, and so on.

If the guy bought the saw from me, I would go a lot farther, but warranty
work is bullchit, and the dealer has to fight to make sure they are paid,
and you are lucky to come out ahead.


If the guy bought the saw from you, it is one thing, but well................

Sorry about the ranting, but he won't be back anyway....


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 20, 2009)

maico490 said:


> Admittedly small two strokes don't have valves but large two stroke diesels most certainly do. About half way down this link there are pictures:http://www.wartsila.com/Wartsila/global/docs/en/service/Brochures/reconditioning_services.pdf
> Some of them are taller than a man.



Im not bashing you at all. I am a truck mechanic and there are/were millions of puke green and silver Detroit Diesel engines that are 2 stroke. Most have 4 valves per cylinder. But they are too large for chainsaw powerheads!


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> From my vast experience in job hopping, "idiot" and "manager" can be used
> interchangeably.
> 
> It would be cute to see how many different jobs I have actually held, I
> ...




Why am I not suprized at that. :monkey:


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 20, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> <snip>
> In the dealers defense if you didn't buy the saw from him he probably figured that you were just like every other half wit that brings in a seized piece of *** ran on bad or straight gas and probably didn't even really look at it. At least stihl took it upon themselves to investigate the problem so to say you would never buy stihl again is a little extreme, especially when you admitted you had good luck for the last decade with them.
> <snip>



All very good points.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 20, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Wow...30 people viewing this thread...



He sure stirred up a hornets nest! Im surprised too.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Apr 20, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Wow...30 people viewing this thread...



34 now.

Why cut off your nose to spite your face? Sounds like you want to be the victim.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Why am I not suprized at that. :monkey:



What are you getting at?????

Are you saying that I am not a team player?????

I don't need to be the coach, just the alcoholic equipment mgr.........


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Stihl MS 290 Farm Boss that is less than 1 year old. All things considered, this saw has been awesome..... until it stopped running.
> 
> ...



Hey hey hey, your a new poster, cool beans. Interesting story you got there. I can see your temper is up and if all is true can't blame ya. That saw is under warranty, you say the mix was fresh so it should not have failed. Under warranty it should be repaired at no charge.

However if its scored on intake and exhaust then yes its your fault, thats lack of lube, dealer knows it and is not budging, exhaust only then probably not. Thing is without seeing the piston everything is a question mark.

Far as the rest of your story about Stihl the company thats non-sense and no I'm not angry at my peers at all, they serve me very well. Your dealing with a dealer thats showing you no mercy at all but not all are like that. They also should not be telling you to take it back where you bought it, thats wrong. He shouldn't be rubbing in the fact the regional manager and he are good friends. I sense tempers flared good in that shop and your not exactly stating what all you said and how you said it. Loved to have been a birdie setting on the roost of that shop listening in. You guys set each other off in a temper match, thats obvious.

I recently had a MS310 come in , fried, less than a year old. Fried on the exhaust side only. Everything looked ok otherwise. One phone call, 5 minutes later the man is walking out the door with a new MS310. Yes the same company your raising hell about handed my customer a new saw in less than 5 minutes after I called them so chill on the company, your wrong, the dealer you may be right on about.

Good story though, let us know the outcome.


----------



## Chaz1 (Apr 20, 2009)

maico490 said:


> Admittedly small two strokes don't have valves but large two stroke diesels most certainly do. About half way down this link there are pictures:http://www.wartsila.com/Wartsila/global/docs/en/service/Brochures/reconditioning_services.pdf
> Some of them are taller than a man.



I was speaking in "chainsaw" terms here. But I did learn something today. Never knew some deisels were actually two strokes.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fpc if you're for real, it sounds like your saw developed an air leak and you kept running the saw anyway, not good. What did you think was going to happen? it would just fix itself.


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> What are you getting at?????
> 
> Are you saying that I am not a team player?????
> 
> I don't need to be the coach, just the alcoholic equipment mgr.........



lol


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. I did mean stuck piston and not a stuck valve. I am certainly willing to admit and pay the price when I am wrong . And, I did not join this group simply to rant about Stihl. I am not an arborist. I simply heat my home with wood.

My original post says I use fresh gas. It also says I use Stihl brand oil at the proper mixture. Both of those points are true. All I wanted is for the dealer to test the fuel if they thought it was bad. I will bring every gas can I own. Test them all. I have receipts for when I purchased the fuel as well. I'm sure the gas station has video of me making the mixture right on the spot as well.

The saw gave no indication it was going to quit. It went from performing perfectly to quitting unexpectedly. I thought it was out of fuel. It was not. I am not a mechanic. I am an end user who bought what I thought was the best mid range saw money could buy. Along with it should come the best service money can buy. 

I did not mention names of dealers, someone else did. Bryan is the regional distributor. I don't know what Bryan Equipment will do. So far, they have been more helpful than the dealer. I do know this.... the product is only as good as the guy who sells and services it. I understand even expensive equipment does fail at times even when properly maintained and used as designed. Nobody should have to experience a dealer like this though. It should never have to go to the point where you are talking to a corporate front desk security guy to get a number of someone who will help you truly diagnose an issue on a nearly brand new saw. I don't choose the dealers, STIHL does. In my eyes, they are ultimately responsible for the people they choose to represent their product.

So in fairness, yes. This is a dealer issue. It is also a product issue if a professional brand saw is failing before an equally used hardware store saw.... with the same exact fuel. THAT sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Far as the rest of your story about Stihl the company thats non-sense and no I'm not angry at my peers at all, they serve me very well.




I don't normally serve you that well, well I did give you that footrub when I was trying to get my Polished Aluminum Certificate at Stihl in VA.

And there was that time in jail, but it was just a backrub, and your bunk was
on top..................

But I digress.......


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad you are back, did they show you the piston? Was the damage all around the side, just on one side? Was the piston brown/burnt looking?

Normally if there is a dealer problem, the dist. will put another dealer on it.


----------



## bluto (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with the air leak scenario. The 290's are prone to manifold breakage, especially if the user does not keep his chain sharp. Stiffer buffers will help with this problem, but the saw will run, poorly, with a torn manifold and suck all sorts of crap into the engine. As far as a seized valve problem, somebody's not tellin the truth
Jim


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 20, 2009)

You need to know that the most common cause of piston seizure is lack of lubrication. To me it sounds like your dealer is just doing his job. 

Ask them to pressure test the saw, if the saw has an air leak Stihl will cover it under warranty. If the saw holds pressure, it's operator error and you are liable for the repair.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, hate to disagree, but the intake boot is one of my poorest sellers.....


----------



## REJ2 (Apr 20, 2009)

Man ,you dyed in the wool Stihl guys, just cant handle the truth. This is why I bought me an Echo!! Straight Tequila tonight! REJ2.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

No, they did not show me anything. Just handed me a saw and a work order that said "minor seizure - repair cost to exceed cost of saw". They would only make accusations and speak of improper lubrication. They refused to look into it further saying they can't test the fuel. 

I purchased the saw at my local dealer in Powell. They have always been decent. The problem dealer is near my job nearly an hour away because most of these guys are only open 9-6. I guess I thought any service shop would do. Apparently not.


----------



## bluto (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish, you are right. The problems that we have had is with the 270. I stand corrected.
Jim


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> I don't normally serve you that well, well I did give you that footrub when I was trying to get my Polished Aluminum Certificate at Stihl in VA.
> 
> And there was that time in jail, but it was just a backrub, and your bunk was
> on top..................
> ...



Come on Fish , we promised each other back then we would not let out our most intimate secrets,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> No, they did not show me anything. Just handed me a saw and a work order that said "minor seizure - repair cost to exceed cost of saw". They would only make accusations and speak of improper lubrication. They refused to look into it further saying they can't test the fuel.
> 
> I purchased the saw at my local dealer in Powell. They have always been decent. The problem dealer is near my job nearly an hour away because most of these guys are only open 9-6. I guess I thought any service shop would do. Apparently not.



Does not matter where you bought it, any Stihl dealer should take care of it. Hell I got a saw in not long ago bought in Ohio, I'm in Virginia, I took care of it, no questions asked. I getem in from Maryland, West Virginia, Pa, NC, all over, does not matter to me.

Lets investigate your saw right here. Did they hand you back the saw without showing you the scored cylinder, meaning shining a light in the exhaust port so you could see the scoring yourself? Secondly did they charge you anything for checking it out? Thirdly was the saw completely reassembled when they handed it to you or was the muffler off the saw?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> Sorry, hate to disagree, but the intake boot is one of my poorest sellers.....



No kidding, I've never sold a intake boot for the 290 series nor have I ever seen one fail. The 028 seems to be the king of busting intake boots, course after all the bushings are worn out that tank housing will stretch almost as far as my , well nevermind,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

bluto said:


> Fish, you are right. The problems that we have had is with the 270. I stand corrected.
> Jim



Yes, that 270/280 av system is wild, eh?


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> No kidding, I've never sold a intake boot for the 290 series nor have I ever seen one fail. The 028 seems to be the king of busting intake boots, course after all the bushings are worn out that tank housing will stretch almost as far as my , well nevermind,LOLOLOLOL



Yeah, they are only 25 year old saws........... Junk.........

Tank housing, mmmmnnnn.. Big boy..........


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Apr 20, 2009)

I LOVE my 036 PRO!!!! Runs like clockwork and has been put through alot more then it should have, and a 24 inch bar.:jawdrop:


----------



## edisto (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> No, they did not show me anything. Just handed me a saw and a work order that said "minor seizure - repair cost to exceed cost of saw". They would only make accusations and speak of improper lubrication. They refused to look into it further saying they can't test the fuel.



I had a minor seizure once...stuck heart valve.

What do you expect them to have the equipment to test the fuel for? Is there a Stihl part number for a gas chromatograph?

Was there fuel in the saw when you brought it in? Wouldn't help your case, but it might be part of their reason for suspecting improper lubrication.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> Yeah, they are only 25 year old saws........... Junk.........
> 
> Tank housing, mmmmnnnn.. Big boy..........



LOL, dayummm there's about 30 members on this thread. I best behave. You too Fish, GRRRRRRRR,haha

True those 028's after 20-25 yrs tend to tear the boot from the sloppy worn out AV mounts. Tant no biggie though, I enjoy working on the 028's, great chainsaw......


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Did they hand you back the saw without showing you the scored cylinder, meaning shining a light in the exhaust port so you could see the scoring yourself? Secondly did they charge you anything for checking it out? Thirdly was the saw completely reassembled when they handed it to you or was the muffler off the saw?



The saw was completely assembled. There was no attempt to show me anything at all. You would think if there was scoring, they would show me. If there was proof of any kind, they would show or even TELL me. Nothing. Just accusations. I was not charged anything for the checkout.


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> No, just heard the stories before.............
> 
> Ask Thall, then ask the pissed off customer from Thall's last thread, you will
> hear two vastly different stories about the same saw/trimmer.
> ...



I've had issue with that forever. It rewards bad behavior and perpetuates a cycle that spirals downward.


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> Sorry, hate to disagree, but the intake boot is one of my poorest sellers.....



But I be you sell more than a handful of crankcase seals and fuel lines for that 290 series...


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

edisto said:


> I had a minor seizure once...stuck heart valve.
> 
> What do you expect them to have the equipment to test the fuel for? Is there a Stihl part number for a gas chromatograph?
> 
> Was there fuel in the saw when you brought it in? Wouldn't help your case, but it might be part of their reason for suspecting improper lubrication.



I personally don't have a clue how they would test the fuel. I know the fuel is good and the mixture is right. If you are going to accuse improper lubrication I would hope they could prove it somehow. The fuel in the saw right now is the same fuel in my can outside right now.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> The saw was completely assembled. There was no attempt to show me anything at all. You would think if there was scoring, they would show me. If there was proof of any kind, they would show or even TELL me. Nothing. Just accusations. I was not charged anything for the checkout.



Ok, now were getting somewhere and your looking better all the time. They should have at least showed you what they were telling you was the problem. The muffler should have been off and you should have been shown the scoring for yourself to see, whole process , less than a minute. 

Where is the saw right now???


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 20, 2009)

REJ2 said:


> Man ,you dyed in the wool Stihl guys, just cant handle the truth. This is why I bought me an Echo!! Straight Tequila tonight! REJ2.



Says the man with a echo,  Retype your statement and at least put the 372 in place of the echo...


----------



## Gizzard (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish said:


> Upper management cannot handle
> too much truth or criticism



I would agree with this statement. Previous saw shop I worked in was owned and managed by my dad. Many times things were fine, but when not the tools would fly. 'Ol family arguments can be dandys. 

Of recent the only stihl I've seen seized up at local dealer was a MS270 wood boss with just 3 months run time (cyl and piston was sent off to Stihl for their inspection). I go back in the shop area about once a week and discuss repairs. Recently the best guy in service dept left for someplace near Georgetown I think. Next time in, I'll see what was done with the 270.


----------



## Junior (Apr 20, 2009)

Any time I drop a saw at the shop, they treat me good. I get a good explanation of what went wrong, a bag of broken parts they replaced, and if I am in the middle of a job they'll fix it right then and there. That's why I buy Stihl I guess. Sounds like you might have a dealer problem....


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

Paul001 said:


> But I be you sell more than a handful of crankcase seals and fuel lines for that 290 series...



Fuel lines, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, we suppose to keep that under lid,LOL
I stock and sell the hell out of those,hahaha


----------



## howellhandmade (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> No, they did not show me anything. Just handed me a saw and a work order that said "minor seizure - repair cost to exceed cost of saw". They would only make accusations and speak of improper lubrication. They refused to look into it further saying they can't test the fuel.
> 
> I purchased the saw at my local dealer in Powell. They have always been decent. The problem dealer is near my job nearly an hour away because most of these guys are only open 9-6. I guess I thought any service shop would do. Apparently not.



Probably about the same ratio of good to bad dealers for Stihl as anything else. It's also possible for a good dealer to have a bad day. The problem might be resolved by waiting until Saturday and going to your Powell dealer.

As for an earlier post about a pro brand saw needing to outlast a hardware store saw, brand name counts for something but you just can't predict. There are statistical flyers both directions -- any brand can have a lemon, or a magic example. I have a Poulan 2150 that I run a lot and just won't die. It's not as big or fast or powerful or smooth as my Stihl or Redmax saws, but it's lighter, uses less fuel and cheaper chains, and it's lasted so much longer than I expected that I'm curious how far it will go. If there's a job it will handle I feel almost obligated to use it to save the hours on my "good" saws. My own MS290 developed problems under warranty. But even though the 290 is a midrange rather than a pro saw, some people have lots of hours on them.

It's an interesting point about Stihl being ultimately responsible for the conduct of their dealers, and it will be interesting to see how your case is handled at the next level. 

Jack


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok, now were getting somewhere and your looking better all the time. They should have at least showed you what they were telling you was the problem. The muffler should have been off and you should have been shown the scoring for yourself to see, whole process , less than a minute.
> 
> Where is the saw right now???



Agreed. The saw was left there since I convinced the regional rep to have it shipped to get looked into properly.


----------



## cpr (Apr 20, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> The company put out a pickup order to check out your saw. Why don't you wait for the outcome before ranting on about never buying Stihl again? And I'm a Dolmar guy, but Stihl builds a good saw. Otherwise there would not be so many of them in use.:greenchainsaw:



Substitute Husqvarna for Dolmar in the above sentence and ditto.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

howellhandmade said:


> The problem might be resolved by waiting until Saturday and going to your Powell dealer.......
> ......It's an interesting point about Stihl being ultimately responsible for the conduct of their dealers, and it will be interesting to see how your case is handled at the next level.



I wish I would've gone to Powell first. I work Monday through Saturday and nobody is open Sunday. I thought all dealers would be top notch like them.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Agreed. The saw was left there since I convinced the regional rep to have it shipped to get looked into properly.



Well callem tomorrow and see if its as they say Left The Building. If dead Elvis ,the 290, is still in that building call that rep man again and asked nicely whats the deal on my saw. Don't letem drag their feet but don't be a bonehead on the phone either, tellem you got wood to saw and you need your saw. That will getem going if they haven't already sent that saw out. 

I starting to side with you more and more and I'll tell you why. My ole rep was one of the best techs in the biz. He would look at your saw while its right where is it and make a decision as to repair it, replace it or call the shot its not the saws fault, no need to ship it anywhere. This shipping thing baffles me, there's no need for it when the saw can be judged out with less than 10 minutes of checking it out...


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I starting to side with you more and more and I'll tell you why. My ole rep was one of the best techs in the biz. He would look at your saw while its right where is it and make a decision as to repair it, replace it or call the shot its not the saws fault, no need to ship it anywhere. This shipping thing baffles me, there's no need for it when the saw can be judged out with less than 10 minutes of checking it out...



Trust me, I will stay on top of it. It has been about 2 weeks since this all started. I figure most of their non-commercial customers would've just took their word and bought a new saw. I think that's what scares me.


----------



## spankrz (Apr 20, 2009)

so is your saw currently at bryan equipment? if so, they will take care of you. i'm not sure of the tm for that area, i do know he will be freinds with the dealer. i also know that that wouldn't stand in his way of doing his job.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

spankrz said:


> so is your saw currently at bryan equipment? if so, they will take care of you. i'm not sure of the tm for that area, i do know he will be freinds with the dealer. i also know that that wouldn't stand in his way of doing his job.



I ended up calling Bryan after the guys there would not answer any questions. The rep at Bryan heard the story and told me to leave the saw there and they would request a UPS pickup. That was this morning. I am hoping it is on the way to them now. I never did hear back though.


----------



## REJ2 (Apr 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Says the man with a echo,  Retype your statement and at least put the 372 in place of the echo...


Ah man, it wouldn't have tugged as hard on your liver if I started with the Husky! REJ2.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Trust me, I will stay on top of it. It has been about 2 weeks since this all started. I figure most of their non-commercial customers would've just took their word and bought a new saw. I think that's what scares me.



Two weeks, whattttttttttttttttttttttttttt, that BS. Dayumm decision should have been made to either fix it, replace it or no fault of the saw by the distributor by now. This deal doesn't take but a few minutes to decide. I can assure you they will take a flashlight, look down through the carb throat looking for scoring on the intake side of the piston, whole deal takes maybe 30 seconds. If they see scoring on the intake side of the piston your gonna be very unhappy, thats a fuel related failure, no other cause. If there is no scoring on the intake side, only the exhaust side, they are going to look at your chain, lets hope it isn't beat up too bad. Any fuel left in the tank will be looked at as well as your carb settings. Either way the whole process doesn't take but a few minutes, 30 at most to decide whether the saw failed or whether its the fault of something else such as old fuel, pure gas or a rocked out chain, meaning running extended periods wide open without cutting causing overheating, carb set lean causing over reving. Either way it doesn't take long at all. 

I must be lucky with my men at Mid-Atlantic. A case such as yours would have been decided while you stood there. My guys always side with me and I always side with the customer when I can find no fault on his part. If I do see fault on the customer I will show him exactly what I've found and proceed from there. Most times the whole process takes 30 minutes or less.


----------



## 046 (Apr 20, 2009)

get a clue... why in the world would anyone test your fuel mixture. which can be done by anyone willing to pay a fuel testing lab $$$. 

all it would prove is the current fuel that's in the tank is good or bad. it would prove nada.... nothing about ALL the fuel that's been ran through the saw. 

thall and others have already pointed out if both intake and exhaust side are scorched. then that's proof positive saw was ran too lean. 

now take this information and check out actual damage on your saw. 
ask the shop that did tear down the same question. "was both intake and exhaust sides scorched?"



fpc310 said:


> I personally don't have a clue how they would test the fuel. I know the fuel is good and the mixture is right. If you are going to accuse improper lubrication I would hope they could prove it somehow. The fuel in the saw right now is the same fuel in my can outside right now.


----------



## spankrz (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Agreed. The saw was left there since I convinced the regional rep to have it shipped to get looked into properly.



pm me the rep's name if you don't mind, just for kicks and giggles. might know him.


----------



## Wishie22 (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Fuel lines, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, we suppose to keep that under lid,LOL
> I stock and sell the hell out of those,hahaha



Is STIHL upgrading the lines anytime soon (to handle our latest & greatest refined gas type), or do we all need to look forward to replacing the fuel lines so much more often?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> Is STIHL upgrading the lines anytime soon (to handle our latest & greatest refined gas type), or do we all need to look forward to replacing the fuel lines so much more often?



The 290 series are on they're way out. They have had a long run, sold like crazy over the years and regardless of deals like this thread they are pretty good saws.

I sit here and think this. Had a guy like Lakeside got his hands on that saw he would have checked it out in 10 minutes and knew exactly what caused it to fail. In 5 more minutes the customer would know exactly what went wrong and what was gonna be what and this thread wouldn't be here at all...


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

046 said:


> all it would prove is the current fuel that's in the tank is good or bad. it would prove nada.... nothing about ALL the fuel that's been ran through the saw.
> 
> thall and others have already pointed out if both intake and exhaust side are scorched. then that's proof positive saw was ran too lean.
> 
> ...



You are right about the fuel mixture. It is more that I am being called a complete liar that is getting me at this point. Any of you would feel pretty mad if someone suggested you used bad fuel or no oil. You would be especially mad if they jumped to conclusions without showing any signs related to improper fuel mixture.

As for lean or rich mixture.... I don't know enough about the carbs on these things, so I would rather the shop make those adjustments. I had planned on having it tuned up at 1 year. So much for that. If it was running lean, it showed no signs of overheating.


----------



## REJ2 (Apr 20, 2009)

I remember a recent post by Blsnelling about using last falls mix in a STIHL blower or trimmer, I forget which one exactly, but the point being is his stuff ran fine, no problems, and come to find out a whole bunch of guys do the same thing, use older mix with no problems. I believe this guys mix was fresh, but even if it wasn't yesterdays batch, what the heck, look elsewhere. REJ2.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> You are right about the fuel mixture. It is more that I am being called a complete liar that is getting me at this point. Any of you would feel pretty mad if someone suggested you used bad fuel or no oil. You would be especially mad if they jumped to conclusions without showing any signs related to improper fuel mixture.
> 
> As for lean or rich mixture.... I don't know enough about the carbs on these things, so I would rather the shop make those adjustments. I had planned on having it tuned up at 1 year. So much for that. If it was running lean, it showed no signs of overheating.



TUNED UP AT 1 YEAR??????????? That says it all.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> You are right about the fuel mixture. It is more that I am being called a complete liar that is getting me at this point. Any of you would feel pretty mad if someone suggested you used bad fuel or no oil. You would be especially mad if they jumped to conclusions without showing any signs related to improper fuel mixture.
> 
> As for lean or rich mixture.... I don't know enough about the carbs on these things, so I would rather the shop make those adjustments. I had planned on having it tuned up at 1 year. So much for that. If it was running lean, it showed no signs of overheating.




Not your job to set the carb, its the dealer. They will look to see if you removed the caps, the caps will show signs, sounds like you don't know what a carb limit cap is so relax. I'm taking your word the fuel mix was fresh.
Gotta ask you though, how was she cutting, good, fairly good or 10 mninutes to get through a block of wood, say it was cutting good when she quit...


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 20, 2009)

I know of another 290 that has been fried. Don't tell me that Stihl is having the same problems as other saw brands. What is the world coming too!:jawdrop:


----------



## jerryw66 (Apr 20, 2009)

One time my wife took my gas can, (a non-mix can fortunately) and filled her mower. Out of the goodness of her heart, she refilled the can from our bulk diesel tank and never told me. It got my splitter smoking real bad, I kind of panicked until we figured out what happened, I alway smell and look at the fuel now before assuming its mix or whatever it's supposed to be. Mistakes do happen. Not accusing, just a story related to fuel problems.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Not your job to set the carb, its the dealer. They will look to see if you removed the caps, the caps will show signs, sounds like you don't know what a carb limit cap is so relax. I'm taking your word the fuel mix was fresh.
> Gotta ask you though, how was she cutting, good, fairly good or 10 mninutes to get through a block of wood, say it was cutting good when she quit...



It was cutting great. The chain was freshly sharpened. I switched it out for a brand new one after the first day of cutting.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

jerryw66 said:


> One time my wife took my gas can, (a non-mix can fortunately) and filled her mower. Out of the goodness of her heart, she refilled the can from our bulk diesel tank and never told me. It got my splitter smoking real bad, I kind of panicked until we figured out what happened, I alway smell and look at the fuel now before assuming its mix or whatever it's supposed to be. Mistakes do happen. Not accusing, just a story related to fuel problems.



LOL. Good story, but I my wife would've put the gas into her car and left it empty. Rules that one out.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you buy the 290 in Powell from VB?


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Did you buy the 290 in Powell from VB?



I did and I wish I had taken it to them first. They have always been decent.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> I did and I wish I had taken it to them first. They have always been decent.



Take it back to them, and state your complaint.


----------



## banjobart (Apr 20, 2009)

I adjust the valves on my 361 every 5,000 miles.


----------



## SawCrazd (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a little faith, the truth will come out. I got a 346 xp in "the shop" right now. I feel it was no fault of mine so I'll wait for the answer. I call once a week to see what the story is and wait. Stihl and Husky and echo and .... dont build junk or they would be out of business. just remember bad dealers are salesmen, and salesmen are people that cant find a real job. good dealers go the extra mile for their costumers but they will say when your at fault and take the time to explain why. keep your head up and dont go back to that dealer. keep looking till you find one that will say it how it is and explain why it is that way.(therefor not a salesmen but a teacher)


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 20, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> I did and I wish I had taken it to them first. They have always been decent.



I was concerned as they were always straight forward. Who/where did you take it to? I may have missed the info.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> I was concerned as they were always straight forward. Who/where did you take it to? I may have missed the info.



I didn't want to post their name specifically since they are not here to defend themselves. I'll send you a PM on that one.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 20, 2009)

Its time for RED to post and tel us how bad his "refurbished 026" is, and how good his echo gookanese saws are.


----------



## Busmech (Apr 20, 2009)

You didn't want to name the dealer that has treated you poorly, but you don't mind bashing stihl before they have a chance to make it good.


----------



## dingo (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought a MS260 and it seized. The dealer replaced the saw and told me later that a screw had lodged on top of the piston of the seized saw. He disassembled the unit himself and can't explain where the screw came from.
A freak thing, but my dealer didn't hesitate to replace the saw.


----------



## snofrog (Apr 20, 2009)

7 pages of reading ! I will start fresh from here later lol


----------



## 046 (Apr 20, 2009)

but the story illustrates mistakes can and does happen. this is why I've never used bulk synthetic oil.... inspite of that oil getting raves reviews on AS. Reason.... no dye... no way to tell if I forgot to add oil to the gas. 

with stihl oil.. the dye tells proof positive oil was added. not saying you did... but if you did forget to add oil "one" time... both intake and exhaust side will be scorched. 

so defending yourself is not really necessary.... what really counts is what does the damage in your saw say? 



fpc310 said:


> LOL. Good story, but I my wife would've put the gas into her car and left it empty. Rules that one out.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 20, 2009)

Busmech said:


> You didn't want to name the dealer that has treated you poorly, but you don't mind bashing stihl before they have a chance to make it good.



...when it was this dealer who really had you hoppin'

i know, your venting


----------



## beka2443 (Apr 20, 2009)

must be the dealer. i just got a 290 and it seems to run fine, but lacks the power in the cut. My husky 345 actually cuts better. I contacted corp and they were real professional and said take it back to the dealer and we'll get it cutting to the best of its ability and if I have an issue contact them direct.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Apr 20, 2009)

Chaz1 said:


> Never knew some deisels were actually two strokes.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1YXx4kytNU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1YXx4kytNU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Mama Tried (Apr 20, 2009)

HorseShoeInFork said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1YXx4kytNU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1YXx4kytNU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k3qyR2z8xEs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k3qyR2z8xEs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 20, 2009)

Busmech said:


> You didn't want to name the dealer that has treated you poorly, but you don't mind bashing stihl before they have a chance to make it good.



Like I said before... the manufacturer chooses the dealer so they are ultimately responsible for their conduct. I am bashing stihl for this and because it is the only brand saw not working for me right now. If they want to make it "good" then they need to support their product from the dealer up.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Apr 20, 2009)

*hehehehee*



ericjeeper said:


> Sounds to me like one of two possibilities. Stuck canooter valve. Or a bad muffler bearing.





Those G.D. Canooter valves always cause issues like this dude. I know I've had at least 10 fail on me and ruin my saw also. I think the 029 is one of those fancy dual overhead cam saws dude. They are rare indeed...

:jester:


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 20, 2009)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Those G.D. Canooter valves always cause issues like this dude. I know I've had at least 10 fail on me and ruin my saw also. I think the 029 is one of those fancy dual overhead cam saws dude. They are rare indeed...
> 
> :jester:



yep, there is a good aftermarket supplier for them, but I cant say the name here...:censored:


----------



## Zero Gravity (Apr 20, 2009)

The level of arrogance in this thread is pretty high. There seems to be disbelief that there could even be problem with a Stihl. It’s funny how we expect some saws to blow up when new if you don't richen up past the limiters. I have had the same treatment at a Stihl dealer and all I did was question the price of a file. Seems they don't like Bailey's mentioned. I would be pissed with Stihl also. 
ZG


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Trust me, I will stay on top of it. It has been about 2 weeks since this all started. I figure most of their non-commercial customers would've just took their word and bought a new saw. I think that's what scares me.



fpc,

First off, welcome and Hello!!

The dealers and Saw whisperers here will steer ya straight, but hang in there on the company, as you havn't dealt with them yet.

You have had communications with a singular dealer that may be not so hot in the first place and slipped through the cracks. It happens.

Your usual local dealer is solid right? So's mine, and so are several nearby me.

But there is one, that is the next closest to me, that looked me in the eye and told me that the "1" on the MS361 meant that it was a newer Strato saw when I asked about any news on the 362. He also informed me that he could not sell me RMC chain because I was not a professional customer..LOL!!
He did sell me a 72 link loop of RSC however, and didn't bat an eye.

Hang in there. Give the Regional guy a chance to do what is right before ya go slamming on poor old Stihl.
If ya get hosed by the rep, then vent again here, and we will welcome you to the darkside, where better dealers are even tougher to find because of the Frickin' box stores.

Have ya talked to your Regular dealer about it yet?
He's likely gonna be upset if he didn't get a chance to help you.
Mine would...It would mean I swore off Stihl because of an issue he had no hand in rectifying, and he loses my $$$$ on future purchases.

Stay positive, and have a smidge of patience.
Wait untill ya have all your ammo gathered, before climbing the bell tower.

Take care!
Dingeryote


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> I know of another 290 that has been fried. Don't tell me that Stihl is having the same problems as other saw brands. What is the world coming too!:jawdrop:



What? Jumping on the bandwagon?


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

So on one hand we got a guy with a saw burned up from bad gas that's saying it can't have had bad gas because he wears Stihl underwear. On the other side, we have an adversarial interpretation of what the dealer said, and the dealer said it had bad gas ran through it and he's not buying a new saw to cover the user's abuse. 

Interesting. . . opcorn:


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> So on one hand we got a guy with a saw burned up from bad gas that's saying it can't have had bad gas because he wears Stihl underwear. On the other side, we have an adversarial interpretation of what the dealer said, and the dealer said it had bad gas ran through it and he's not buying a new saw to cover the user's abuse.
> 
> Interesting. . . opcorn:




You forgot the lack of admissable evidence, and the shop standing on purported speculative circumstance despite the fuel bieng present.

Get your fuzzy Jhonny Cochran slippers on Mule, you may have your first client. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> You forgot the lack of admissable evidence, and the shop standing on purported speculative circumstance despite the fuel bieng present.
> 
> Get your fuzzy Jhonny Cochran slippers on Mule, you may have your first client. LOL!!
> 
> ...


With this kind of client, I'd better get a non refundable retainer up front, huh.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

And then you got this guy on the other end that chimes in that admits to consistently sitting on his A$$ watching some series and has no interest in saws? Is home depot hiring?


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> And then you got this guy on the other end that chimes in that admits to consistently sitting on his A$$ watching some series and has no interest in saws?



If you're talking about me, I watch between 1 and 2 hours of tv per week, and I have a great interest in saws. Typical yankee ignorance it seems.


----------



## Evan (Apr 21, 2009)

about bad apples.

seems latley there may be far more bad ones then good.

customer service is going out the window in this country.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> If you're talking about me, I watch between 1 and 2 hours of tv per week, and I have a great interest in saws. Typical yankee ignorance it seems.


Yeah right.....yankee ignorance? Thats an old school comment....how many hours do you spend on the AS site talking about saws?


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Yeah right.....yankee ignorance? Thats an old school comment....how many hours do you spend on the AS site talking about saws?



Too many. It's my break from real thinking. 

Take tonight--I got off work at 11, and I sit here and browse while I eat supper, been about an hour. I'll get off in the next 15 minutes, and get up at 6 am to work on a final project for one of my classes, and might browse an hour or two tomorrow as I'm thinking about other things. When I'm not at work, I'm on the computer, studying or browsing--about 8 to 10 hours per day.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok sounds good I'll stop there....whats the purpose of the yankee reference?


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> Ok sounds good I'll stop there....whats the purpose of the yankee reference?



Just to see if it would piss you off.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

I see you added more...I don't doubt you take an hour to eat supper.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

Naaa it don't piss me off...


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

bcorradi said:


> I see you added more...I don't doubt you take an hour to eat supper.


That includes cooking, and I eat slow. Actually, I arrived home at 11:20, and it's only now 12:20, so it was quite a bit less than an hour.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok yeah you look like your quite a chef....I bet it takes you a while to fix a meal.


----------



## bcorradi (Apr 21, 2009)

You must have finished eating supper.....


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 21, 2009)

Evan said:


> about bad apples.
> 
> seems latley there may be far more bad ones then good.
> 
> customer service is going out the window in this country.



I gotta agree, but Stihl shops, at least the smaller ones that aren't multiple venue affairs, are still usually a darn safe bet.

The ones that get me are the so called "Tractor dealer" outfits that are right on the outskirts of some big city. Full of CUT tractors and lawn mowers, and a bunch of weed whackers and blowers with just a couple saws.. LOL!!

I have learned to steer clear instead of spontaniously stopping in to eyeball impliments,saws and prices, and maybe shoot the breeze if things are slow.
Bieng told what my tractor needs are, by some guy that ain't ever seen a busted lynchpin gets me laughing in a bad way and they wont leave ya alone to eyeball the Saws.

Gimme a small shop with a grumpy PITA but humorous old school proprietor that knows his :censored:, and will ##### with ya about local politics and a busted chain.
Then bust yer balls for wearing a Husky hat behind enemy lines.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 21, 2009)

Interesting thread......I bought a 290 2 yrs. ago, other than a fuel line replacement (hehehe!), and a seemingly long time to break in, it runs great. as far as dealers.....we've heard the same horror stories before,but FPC, I'll say this if no one hasn't...you can take THALL's comments to the bank, he knows his stuff.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> fpc,
> Have ya talked to your Regular dealer about it yet?
> He's likely gonna be upset if he didn't get a chance to help you.
> Mine would...It would mean I swore off Stihl because of an issue he had no hand in rectifying, and he loses my $$$$ on future purchases.
> ...



My regular dealer is the first one to say none of this sounded right. The plan was to pick it up from the bad dealer and drop it off to my regular shop. The plan changed when Bryan offered to ship it to their shop to look into it themselves. I think my regular shop understands that I work 6:00am to 6:00pm and I had to get my saw fixed somehow.


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> From my vast experience in job hopping, "idiot" and "manager" can be used
> interchangeably.
> 
> It would be cute to see how many different jobs I have actually held, I
> ...



That is the gods honest truth, the best people rarely get promoted, but the idiots seem to move up, in every industry.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well callem tomorrow and see if its as they say Left The Building. If dead Elvis ,the 290, is still in that building call that rep man again and asked nicely whats the deal on my saw. Don't letem drag their feet but don't be a bonehead on the phone either, tellem you got wood to saw and you need your saw. That will getem going if they haven't already sent that saw out.
> 
> I starting to side with you more and more and I'll tell you why. My ole rep was one of the best techs in the biz. He would look at your saw while its right where is it and make a decision as to repair it, replace it or call the shot its not the saws fault, no need to ship it anywhere. This shipping thing baffles me, there's no need for it when the saw can be judged out with less than 10 minutes of checking it out...





The saw is likely still at the dealership, the area rep would come by and look at it and likely call the customer from 
there.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=56525


Here is a thread along some similar lines, I don't know
if the causes are the same or not.


----------



## peter399 (Apr 21, 2009)

The good thing in all this is, a seized 290 is just as good as a running 290


----------



## 046 (Apr 21, 2009)

what a crock of ####! Time to call BS. 

dealers are independent.... how in the world is Stihl responsible for ALL actions of their dealers. you've already been informed by some VERY knowledgeable techs on how to verify what caused your engine damage. 

if your saw has scorch marks on intake and exhaust both. this is proof positive saw was run without oil. 

it's looking more and more like the only reason you registered at AS is to smear Stihl. 

much like this person that attempted to smear Speeco. When we all know Speeco gets great feedback by taking care of their customers. after a bit of digging ... it turns out OP is the cannot be made happy type and is a commercial woodlot selling 300+ face cords a season using a home owner class splitter. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1491770#post1491770




fpc310 said:


> Like I said before... the manufacturer chooses the dealer so they are ultimately responsible for their conduct. I am bashing stihl for this and because it is the only brand saw not working for me right now. If they want to make it "good" then they need to support their product from the dealer up.





fpc310 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Stihl MS 290 Farm Boss that is less than 1 year old. All things considered, this saw has been awesome..... until it stopped running.
> 
> ...


----------



## nmurph (Apr 21, 2009)

welp, i have finished my morning AS reading assignment. time to find better threads. not that this one is not interesting, it just has too many useless inputs. it was chainsaw froturism: gets you all worked up for something that never happens.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Apr 21, 2009)

Stihl must have a manufactring problem. I have 4 fried 290/310/390's in my basement right now. :monkey:





Good thing too. Those cylinders are very hard to ruin, and the sawz are cheap (sometimes free) and easy to fix. Usually, the clowns that burn them up have not used them enough to damage anything other than the chain. 

Just have to watch out for the siezed valves and cracked intake boots......


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

*MY my, look what I got*







5 seconds pulling the rope, no compression.
30 seconds to remove the muffler.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

2 seconds to see she is cooked.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Packed air filter, not being nice to his saw, another 5 seconds.


----------



## porky616 (Apr 21, 2009)

far out i never seen a cleaner packed so tight he needs a pineapple real bad


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

3/8 chain on a .325 bar, such a shame, another 5 seconds.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

That mis match bar and chain were heating up good, another 5 seconds.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Need parts?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fuel looked good but the filter showed signs of water, all wrinkled up. So I'd say this saw has been neglected, abused and no warranty. Failure cause by mis-use and ignorance. It was bought in Oct 2003 so he's on his own. 

The whole deal took less than 10 minutes to check out this saw. When he comes the muffler will be off, he will be shown everything I spotted and if he cries so be it, this saw has been put through hell and there is no way Stihl would ever cover this one. No need for me to make any calls, this baby is DONE. 

Check out fee, $0.00. I will sell him a new saw most likely and teach him some of the finer points of saw operating...


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Had a cedar cutter up in Lawrenceburg demanding a replacement under 
warranty once. He ran the guts out of it, and when the air filter got so
packed with fine sawdust, he poked a bunch of holes in it and kept sawing.

Three months later he was back demanding warranty, I didn't even
bother calling the rep, but he did, it was fun to watch that showdown.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 21, 2009)

*Before I go...*

OK here's the scoop poop.
Take the saw to the dealer you bought it from, like you should have in the first place. I think deep inside there's a reason for this. :agree2:
Don't mention the first dealer just go in and be cool and see what he says.

If he says the same thing, just calmly ask him what else could possibly happen to get this same result and just take it from there. 

Don't even bother with telling him to check the gas for the right mixture. People that screw up with a new saw, like you probably did, always change out the gas before heading to the dealer first, so that's no help to you any. 

I've got a hunch you screwed up, didn't ya?...Comeon admit it.

Suck it up and go buy the same saw again and you'll have the best part saw you could have.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Had a cedar cutter up in Lawrenceburg demanding a replacement under
> warranty once. He ran the guts out of it, and when the air filter got so
> packed with fine sawdust, he poked a bunch of holes in it and kept sawing.
> 
> ...



He did what, are you serious. I bet that went over well with the rep,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I've got a hunch you screwed up, didn't ya?...Comeon admit it.



You must have missed the part about his Stihl underwear--he couldn't have screwed up!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> 2 seconds to see she is cooked.



The dadgum rings even came out, LOL.


----------



## danrclem (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> My regular dealer is the first one to say none of this sounded right. The plan was to pick it up from the bad dealer and drop it off to my regular shop. The plan changed when Bryan offered to ship it to their shop to look into it themselves. I think my regular shop understands that I work 6:00am to 6:00pm and I had to get my saw fixed somehow.



If it were my saw I would go pick it up and ship it from your regular dealer. It's hard to say what the bad dealer might do to it to cover themselves.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> The dadgum rings even came out, LOL.



I would have loved to have heard that saw running full speed with that 3/8 chain clanking around that .325 sprocket and bar nose sprocket, I bet she sounded like a thrashing machine,LOL


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

dingo said:


> I bought a MS260 and it seized. The dealer replaced the saw and told me later that a screw had lodged on top of the piston of the seized saw. He disassembled the unit himself and can't explain where the screw came from.
> A freak thing, but my dealer didn't hesitate to replace the saw.



It was probably inside the two-piece air filter. That's how I got to this site, my new filter for the 026 had an extra little brass cotter pin in it. Guess where it ended up? The dealer told me it was the steel manifold flange. Nope, brass. Never offered to contact Stihl about it. The saw is fine, I shut it off immediately, and I learned to rebuild a saw, and now I have way more saws than i need.

I bet the mfr. of the new fleece air filters (likely in China) lets a lot of crap fall inside the filters. ALWAYS check them before installing!


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

Raymond said:


> OK here's the scoop poop.
> Take the saw to the dealer you bought it from, like you should have in the first place. I think deep inside there's a reason for this. :agree2:
> Don't mention the first dealer just go in and be cool and see what he says.
> 
> ...



It's fair to think I am avoiding my local dealer. I am sure there are lots of people that treat their equipment like garbage, so assume that I am that guy. I took this one to the closest dealer to my job assuming they would be just as good or maybe better. 

I have nothing to hide. My saw was cleaned often. My air cleaner was not brand new, but nowhere NEAR clogged. The saw was used throughout the winter (not as much, but monthly at least). It has a 20" bar with matching chains all Stihl and all purchased from the same dealer. 

I am certainly kicking myself in the :censored: that I did not taking it to my original dealer first. Instead, I trusted the Stihl flag to only fly in front of qualified shops. Come on people, Any ford dealer will fix your ford. You don't have to take it to the dealer you purchased it from.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

danrclem said:


> If it were my saw I would go pick it up and ship it from your regular dealer. It's hard to say what the bad dealer might do to it to cover themselves.



Wow... I would hope that would never happen. Good point though. I am going to be calling Bryan to check on it today to see what's going on. I haven't heard anything as of yet.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

046 said:


> what a crock of ####! Time to call BS.
> 
> it's looking more and more like the only reason you registered at AS is to smear Stihl.



Look at my join date. Look at my post date. Have a nice day.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 21, 2009)

*don't give up on stihl! Now you have to go somewhere else and buy a new stihl, it wasn't the saws fault.*


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Look at my join date. Look at my post date. Have a nice day.



Yep. Posters are like dealers. Some good, some great, some bad, and some are just horrible.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

The reps are rarely there, they are always on the road. 

I am not saying who's fault it is, as we have nothing to go on.

Taking back to the guy you bought it from is always a good idea, they will
bend over backwards a bit more to help you.

When I worked at the local Husky dealer, any pissed off customers 
coming in with their Lowes saw, or one from another dealer, always
left more pissed off, the owner made sure of that....

But if it was bought from him, he would lean on me to fudge things a bit
to get it covered.

But no dealer in his right mind will eat the warranty and cover the cost,
unless the customer was a huge customer[ dollarwise]........


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> When I worked at the local Husky dealer, any pissed off customers
> coming in with their Lowes saw, or one from another dealer, always
> left more pissed off, the owner made sure of that....
> .



Some people think of that as an opportunity to win new business.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sawdustmaker said:


> Yep. Posters are like dealers. Some good, some great, some bad, and some are just horrible.



Come on now, I'm not that bad. Whats your address son, I'm filling up my gas can,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PB (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Packed air filter, not being nice to his saw, another 5 seconds.



Isn't a filter supposed to look like that? The more wood in the way, the more it filters, right?


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> It's fair to think I am avoiding my local dealer. I am sure there are lots of people that treat their equipment like garbage, so assume that I am that guy. I took this one to the closest dealer to my job assuming they would be just as good or maybe better.
> 
> I have nothing to hide. My saw was cleaned often. My air cleaner was not brand new, but nowhere NEAR clogged. The saw was used throughout the winter (not as much, but monthly at least). It has a 20" bar with matching chains all Stihl and all purchased from the same dealer.
> 
> I am certainly kicking myself in the :censored: that I did not taking it to my original dealer first. Instead, I trusted the Stihl flag to only fly in front of qualified shops. Come on people, Any ford dealer will fix your ford. You don't have to take it to the dealer you purchased it from.




Of course they will. Just don't expect to be moved to the front of the line, have things fudged for you, error on your side when in doubt, etc.

Want some real fun, try taking a piece of equipment with a Cat/John Deere Engine, in a piece of equipment that those companies did not build, in for warranty. 

Each dealership is independently owned. If one doesn't suit you, move along to another...it's pretty simple concept in our country, Capitalism at it's best. Spend your dollar where you are taken care of, if enough do it, the good places excel. Problem is, I'm betting you also are willing to shop at Walmart/Sam's Club/Home Depot/etc.

Other than that, it's been explained how the system works. What you can look for, what the Distributor will look for, hopefully what the dealer already looked at.

That $400 means alot to you, head over to that dealership at lunch or after work, pick the saw up and take it to your regular dealership. In the future, remember to spend your money with him and other facilities that have earned your business, not just whoever happens to be the most convenient/cheapest.

Good luck.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Isn't a filter supposed to look like that? The more wood in the way, the more it filters, right?



In a way your correct but everything has limitations, that filter is packed telling me he merely ran the saw until she quit. I doubt that filter caused the problem at all but it does show neglect on his part. The water in the fuel filter was most likely the killer. Makes no nevermind, he got 6 years out of it and seeing how he takes care of his equipment the saw did fine, he did not..


----------



## edisto (Apr 21, 2009)

Sawdustmaker said:


> Yep. Posters are like dealers. Some good, some great, some bad, and some are just horrible.



I have a poster of Raquel Welch that is pretty great...but what do wall hangings have to do with saws?


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Packed air filter, not being nice to his saw, another 5 seconds.



Amazing eh? I have a 310 sitting in my shop right now. Same procedure:

No compression, pull the muffler.
Piston cooked on the Exhaust side.
Pull filter housing, filter pretty damn clean.
Dump fuel, appears to be mixed and no water.
Pull carb and check intake side, clean as a whistle.

Run a pressure/vac check...problem.

Check sales history, saw was purchased 2 days prior. Make phone call to Dist. Customer out the door with brandy new 310. Total time, 25 minutes including me grabbing another cup of coffee.

Fairly straight forward and simple, eh?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Paul001 said:


> Amazing eh? I have a 310 sitting in my shop right now. Same procedure:
> 
> No compression, pull the muffler.
> Piston cooked on the Exhaust side.
> ...



Yup thats the way its done. I've never had a problem at all with warranty issues. Unless I can find a clear and obvious fault on the customer he goes away happy. I don't point fingers at the customers or ask them a bunch of questions trying to get them to say something that would point the problem to them. I check out the unit, if no faults on the are customer found, a call is made and within seconds the customer is all smiles....

Oh and I forgot to mention. I download the warranty claim to Stihl and within a couple of hours I look and find that credit on our account. Job done...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sure once in a while Stihl cranks out a lemon off of the line, but so does everyone else...
BTW, I thought I was too anal in cleaning out my air filters after each use...


----------



## PB (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> In a way your correct but everything has limitations, that filter is packed telling me he merely ran the saw until she quit. I doubt that filter caused the problem at all but it does show neglect on his part. The water in the fuel filter was most likely the killer. Makes no nevermind, he got 6 years out of it and seeing how he takes care of his equipment the saw did fine, he did not..



Haha, I was joking ol'tommy boy.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Haha, I was joking ol'tommy boy.



HAHA, you lowlife you,LOLOLOL Now I gotta rub one in on ya.

My rep just stopped in a minute ago. Had a demo 460 on the back of his truck. I asked whatcha gonna do with that 460. He goes its a demo. I go yeah and?????????????

Somehow I feel violated, I got me another 460 to take home, didn't need it but my the price was right, we dogggggggggggggggie. If I told ya what that saw cost me you would wouldn't like me no more,hehe A hint, cost less than a new 346 Husky..


----------



## joatmon (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> HAHA, you lowlife you,LOLOLOL Now I gotta rub one in on ya.
> 
> My rep just stopped in a minute ago. Had a demo 460 on the back of his truck. I asked whatcha gonna do with that 460. He goes its a demo. I go yeah and?????????????
> 
> Somehow I feel violated, I got me another 460 to take home, didn't need it but my the price was right, we dogggggggggggggggie. If I told ya what that saw cost me you would wouldn't like me no more,hehe A hint, cost less than a new 346 Husky..



Tommie,

Sounds like that rep took you to his shed.

Well done,

Joat


----------



## PB (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> A hint, cost less than a new 346 Husky..



Hahaha! That doesn't narrow it down much.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> HAHA, you lowlife you,LOLOLOL Now I gotta rub one in on ya.
> 
> My rep just stopped in a minute ago. Had a demo 460 on the back of his truck. I asked whatcha gonna do with that 460. He goes its a demo. I go yeah and?????????????
> 
> Somehow I feel violated, I got me another 460 to take home, didn't need it but my the price was right, we dogggggggggggggggie. If I told ya what that saw cost me you would wouldn't like me no more,hehe A hint, cost less than a new 346 Husky..



So that is an example of life in the privileged "dealer" class, eh? Nice saw, nice price!

Oh, by the way.....Impressive way of handling customer service, Tom. You sound like a great guy to deal with! More need to be like you. The only thing I would change has to do with the refreshments...

I like fresh ground organic coffee a bit better than tepid Folgers...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Oh, by the way.....Impressive way of handling customer service, Tom. You sound like a great guy to deal with! More need to be like you. The only thing I would change has to do with the refreshments...
> 
> I like fresh ground organic coffee a bit better than tepid Folgers...:greenchainsaw:


What are you talking about? He's argumentative, biased, stubborn, condescending, and never able to pass up making a keen insult.


----------



## olyeller (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> HAHA, you lowlife you,LOLOLOL Now I gotta rub one in on ya.
> 
> My rep just stopped in a minute ago. Had a demo 460 on the back of his truck. I asked whatcha gonna do with that 460. He goes its a demo. I go yeah and?????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## brewchief (Apr 21, 2009)

After reading though 12 pages with half the posts stressing fresh mix I wonder how many guys think about how long the fuel has been in the gas stations tank. If you use a higher octane the time it has set could be longer because not that many people use premium fuel in there cars. 

The possibility exists that the op did have what he thought was fresh good mix that really wasn't. I've bought bad fuel from the pump before at little used gas stations in the beginning of winter, killed a piston in my snowmobile.

A friend of mine manages a gas station and also sells race fuel by the drum or by the gallon from a drum( no bulk tank), a few years ago he sold 4-5 guys fuel for their dirt bikes from a fresh drum, within a couple of hours all of them had killed the motors in their bikes. The reason, the company that made the fuel reused their drums, in the bottom of the drum was about 6-8 inches of solvent used to clean the drums. The race fuel company promptly wrote checks to the riders to cover all repairs.

I hope this is not the case as it would be hard to prove for the OP and it isn't the saws fault either, you can try to blame the fuel company but will spend more to prove it then the saw is worth.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> What are you talking about? He's argumentative, biased, stubborn, condescending, and never able to pass up making a keen insult.



And the point is.........? :greenchainsaw:

He sell the $hif† outa them saws, people get lubed up with Brylcreem and Ultra oil, get honest warranty service, and a good laff or two.

Just hope the "lubing" doesn't approach the level of depravity intimated in some of Joa†'s posts...........:jawdrop:


----------



## joatmon (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> What are you talking about? He's argumentative, biased, stubborn, condescending, and never able to pass up making a keen insult.



SM,

Only difference between you and Tommie boy is the Ole Tommie had OJT and you're paying to go to some fancy school to learn it.

I sense the envy here,

Joat


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

joatmon said:


> SM,
> 
> Only difference between you and Tommie boy is the Ole Tommie had OJT and you're paying to go to some fancy school to learn it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like somebody could use a little brylcreem lube........might make it a bit less painful. 

I will be paying student loans until I am over sixty years old. At least I'm paying them, unlike many doctors.......


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> I like fresh ground organic coffee a bit better than tepid Folgers...:greenchainsaw:



Folgers is good coffee but you need to know how to brew it. You need to percolate them old style coffees for about 15min. Best coffee in the world. Hot, smooth,stands up to cream or milk and tastes like coffee. Good stuff!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2009)

olyeller said:


> .....
> 
> That's a demo saw? Has it even cut wood?!!! ...




In theory, yes! 

...but practise vary....


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Sounds like that rep took you to his shed.
> 
> ...



Well I admits its my own fault. Everytime he drives in here I go out to his truck and look in the back camper window to see what he's got in there. I saw that like new 460 there today and though hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. For the price I couldn't turn it down. I got a 046 but not a 460 so thats how I'm justifieing buying something I already got, a different number, same saw, hell its only money, can't take it with ya,


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> What are you talking about? He's argumentative, biased, stubborn, condescending, and never able to pass up making a keen insult.



What, shut up you punk, I'm a nice guy, give me your address you bum, filling my gas can now,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## edisto (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> So that is an example of life in the privileged "dealer" class, eh?


----------



## joatmon (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> What, shut up you punk, I'm a nice guy, give me your address you bum, filling my gas can now,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Tommie,

Remember, I charge double for "jobs" in Arkansas.

Joat

PS: Would hitting SM with a 2x4 count as a "Timbersport"?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

olyeller said:


> THALL10326 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA, you lowlife you,LOLOLOL Now I gotta rub one in on ya.
> ...


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Remember, I charge double for "jobs" in Arkansas.
> 
> ...



He keeps yaking I'm gonna pay ya triple your usual fee but bring me back his head, I wanna mount him on the wall and hang my hat on his nose everyday,hehe


----------



## Motodeficient (Apr 21, 2009)

keep us updated on how this turns out for you


----------



## joatmon (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> He keeps yaking I'm gonna pay ya triple your usual fee but bring me back his head, I wanna mount him on the wall and hang my hat on his nose everyday,hehe



Tommie,

As a lawyer, I'll bet I'd take quite a collection of hats to fill that nose.

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> So that is an example of life in the privileged "dealer" class, eh? Nice saw, nice price!
> 
> Oh, by the way.....Impressive way of handling customer service, Tom. You sound like a great guy to deal with! More need to be like you. The only thing I would change has to do with the refreshments...
> 
> I like fresh ground organic coffee a bit better than tepid Folgers...:greenchainsaw:



I like your way of thinking. My rep says I'm the dayummmest guy he's ever seen. Tells me I have a habit of getting tuff and ruff with the customers but somehow they enjoy it. I say they better enjoy it, if not I always got Joat running the road picking off the ones that don't apperciate a good fine outstanding man of high moral fiber like yours truely,LOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> As a lawyer, I'll bet I'd take quite a collection of hats to fill that nose.
> 
> Joat



Most likely but I got utter eye dears as well. On a hot day when I'm all sweaty and stinky I plan on tossing my ole sweaty drawers on his nose as I head to the shower. That will bring him to life or he is forever deader than 4 o'clock,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

OK.... here's the update. After listening to the prevailing advice, I called Bryan back. They had not picked up the saw yet (surprise), so I fought hard with my job to take a 1/2 day off to pick it up / drop it off at my original dealer. I admit this should've been my first step regardless of convenience.

My local dealer understood the issue and took the saw. They will look into it properly to see what the deal is. The guy there even admitted that I am not like some of the folks who mistreat their equipment. I appreciate the benefit of the doubt. They know I come in all of the time to buy all of the recommended service items. So, lesson learned. Take the saw back to get serviced where you bought it. It sucks, but it's true. I made my complaint and those other folks will never get my business for a single bolt or screw. 

Here's where it gets interesting. The local Stihl territory manager said something about the intellicarb having improper mixture settings at times since the saw is assembled and adjusted in one climate and then used in a different climate. I think he said two saws came back and they were found to be problems with the carb settings from the factory? I am dying to know what they find now. Is any of that possible?? I am a pilot and I know ideal mixture changes with climate and altitude, but are these new carbs THAT touchy?

So, after all of this I ended up getting a fair deal on a 361 from my original dealer. I was dead set to go with another brand, but these guys gave me a renewed faith in the product and THEIR service. Besides, my wife will never know the difference since they look the same. She would know a husky or echo was a different saw . 

I am still disappointed that Stihl would say "we have no control over what our dealers do, they are independent". My response was (and still is) "you control WHO you grant dealerships to". Make sure these guys are as professional as the product is supposed to be. People pay good money to get good engineering and good product support.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 21, 2009)

what are you saying ??
you got a 361, what about the 290 ??
me confused now


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 21, 2009)

my best friend is an excavator ,land clearer. logger ...has been for 20 years . He bought a brand new Husky 575 ,800$, 2nd day of running the motor seizes.
So he goes back to the local dealer. The dealer is astonished ,!!!
the dealer calls up his Husky rep while my buddy is standing there . the husky rep says the fool probably ran straight gas .... The dealer EXPLODES ..." this guy is a 20 year customer and has spent tens of thousands on husky equipment here and there is not a chance in hell that he didnt mix proper oil in his gas"!!!!!
Husky gives my buddy a brand new saw and away he goes happy as a clam. 
NOW THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!!

by the way my buddy told me the saw is running great and he LOVES the power to weight ratio of the new 575
MD


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> OK.... here's the update. After listening to the prevailing advice, I called Bryan back. They had not picked up the saw yet (surprise), so I fought hard with my job to take a 1/2 day off to pick it up / drop it off at my original dealer. I admit this should've been my first step regardless of convenience.
> 
> My local dealer understood the issue and took the saw. They will look into it properly to see what the deal is. The guy there even admitted that I am not like some of the folks who mistreat their equipment. I appreciate the benefit of the doubt. They know I come in all of the time to buy all of the recommended service items. So, lesson learned. Take the saw back to get serviced where you bought it. It sucks, but it's true. I made my complaint and those other folks will never get my business for a single bolt or screw.
> 
> ...



Welp if your happy with the outcome then all is good, thats what counts.

Far as control over the dealers sadly but honestly what Stihl is saying is true. Ya have to understand the dealers are Stihl's customers, your the dealer's customer. Stihl sells to the dealers, not to you, the dealer sells to you. Having almost 40,000 dealers worldwide would make it almost impossible for any company to police day in day out. Note as well Stihl only owns the product they sell these dealers, not the building they are in, they don't give paychecks to these dealers for selling their products. The dealers pay Stihl and re-sell the products to stay in business. Stihl is not going to shut down any dealer that pays their bills on time over a customer complaint, its going to take alot of complaints, not a few, for them to really look hard at a dealer that pays his bills. Chevrolet, Ford aren't going to shut down a dealer either over a customer complaint. Its takes a awful lot of complaints before any company will say enuff, thats it, you don't sell our product anymore. As Elvis would Thats Just The Way It Is....


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

showrguy said:


> what are you saying ??
> you got a 361, what about the 290 ??
> me confused now



Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.

Who knows. I will probably run the 361 on a tuesday which will void the warranty. Didn't you know that excessive tuesday running voids the warranty? Watch out for those tuesdays.


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

At least when the 361 gets toasted it is a pro model that is easy enough to work on. WDO


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.
> 
> Who knows. I will probably run the 361 on a tuesday which will void the warranty. Didn't you know that excessive tuesday running voids the warranty? Watch out for those tuesdays.




Did you get a full refund on the 290??

opppppppps had to read that again, so the 290 is still up in the air, 30 minutes up where you are must be the longest 30 minutes in the world,LOLOL


----------



## showrguy (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.
> 
> Who knows. I will probably run the 361 on a tuesday which will void the warranty. Didn't you know that excessive tuesday running voids the warranty? Watch out for those tuesdays.



well good to hear it, that makes sence now..
however, you might as well figure on selling your replacement 290 now...
after running that 361 you'll never pick up the 290 again....trust me !!!


----------



## edisto (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.



What the :censored:?

If someone doesn't tell me what the intake side of the piston looked like after all of this, I'm going to be pretty perturbed.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 21, 2009)

My dealer seems to have a lifelong warranty on everything... he sold me my 041AV, as the "Cheapest old Stihl you have", it broke the filter surround, he replaced it free. I wore through the starter rope a couple of months later - he replaced it, free. I went to buy a new chain - he said the old one had plenty of life left in it, sharpened it free, and sold me the new chain anyway.
I went to buy bar oil, the stuff they have on display is Bioplus, at $24 a gallon - instead he pulled out some $10 a gallon stuff from the back room, said that's what he uses. 
Then took my saw right out of the boot of my car while we were talking, fired it up, tried a couple of cuts, gave the carb a little tweak, and gave it back to me - not a penny paid except for the oil.
THAT is how you earn a loyal customer for life. If I ever spend money on a new saw, I won't be going to the dealer 5 minutes walk away from my house (Coates Engineering), I'll drive the 2 hours down to see the cabin guy and give him my money instead.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp if your happy with the outcome then all is good, thats what counts.
> 
> Far as control over the dealers sadly but honestly what Stihl is saying is true. Ya have to understand the dealers are Stihl's customers, your the dealer's customer. Stihl sells to the dealers, not to you, the dealer sells to you. Having almost 40,000 dealers worldwide would make it almost impossible for any company to police day in day out. Note as well Stihl only owns the product they sell these dealers, not the building they are in, they don't give paychecks to these dealers for selling their products. The dealers pay Stihl and re-sell the products to stay in business. Stihl is not going to shut down any dealer that pays their bills on time over a customer complaint, its going to take alot of complaints, not a few, for them to really look hard at a dealer that pays his bills. Chevrolet, Ford aren't going to shut down a dealer either over a customer complaint. Its takes a awful lot of complaints before any company will say enuff, thats it, you don't sell our product anymore. As Elvis would Thats Just The Way It Is....



Sadly true.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Just buy some fresh fuel first, or keep this thread active.......

You never did say how old the fuel was that was in the 290, I am guessing
from last Sept.

Obviously someone did a lot of caving in somewhere to get you where you are now, I knew that the 290 was not in Cinn. at Bryan........

How much trade in value did they give you toward the 361?

Just curious, I am glad you are still here, to be fair, let us know the whole story.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.
> 
> Who knows. I will probably run the 361 on a tuesday which will void the warranty. Didn't you know that excessive tuesday running voids the warranty? Watch out for those tuesdays.




I would love to have that saw, so we could see the pics of the piston,
and put this silliness to bed.

The only thing proven here is the "squeekiest wheel" thing.........

Has nothing to do with Stihl, quality, customer service, etc......

Obviously someone caved and gave you a hell of a good deal, and you are still back badmouthing...........

Why did you take the deal??

Why did you 290 fail???

Any pics???

It was obviously one sweet deal........


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Did you get a full refund on the 290??
> 
> opppppppps had to read that again, so the 290 is still up in the air, 30 minutes up where you are must be the longest 30 minutes in the world,LOLOL



The 290 is in the process of being looked at by my local dealer. No refunds or anything like that yet.

I also want to know what the insides of this thing looks like. I will post the diagnosis and photos as soon as I can. I am dying to know. If I neglected this saw, then I want to know how, why, and how to prevent it in the future.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Fair enough.

This dealer must be a silver tongued devil...

Pics of the piston on both sides would be good, and pics of the bad valve.....

This is an open forum, and all kind of input is expected, but to be fair here,
with this group, pics are a must.

Some of the young guys might jump on a wagon, but this forum is populated
with some savvy techs, and we need pics to make any conclusions, I hope
you understand....


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Obviously someone caved and gave you a hell of a good deal, and you are still back badmouthing...........
> 
> Why did you take the deal??
> 
> ...



Nothing sweet about the deal. I paid sticker for the saw. The only thing that got thrown in was an upgrade from the standard anti-kickback chain and a 6 pack of 2-cycle oil.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

But by far, we all must admit, you have whipped up one humdinger of a thread


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> This dealer must be a silver tongued devil...
> 
> ...



I understand completely. If I am wrong, then I deserve the beatdown I will get . I didn't want to take the muffler and carb off myself since it is still under warranty, so the pics will have to wait for the tech to get into it. Either way, I promise to provide them . It may take them a couple of days.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Nothing sweet about the deal. I paid sticker for the saw. The only thing that got thrown in was an upgrade from the standard anti-kickback chain and a 6 pack of 2-cycle oil.



Just curious, how did he do that?

Not even "SYNTHETIC OIL"???

no, seriously, what made you shell out that much for another Stihl, in light
of your posts????

That Tuesday theory might have some validity........


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Just curious, how did he do that?
> 
> Not even "SYNTHETIC OIL"???
> 
> ...



Honestly, I just simply "doubled down" on Stihl rather than taking an unknown risk with another brand. I am not happy about the scenario. I took a half day off unpaid to drive 100 miles round trip to get my saw to a dealer who gave a crap. I think they all should give a crap and look into problems in detail. I would've even paid money for a really good investigation! It would've been cheaper than a 1/2 day off and a 1/2 tank of fuel in my truck. Admittedly, my fault for not going to the dealer where I bought it. If the 361 works for years, then I would be the first to praise them.


----------



## edisto (Apr 21, 2009)

So in 24 hours and 40 minutes we go from:


fpc310 said:


> Either way, I will likely never buy another Stihl again after this experience.



To:


fpc310 said:


> Honestly, I just simply "doubled down" on Stihl rather than taking an unknown risk with another brand.



without ever finding out what was wrong with the saw in the first place?

Going from brand hatred to embracing the Concorde fallacy in a single day is a pretty big leap...


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> My dealer seems to have a lifelong warranty on everything... he sold me my 041AV, as the "Cheapest old Stihl you have", it broke the filter surround, he replaced it free. I wore through the starter rope a couple of months later - he replaced it, free. I went to buy a new chain - he said the old one had plenty of life left in it, sharpened it free, and sold me the new chain anyway.
> I went to buy bar oil, the stuff they have on display is Bioplus, at $24 a gallon - instead he pulled out some $10 a gallon stuff from the back room, said that's what he uses.
> Then took my saw right out of the boot of my car while we were talking, fired it up, tried a couple of cuts, gave the carb a little tweak, and gave it back to me - not a penny paid except for the oil.
> THAT is how you earn a loyal customer for life. If I ever spend money on a new saw, I won't be going to the dealer 5 minutes walk away from my house (Coates Engineering), I'll drive the 2 hours down to see the cabin guy and give him my money instead.


That's how you go broke.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> The 290 is in the process of being looked at by my local dealer. No refunds or anything like that yet.
> 
> I also want to know what the insides of this thing looks like. I will post the diagnosis and photos as soon as I can. I am dying to know. If I neglected this saw, then I want to know how, why, and how to prevent it in the future.



Well you've taken some shots in this thread, no question on that so let me put all play aside and tell ya what I really think. 

I think your 290 was running lean for whatever the reason and it cooked. You hold steadfast that the fuel was fresh and the chain was sharp. You even say that same fuel mix is in your other saw and its still running. That being the case along with the saw being within the warranty timeframe, you buying another Stihl at the same place you bought the 290 from, that 290 should be repaired or replaced, not two weeks from now, not one week from now but ASAP. Buying that 361 shows your a loyal customer and that counts for something. It also shows your reasonable and only expect what you pay for. Unless that 290 shows scoring on both sides of the piston your due a new 290 or that one repaired based on all you have said. I'm taking your word and based on your word I can't find any fault with what you did with the 290 except run it. 

Had I been the man dealing with you, or someone like Lakeside or Paul this whole ordeal would have been resolved in 30 minutes or less. I do believe you got mad at the other dealer and said a few things and rightly so but in doing so he got mad at you and thats where it all fell apart, it became personal. No excuse for it on the dealers part, his job is to do his job, not play Dr.Phil and judge your charactor or temper as he see's fit. 

Keep us posted and let us know how the 290 turns out. I got a feeling your gonna get your old bar and chain back along with a new powerhead.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Had I been the man dealing with you, or someone like Lakeside or Paul this whole ordeal would have been resolved in 30 minutes or less. I do believe you got mad at the other dealer and said a few things and rightly so but in doing so he got mad at you and thats where it all fell apart, it became personal. No excuse for it on the dealers part, his job is to do his job, not play Dr.Phil and judge your charactor or temper as he see's fit.
> 
> Keep us posted and let us know how the 290 turns out. I got a feeling your gonna get your old bar and chain back along with a new powerhead.




So once again, the big 

"Heavies" here on this forum openly take a dump on my forehead..............

Sniff................................................... I am leaving....................

Gone.....

Bye..........

Kaput............

Vamos.........................................................

Stick a fork in it...................................


I have "POURED" out my "SOUL" here........................


NO RESPECT!!!!!!!!!

Sniff.................................................


----------



## Scandy14 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> HAHA, you lowlife you,LOLOLOL Now I gotta rub one in on ya.
> 
> My rep just stopped in a minute ago. Had a demo 460 on the back of his truck. I asked whatcha gonna do with that 460. He goes its a demo. I go yeah and?????????????
> 
> Somehow I feel violated, I got me another 460 to take home, didn't need it but my the price was right, we dogggggggggggggggie. If I told ya what that saw cost me you would wouldn't like me no more,hehe A hint, cost less than a new 346 Husky..



That's a purty saw you got there Tom. You done good! Now go make some chips.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

edisto said:


> So in 24 hours and 40 minutes we go from:
> 
> 
> To:
> ...



I will likely never buy Stihl again... well it was unlikely, but happened anyway. I took some advice here on the forum and by PM to not blame the brand for the mistakes of one dealer. I am not a smiling new owner of another Stihl saw yet though. 

I needed a working saw at this point either way. If the 290 is found to be defective by no fault of mine, then I think I've earned the right to a remedy of some kind. This is especially true since I put even more money and good faith on the table by buying the brand again. 

I am a residential user and I don't really make much of a difference to any of them. I could've tried another brand and watched them flush the issue down the drain. I can't fight them as an ex-customer.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> That's how you go broke.



No,that's how you get rich. There are 3, maybe 4 Stihl dealers in N. Ireland, he has a huge house, a constant stream of customers, a couple of very nice fast cars.
How you go broke, is working in Home Depot while trying to be a lawyer.
I think the guy might understand business a little bit more than you do - as he is rich, and you and I are not.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Well you've taken some shots in this thread, no question on that so let me put all play aside and tell ya what I really think.
> 
> ..... I'm taking your word and based on your word I can't find any fault with what you did with the 290 except run it.
> 
> Keep us posted and let us know how the 290 turns out. I got a feeling your gonna get your old bar and chain back along with a new powerhead.



Thanks THALL for the confidence and benefit of the doubt. We will have to see how things go.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> No,that's how you get rich. There are 3, maybe 4 Stihl dealers in N. Ireland, he has a huge house, a constant stream of customers, a couple of very nice fast cars.
> How you go broke, is working in Home Depot while trying to be a lawyer.
> I think the guy might understand business a little bit more than you do - as he is rich, and you and I are not.


Bull####.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Bull####.




Why not look him up? M&M Allen, Newtownbutler, N. Ireland. Give him a ring.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Bull####.



Brilliant!


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.mauriceallen.co.uk/1401/frames.php


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

sniff


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a feeling everything will work out for you on the 290. If it doesn't just wash it under the table and out of your mind. You will love that 361. And you won't miss the 290. Just be very careful w/ your mix and GAS. I know you said that you had been. But just be careful. Sometimes gas out of the pump can be ####ty. Use 89+ or better from a station that sells a bunch and try to find gas W/O ANY corn in it. Better yet, being a pilot run 100AV. Oh ya, BTW use Stihl Ultra (white bottle). OK here's the "oil" post. I kind of feel violated without at least one "oil" post. Besides, I have more time invested in this thread that the thread about that guy who cut that big oak for that gal just hoping to get in her pants. We never got a picture of her! I'm hopeing the outcome here will be better. WDO


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> So once again, the big
> 
> "Heavies" here on this forum openly take a dump on my forehead..............
> 
> ...



Whatttttttttttttttt, hell Fish when did you ever care what I say,LOLOL

All kidding aside I'm only going by what the man is saying and nothing more. If that piston shows scoring on both sides I will come back and go well now, Fish was right and I was too trusting and wrong to do so, hows that Fish, deal???


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.
> 
> Who knows. I will probably run the 361 on a tuesday which will void the warranty. Didn't you know that excessive tuesday running voids the warranty? Watch out for those tuesdays.



You will like the 361 a lot. Some of us have to go through some trauma to come to the realization that we need the 361. Glad you got there without having an apoplectic fit (stroke) out of rage.



fpc310 said:


> The 290 is in the process of being looked at by my local dealer. No refunds or anything like that yet.
> 
> I also want to know what the insides of this thing looks like. I will post the diagnosis and photos as soon as I can. I am dying to know. If I neglected this saw, then I want to know how, why, and how to prevent it in the future.



Sounds like there is a world of difference between the two dealers.



fpc310 said:


> Honestly, I just simply "doubled down" on Stihl rather than taking an unknown risk with another brand. I am not happy about the scenario. I took a half day off unpaid to drive 100 miles round trip to get my saw to a dealer who gave a crap. I think they all should give a crap and look into problems in detail. I would've even paid money for a really good investigation! It would've been cheaper than a 1/2 day off and a 1/2 tank of fuel in my truck. Admittedly, my fault for not going to the dealer where I bought it. If the 361 works for years, then I would be the first to praise them.



It will. I HIGHLY recommend using Stihl Ultra synthetic oil exclusively. I will soon post a thread entitled "The Case For Ultra...." You will understand the benefits of deposit-free combustion.



THALL10326 said:


> Well you've taken some shots in this thread, no question on that so let me put all play aside and tell ya what I really think.
> 
> I think your 290 was running lean for whatever the reason and it cooked. You hold steadfast that the fuel was fresh and the chain was sharp. You even say that same fuel mix is in your other saw and its still running. That being the case along with the saw being within the warranty timeframe, you buying another Stihl at the same place you bought the 290 from, that 290 should be repaired or replaced, not two weeks from now, not one week from now but ASAP. Buying that 361 shows your a loyal customer and that counts for something. It also shows your reasonable and only expect what you pay for. Unless that 290 shows scoring on both sides of the piston your due a new 290 or that one repaired based on all you have said. I'm taking your word and based on your word I can't find any fault with what you did with the 290 except run it.
> 
> ...



Tom, if it was running lean due to an altitude or seal or carb issue, will that show up as a scraped exhaust side only, with a fuel issue showing both sides scraped?

This has been quite a thread.  If you ignore the doofus posts, it actually turned out pretty well.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Scandy14 said:


> That's a purty saw you got there Tom. You done good! Now go make some chips.



He did give me a great deal on that saw, way too good a deal to pass up. I'll put it in the shed aside the 046 and wonder why I bought it and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ signs will go through my mind and I'll justify buying it,LOL


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatttttttttttttttt, hell Fish when did you ever care what I say,LOLOL
> 
> All kidding aside I'm only going by what the man is saying and nothing more. If that piston shows scoring on both sides I will come back and go well now, Fish was right and I was too trusting and wrong to do so, hows that Fish, deal???




Sniff, they worship you........

They pee on me...........................


Sniff......................


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Use 89+ or better from a station that sells a bunch and try to find gas W/O ANY corn in it. Better yet, being a pilot run 100AV.



Everything around here is 10% corn at least. Are you joking about the 100LL fuel? I think the fuel guy at the airport would stand there with his mouth wide open if I said "top it off both sides and throw couple gallons in the can too, skip" LOL.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> You will like the 361 a lot. Some of us have to go through some trauma to come to the realization that we need the 361. Glad you got there without having an apoplectic fit (stroke) out of rage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he bought the saw local in his area and is using it in his area attitude should make no differance providing the saw was set up proper when he bought it, like it is suppose to be. A saw set up right should last providing the user done what he is suppose to do. The poster claims he did so. If a seal failed and it fried, thats not his fault. If it was set up wrong or not at all thats not his fault. He says the fuel was fresh and the chain was sharp. He claims he cleans his saw so I don't see this type of guy dumping dirty fuel in his tank clogging up the filter resulting in a lean running saw. I just can't see based on what he has said where he has done anything wrong. The saw is made to run and he ran it. It failed, its under warranty so what is left other than fix it or replace it.

Now Fish pointed out alot of good factors as well. He may well be right and if he is I will glady tell him so. For now all we have to go on is what the poster has said. When the pics are shown and the dealer tells him what the results are we'll know finally and for sure what killed the most famous 290 ARBORSITE has ever seen,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Sniff, they worship you........
> 
> They pee on me...........................
> 
> ...



Non-sense, I'm no one. They like my humor, thats all, I know they talk about me like dirt when I'm not around. C'mere, give me a hug,


----------



## brewchief (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Everything around here is 10% corn at least. Are you joking about the 100LL fuel? I think the fuel guy at the airport would stand there with his mouth wide open if I said "top it off both sides and throw couple gallons in the can too, skip" LOL.



While I'm not up on av gas my 2159 has had as much vp c-12 and c-14 run though it as anything else, it just gets 94 now but we used to have left over race gas that we would not trust to keep from one weekend to the next so I'd keep it for the saw.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> I HIGHLY recommend using Stihl Ultra synthetic oil exclusively.



Does this mean the stockpile of oil that I have currently is no longer recommended?


----------



## edisto (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> sniff



S'okay Fish...I'm spongin' what you're spillin'.

I'm seeing through your prescription.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> If he bought the saw local in his area and is using it in his area attitude should make no differance providing the saw was set up proper when he bought it, like it is suppose to be. A saw set up right should last providing the user done what he is suppose to do. The poster claims he did so. If a seal failed and it fried, thats not his fault. If it was set up wrong or not at all thats not his fault. He says the fuel was fresh and the chain was sharp. He claims he cleans his saw so I don't see this type of guy dumping dirty fuel in his tank clogging up the filter resulting in a lean running saw. I just can't see based on what he has said where he has done anything wrong. The saw is made to run and he ran it. It failed, its under warranty so what is left other than fix it or replace it.
> 
> Now Fish pointed out alot of good factors as well. He may well be right and if he is I will glady tell him so. For now all we have to go on is what the poster has said. When the pics are shown and the dealer tells him what the results are we'll know finally and for sure what killed the most famous 290 ARBORSITE has ever seen,LOLOL



Are you running for public office????? Did you inhale?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Are you running for public office????? Did you inhale?



I do inhale, thats what smoking is all about. I was gonna run for mayor but the the town council found out about my arson, I mean gas and go biz and started spreading the word. I figured I best drop my run instead of burning all their dayumm houses down,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Sniff.....

I actually bought some papers today....

I got a few looks from the locals.......


----------



## joatmon (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I do inhale, thats what smoking is all about. I was gonna run for mayor but the the town council found out about my arson, I mean gas and go biz and started spreading the word. I figured I best drop my run instead of burning all their dayumm houses down,LOLOLOLOLOL



Tommie,

Another job, eh? Soon as I get back from Arkansas. You want the head or the whole body brought to Leesburg?

Joat


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Fish said:


> Sniff.....
> 
> I actually bought some papers today....
> 
> I got a few looks from the locals.......



Welp tell ya what, I can't run since word of my arson, I mean gas and go biz got out. I'll help ya out. Who you running againist. Get me his name and address. I got alitte gas and go biz that will make that guy homeless in 30 minutes. Oh you are gonna legalize that booty parlor on the back side of town aren't ya? (flipping my lighter here),LOLOLOL


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp tell ya what, I can't run since word of my arson, I mean gas and go biz got out. I'll help ya out. Who you running againist. Get me his name and address. I got alitte gas and go biz that will make that guy homeless in 30 minutes. Oh you are gonna legalize that booty parlor on the back side of town aren't ya? (flipping my lighter here),LOLOLOL



Now you're starting to sound alot like my ex-Father in Law and even more so like his father...both grew up in Hazzard...


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> Another job, eh? Soon as I get back from Arkansas. You want the head or the whole body brought to Leesburg?
> 
> Joat



Naa leave his ole body, just bring me his head. I got a old board off the outhouse I'm gonna mount it on. Still deciding how high I'm gonna put it on the wall, eye level or waist level,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Everything around here is 10% corn at least. Are you joking about the 100LL fuel? I think the fuel guy at the airport would stand there with his mouth wide open if I said "top it off both sides and throw couple gallons in the can too, skip" LOL.



Lot's of guys here run 100LL. Your oil will work. But, the ultra will burn much cleaner. I now use my stockpile of reg stihl oil in my pos pushmower and weedwacker. WDO


----------



## howellhandmade (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Does this mean the stockpile of oil that I have currently is no longer recommended?



Not sure how serious you are about having a stockpile, but I've read on this forum that 2-cycle is best used up rather than let sit. I'd never thought about it before, and mixed whatever I had no matter how long it had sat, but before I found this forum I never had a saw I gave a rat's gluteus maximus about. My plan with my 361 is to switch to Ultra after a couple gallons mixed with conventional to break in. If I can find Ultra, nobody seems to carry it locally. Now about your stockpile. When I read about 2-cycle oil getting old and degrading I thought of my mom, who is a health nut and keeps flax oil in her freezer to keep it from oxidizing. Eh? Let's see how that balloon fares.

Jack


----------



## Troy G (Apr 21, 2009)

Who needs TV when you got drama like this. The truth is out there, can't wait for the next series of posts. opcorn:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Naa leave his ole body, just bring me his head. I got a old board off the outhouse I'm gonna mount it on. Still deciding how high I'm gonna put it on the wall, eye level or waist level,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Nasty old pervert!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Nasty old pervert!



Space did you die with your mouth open, I need to know. If ya did I'm mounting your head waist high on my wall,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

nah, i filled one paper a while ago..........................

you guys are all cool.................................

job is still in business


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Job.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheech and Chong......


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Space did you die with your mouth open, I need to know. If ya did I'm mounting your head waist high on my wall,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Just so you know, my teeth work real well, and I've got a razor implanted in my jaw line.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Just so you know, my teeth work real well, and I've got a razor implanted in my jaw line.






Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww too funny, good one Space,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I do inhale, thats what smoking is all about. I was gonna run for mayor but the the town council found out about my arson, I mean gas and go biz and started spreading the word. I figured I best drop my run instead of burning all their dayumm houses down,LOLOLOLOLOL



If you used E85 for your house calls, you could apply for and get an Obama-Grant!


----------



## Mama Tried (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> If you used E85 for your house calls, you could apply for and get an Obama-Grant!



Honestly that would not suprize me at this point lol


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> If you used E85 for your house calls, you could apply for and get an Obama-Grant!



Naaaaaaaaaaa I like Exxon Super 93 for uhhhhhhhhhhhh all my house calls,hehehe


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Does this mean the stockpile of oil that I have currently is no longer recommended?



Check this out.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=97182

Ultra burns cleanly, with no deposits.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatttttttttttttttt, hell Fish when did you ever care what I say,LOLOL
> 
> All kidding aside I'm only going by what the man is saying and nothing more. If that piston shows scoring on both sides I will come back and go well now, Fish was right and I was too trusting and wrong to do so, hows that Fish, deal???



sniff...................................................


----------



## prairiefire2 (Apr 21, 2009)

troy g where you at in sask? i'm half hour southwest of saskatoon


----------



## Troy G (Apr 21, 2009)

prairiefire2 said:


> troy g where you at in sask? i'm half hour southwest of saskatoon



So where does that put you from Pike Lake? Got my degree in Saskatoon back in the mid 90s and still love the city. Don't get there as much I would like even though my brother still lives up there.

Presently living in a small town in the south-west corner of Saskatchewan, I am approximately 13 miles away from the Alberta border and about 1 hour out of Medicine Hat.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 21, 2009)

And it ends with a 361, LOLOLOL.


----------



## prairiefire2 (Apr 21, 2009)

not far from pike lake about 10-15 minutes, i am just southwest of delisle. cut lots of firewood not far from pike lake in the community pastures.


----------



## Sawed-Off (Apr 21, 2009)

*I don't know about the rest of you noobs...*

but I've learned a little bit about chainsaw autopsies... dealer/customer interaction... and that (if he visits AS) THALL's Stihl Rep was probably scared not to sell him the saw! LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sawed-Off said:


> but I've learned a little bit about chainsaw autopsies... dealer/customer interaction... and that (if he visits AS) THALL's Stihl Rep was probably scared not to sell him the saw! LOL



I was holding my little propane tank when we we're behind his truck talking, the price kept dropping and dropping with each flick of my lighter,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I was holding my little propane tank when we we're behind his truck talking, the price kept dropping and dropping with each flick of my lighter,LOLOL



Man Tom, the sh1t collectors must be real jealous of you.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Man Tom, the sh1t collectors must be real jealous of you.



Not really, I get a 25% cut from them for scaring the ---- out of folks, they come by the shop twice a day for pick up,hahahaha


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Not really, I get a 25% cut from them for scaring the ---- out of folks, they come by the shop twice a day for pick up,hahahaha



How much of a cut do you get for cleaning out your shorts? Seems that would be a great volume bonus.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> How much of a cut do you get for cleaning out your shorts? Seems that would be a great volume bonus.



Just think when I hang your head on my wall you will get the pleasure of that, ya said ya teeth worked real good didn't ya, cool beans,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Just think when I hang your head on my wall you will get the pleasure of that, ya said ya teeth worked real good didn't ya, cool beans,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I may just have to send you joat's head--you two get on so well.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> I may just have to send you joat's head--you two get on so well.



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wait till Joat see's that, my my, been good knowing ya Space. Joat is gonna give ya a terrible whooping, I hope you survive it, if not I'll comb ya hair everyday, may even toss my Stihl cap on ya,haha


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> How much of a cut do you get for cleaning out your shorts? Seems that would be a great volume bonus.





THALL10326 said:


> Just think when I hang your head on my wall you will get the pleasure of that, ya said ya teeth worked real good didn't ya, cool beans,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Oh man, this is really sick material................................opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Oh man, this is really sick material................................opcorn:



He deserves it,LOLOL

Ya know Space and me have gone back and forth for years now. He razzes the hell out of me but I don't mind, I always find come back for him. If I ever make to ARK I'm gonna look him up. I don't care how many jails I have to go to I'll find him,LOLOLOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 21, 2009)

AOD said:


> May the lords of Mt. Husqvarna smile upon you always.
> 
> Welcome to the dark side, my friend!



Aod I would appreciate if you keep that darkside stuff to your own husky's as mine are pure as the driven snow. Orange :angel:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wait till Joat see's that, my my, been good knowing ya Space. Joat is gonna give ya a terrible whooping, I hope you survive it, if not I'll comb ya hair everyday, may even toss my Stihl cap on ya,haha


Who Joat? All you have to do to handle him is throw a couple of rhyming words in a Stihl bashing couplet and he'll blow his cork.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ya know Space is kinda touchy, we grew up together. Hell we even married sisters on the same week end. Topping that we all went to the same motel. Topping that Space and me worked at the same place. 

Now let me tell ya how I know he is touchy. 

After we all spent our honeymoon week-end at the same motel with the sisters we married we met up at work at the same place on Monday morning.

Space all smile and giggles walks up to me and goes hey how many times did you do the whoopie over the week-end. I said once. He goes what, my girl and me had whoopie 8 times. I said well Space your girl is more use to it than mine. He got all mad and stomped off. Never did figure out why he got mad,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom, you know you should be thanking me. I saved your life yesterday. That's right, I saved your life! I was walking along the hiking trail, minding my own business. And what would you guess wandered in my path? That's right, it was a crap eating dog. I killed him dead. 

That's all right though--you ain't gotta thank me.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Who Joat? All you have to do to handle him is throw a couple of rhyming words in a Stihl bashing couplet and he'll blow his cork.



Ha, you wait till he wakes up in the morning and see's that. Hell I'm taking the 3foot by 3foot Elvis picture off my wall to make room for your head, your head is gonna be swollen it will take a 3 by 3 area,hahaha


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Tom, you know you should be thanking me. I saved your life yesterday. That's right, I saved your life! I was walking along the hiking trail, minding my own business. And what would you guess wandered in my path? That's right, it was a crap eating dog. I killed him dead.
> 
> That's all right though--you ain't gotta thank me.



I saw that on the news but they said you killed that dog in self defence,LOL

Was just a little poodle too, a white one, shames on ya!!!!


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I saw that on the news but they said you killed that dog in self defence,LOL


Well, I had just had my hands on a Stihl chainsaw. You can imagine the dog's mistake. . .


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Well, I had just had my hands on a Stihl chainsaw. You can imagine the dog's mistake. . .



Yeah was freezing weather too, was 0 that day. I saw ya on the news, the reporter asked you what the temp was, you went NONE,haha


----------



## teacherman (Apr 21, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> He deserves it,LOLOL
> 
> Ya know Space and me have gone back and forth for years now. He razzes the hell out of me but I don't mind, I always find come back for him. If I ever make to ARK I'm gonna look him up. I don't care how many jails I have to go to I'll find him,LOLOLOL



Arkansas? Aw, I was going to move there someday. Not now, yuck. Crappy saws, hafta always look over my shoulder when driving an ambulance... hafta inspect my pets' bodies for signs of indecent misuse...... We should call this thread..............................

SLINGBLADE GOES TO LAW SCHOOL! 

Mmmmm-Hmmmmm!

PB or Erick, if you see this ya might post that one youtube of those clowns in that "band" of Doyle Hargrave's. One of you did that last year, and it was the best!


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

Where's woodie when ya need him? You heathenish whoremongers are wearing me out!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Arkansas? Aw, I was going to move there someday. Not now, yuck. Crappy saws, hafta always look over my shoulder when driving an ambulance... hafta inspect my pets' bodies for signs of indecent misuse...... We should call this thread..............................
> 
> SLINGBLADE GOES TO LAW SCHOOL!
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwww Space isn't bad. He and his older brother came upon a sheep once, poor critter had its head stuck in the fence. His brother got up behind that ole sheep and made it go blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. He got done and said ok Space go ahead, your turn. Space looked and then said I don't think my head will fit in that fence,LOLOLOLOL

So if you go to ARK remember its the state of brotherly love.....


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 21, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Where's woodie when ya need him? You heathenish whoremongers are wearing me out!



Hush up punk and keep panting, we'll tell ya when you can talk,LOLOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Apr 21, 2009)

That's kind of like the time Tom and 2000 went fishing. Tom caught a small mouth bass and proceeded to "try it on" for size. He got done, and said "Okay 2000, it's your turn." 2000 went and grabbed a stick, bent Tom over, and drove that stick right up Tom's arse. Tom gave him a 50% discount on his next chain sharpening.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 21, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Arkansas? Aw, I was going to move there someday. Not now, yuck. Crappy saws, hafta always look over my shoulder when driving an ambulance... hafta inspect my pets' bodies for signs of indecent misuse...... We should call this thread..............................
> 
> SLINGBLADE GOES TO LAW SCHOOL!
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmm good stay in kansass toto lol


----------



## justtools (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Ya know Space is kinda touchy, we grew up together. Hell we even married sisters on the same week end. Topping that we all went to the same motel. Topping that Space and me worked at the same place.
> 
> Now let me tell ya how I know he is touchy.
> 
> ...



Now Thats \\funny!!! I fell of my chair!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> That's kind of like the time Tom and 2000 went fishing. Tom caught a small mouth bass and proceeded to "try it on" for size. He got done, and said "Okay 2000, it's your turn." 2000 went and grabbed a stick, bent Tom over, and drove that stick right up Tom's arse. Tom gave him a 50% discount on his next chain sharpening.



Ya fibbing now. 2000k said the mouth on that bass was way too big for him. So I caught him a small mouth sucker to play with,haha

He did tell me you liked $1.00 a bottle cheap wine. Yup he said you passed out on the park bench one nite and small old crazy guy came along and had his way with ya. After he got done he left $10.00 on ya chest. He told me when you woke up you saw that $10.00 bill and ran to the booze store for another bottle of wine. The clerk tossed up another $1.00 bottle of wine for ya. You said no, I want a $10.00 bottle, that cheap wine tears my butt up,LOLOLOL


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 22, 2009)

I still remember Space asking Woodie if he remembered that one time at Band Camp:jawdrop:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> I still remember Space asking Woodie if he remembered that one time at Band Camp:jawdrop:




Hahaha, Mow where you been, haven't seen you posting much lately???


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

justtools said:


> Now Thats \\funny!!! I fell of my chair!



He really need to quit reading the joke section of playboy that is as old as his hair goo


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahaha, Mow where you been, haven't seen you posting much lately???



Just trying to make a living. Times are rough...Send Rain


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> He really need to quit reading the joke section of playboy that is as old as his hair goo



Oldie but a goodie. I can't tell the time Space was real sick but couldn't throw up so I was gonna help him,hehehehehe


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> Just trying to make a living. Times are rough...Send Rain



We had rain all nite Sunday and all day Monday, thought it never would stop.

Stihl is really starting to move out the door now. Grass is growing and trimmers are moving out....


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Oldie but a goodie. I can't tell the time Space was real sick but couldn't throw up so I was gonna help him,hehehehehe



I remember Woodie borrowing that loooonnnnggggg handled screwdriver to adjust his blower

Ever get it back or is he still adjusting


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Aod I would appreciate if you keep that darkside stuff to your own husky's as mine are pure as the driven snow. Orange :angel:



Pure as yellow snow? 

"Watch out where the 'huskies' go, and don't you eat that yellow snow."

(Frank Zappa) :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> We had rain all nite Sunday and all day Monday, thought it never would stop.
> 
> Stihl is really starting to move out the door now. Grass is growing and trimmers are moving out....



Saws are moving like crazy, lawncare is slow. Just need the grass to grow.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> I remember Woodie borrowing that loooonnnnggggg handled screwdriver to adjust his blower
> 
> Ever get it back or is he still adjusting



Awwwwwwwww I remember that. He was trying to squeeze a real short screwdriver between the handle to adjust that blower. I whipped out a two footer and showed him how its done, Ultra always pulls that pic up on Woodie every chance he gets, that was a good one indeed.....


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 22, 2009)

Good night, getting an early start tomorrow


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Pure as yellow snow?
> 
> "Watch out where the 'huskies' go, and don't you eat that yellow snow."
> 
> (Frank Zappa) :hmm3grin2orange:



You know once I let a stihl head run my mooded dawg and he peed down his leg in the snow and yes it were yellow or is that cremesickle?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> You know once I let a stihl head run my mooded dawg and he peed down his leg in the snow and yes it were yellow or is that cremesickle?



I once let a Stihl man run my Husky and he sued me for a new pair of pants, said I didn't warn him about the oil leak,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just Mow said:


> Saws are moving like crazy, lawncare is slow. Just need the grass to grow.



Well around here the lawn care guys are hurting bigtime. Folks are coming in buying trimmers for the first time and doing their own yard now. This year is not looking good for the lawn care guys....


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I once let a Stihl man run my Husky and he sued me for a new pair of pants, said I didn't warn him about the oil leak,LOLOLOLOL



Shame be unto you Tom, where is that good moral fiber drilling a hole in the tank so you can say mr drippy but then I would leak on a stihlhead too


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Shame be unto you Tom, where is that good moral fiber drilling a hole in the tank so you can say mr drippy but then I would leak on a stihlhead too



I didn't drill it, I only found it. Some ole coot over in Sweden musta broke the bit when he drilled the case on my Husky. I don't care though, just a saw. 

Did ya see that 460 I picked up today Rope, now that was a buy...


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> You know once I let a stihl head run my mooded dawg and he peed down his leg in the snow and yes it were yellow or is that cremesickle?



Zat thuh baste yew kin dew? Sheeyoot. Thet mooded dawg o' your'n mus' be purty dang lame then, ah'd say.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> I didn't drill it, I only found it. Some ole coot over in Sweden musta broke the bit when he drilled the case on my Husky. I don't care though, just a saw.
> 
> Did ya see that 460 I picked up today Rope, now that was a buy...



No thanks my mooded dawg is gettin er done and fast two seconds and cut lol!


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No thanks my mooded dawg is gettin er done and fast two seconds and cut lol!



Trimmin' privet hedges again? LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Zat thuh baste yew kin dew? Sheeyoot. Thet mooded dawg o' your'n mus' be purty dang lame then, ah'd say.



Lame nah it skeered the poor boy he did not know a saw could cut so fast and thought him cut the wrong stick.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Trimmin' privet hedges again? LOL



12" blackjack


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lame nah it skeered the poor boy he did not know a saw could cut so fast and thought him cut the wrong stick.



Had him usin' the MS200, eh? Yup, great saw, that one.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> 12" blackjack



PLayin' cards? Aw thawt gameblin wuz eeleegull down thet way.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No thanks my mooded dawg is gettin er done and fast two seconds and cut lol!



Haha, 2 seconds, righttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt. I drove to work this morning in 38 seconds, was only 11 miles,hehehe


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Had him usin' the MS200, eh? Yup, great saw, that one.



I was not impressed until it was mooded but yes now it is! Now if only I could add air injection my filter may stay clean cloggs in one of my days.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Haha, 2 seconds, righttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt. I drove to work this morning in 38 seconds, was only 11 miles,hehehe



So you smelled that too, huh?

Watch out you don't step in it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

g night gotta take down 10 trees in the Am:


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> So you smelled that too, huh?
> 
> Watch out you don't step in it.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

You all are going to force me to take the crap eating dog I killed to a vet have have him resuskapated.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> You all are going to force me to take the crap eating dog I killed to a vet have have him resuskapated.



Chances are good the vet won't know which one to work on, the dog or you,LOLOLOL


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Had him usin' the MS200, eh? Yup, great saw, that one.


----------



## Stihl Does It (Apr 22, 2009)

Sawed-Off said:


> but I've learned a little bit about chainsaw autopsies... dealer/customer interaction... and that (if he visits AS) THALL's Stihl Rep was probably scared not to sell him the saw! LOL



That would be a good thread title: The Chainsaw Autopsies!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


>



Laugh if ya must but you stihlheads should be very,very familiar with the smell!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Laugh if ya must but you stihlheads should be very,very familiar with the smell!



Laff we will because you know the view from behind is always the same, you Varny guys have been following Stihl forever, how is that down wind smell,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Laff we will because you know the view from behind is always the same, you Varny guys have been following Stihl forever, how is that down wind smell,LOLOLOLOLOL



So how is that air filtration on the 361 and 441 working out? Is that a Stihl invention?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> So how is that air filtration on the 361 and 441 working out? Is that a Stihl invention?



Working out great. Don't know who invented it but do know Stihl has over a 1000 patents under its belt, that's about 900 times more than those utter guys, hehehe


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Working out great. Don't know who invented it but do know Stihl has over a 1000 patents under its belt, that about 900 times more than those utter guys, hehehe



your spelting is getting worser and worser ... dam irrtierate.

"that about 900 times more than those UDDER guys"


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> your spelting is getting worser and worser ... dam irrtierate.
> 
> "that about 900 times more than those UDDER guys"



Ya caught that did ya, LOL

Hey Lake whatcha think of the man and the 290 deal in this thread, how long would it had taken you to spot the cause and be done with it? , I'm guessing 10 minutes at most..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 22, 2009)

10 minutes? NA.... I'd stretch it to 12 so I could charge for an hour. Hmmm...I think I'll shut up now and plead the 5th.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> 10 minutes? NA.... I'd stretch it to 12 so I could charge for an hour. Hmmm...I think I'll shut up now and plead the 5th.



Ha, ya crook!!

Ya know I just fixed a old style FS80 yesterday. The lady had to run down the parts since what it needed was no longer available. I sent her to the biggest Stihl dealer in Virginia and low and behold they had the parts and she brought them to me. I repaired it yesterday and got it going, only took a 20 minutes. I charged her $15.00. 

She came and picked up a few minutes ago and saw the bill and about fainted. She goes I can't beleive it, I had this machine at another dealer and they kept it a month. They finally called me and told me they couldn't locate any parts for it. She said they charged her $24.00 for telling her they couldn't repair it because parts were no longer available. 

Now isn't that a helluva howdy dooty.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Working out great. Don't know who invented it but do know Stihl has over a 1000 patents under its belt, that's about 900 times more than those utter guys, hehehe



They only need 100 to make a comparable saw. Better engineers in Sweden.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> They only need 100 to make a comparable saw. Better engineers in Sweden.



Stihl done sold over 40,000,000 saws, someone has a awful lot of catching up to do....


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Stihl done sold over 40,000,000 saws, someone has a awful lot of catching up to do....



I sold 3, watch out Stihl!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I sold 3, watch out Stihl!



3, ha, I sold 4 sitting here talking to you,LOL


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Laff we will because you know the view from behind is always the same, you Varny guys have been following Stihl forever, how is that down wind smell,LOLOLOLOLOL



Another reason they want us to use Ultra, it doesn't smell near as bad.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> 3, ha, I sold 4 sitting here talking to you,LOL



Glad I was able to help.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Glad I was able to help.



Doesn't that make you a "sales assistant", and therefore due a reasonable wage? Old Tommy makes enough from the gangstering business, you'd have thought he'd look after his boys...


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Glad I was able to help.





PatrickIreland said:


> Doesn't that make you a "sales assistant", and therefore due a reasonable wage? Old Tommy makes enough from the gangstering business, you'd have thought he'd look after his boys...



Tommie,

OK, Spacey's head, next, the job in your area, then off to Maine, and finally to Ireland.

Joat

PS: Spacey's nose is hanging out the back of the car's trunk and people are noticing. Ya owe me big time for this job.


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 22, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> Doesn't that make you a "sales assistant", and therefore due a reasonable wage? Old Tommy makes enough from the gangstering business, you'd have thought he'd look after his boys...



Why yes it would, I'm sure Tom will be happy to give him his "just due" and a bonus to boot!

/cue Banjo music


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> Doesn't that make you a "sales assistant", and therefore due a reasonable wage? Old Tommy makes enough from the gangstering business, you'd have thought he'd look after his boys...



No fear, I'm sending Plant the hot blonde we keep in the back for those that help with the sales. Though she's only 89 yrs old she still jumps at any chance she can to help those that help us,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 22, 2009)

We Irish can look after ourselves, you know, Joatmon - besides, I can always call on Scotclayshooter to back me up from over the water - I hear he's great at blowing hollow, fragile things to pieces... like heads, for example.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Tommie,
> 
> OK, Spacey's head, next, the job in your area, then off to Maine, and finally to Ireland.
> 
> ...



Ya did great Joat, I see you pulled his teeth, removed the razor and left his mouth pried open with a baseball stuck in it, good job Joat, Space and me are gonna have alotta fun now,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> PS: Spacey's nose is hanging out the back of the car's trunk and people are noticing. Ya owe me big time for this job.



Might need to borrow Brad's "Big Bar" to saw that thing off...


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 22, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> We Irish can look after ourselves, you know - besides, I can always call on Scotclayshooter to back me up from over the water - I hear he's great at blowing hollow, fragile things to pieces... like heads, for example.



Pah, I hear a Scottsman can shoot about as well as an Irishman can drive, so no worries!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> We Irish can look after ourselves, you know, Joatmon - besides, I can always call on Scotclayshooter to back me up from over the water - I hear he's great at blowing hollow, fragile things to pieces... like heads, for example.



PI,

Thanks for the warning. Ole SCS would probably wrap trimmer line around my neck with that hot-rod FS250. Bet he wouldn't waste his ammo on ole Joat.

I will try to distract you boys with a little whisky.

Works every time,

Joat


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> We Irish can look after ourselves, you know, Joatmon - besides, I can always call on Scotclayshooter to back me up from over the water - I hear he's great at blowing hollow, fragile things to pieces... like heads, for example.



A shotgun's range is rather limited........ didja know that? :greenchainsaw:

Betcha didn't.......


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 22, 2009)

Check this out: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090422070714AAJeP3z

Now I am sure this guy used a bad mixture, off brand oil, 87 octane fuel, and maybe some other no-no's. I would think this would decrease the life, but not kill it in 15 minutes unless there was NO oil.

Any thoughts?


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 22, 2009)

Paul001 said:


> Pah, I hear a Scottsman can shoot about as well as an Irishman can drive, so no worries!



I beg to differ on the shooting front - http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1477792&postcount=26207

And I may be a terrible driver, but I am FANTASTIC at crashing...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> A shotgun's range is rather limited........ didja know that? :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Betcha didn't.......



It's not so bad when he's firing slugs...


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 22, 2009)

I......I........I....... am completely cross eyed from reading all 20 some pages of this thread!

I wanted to jump in here way earlier but I decided to read it all the way to the end before I made any judgment. FPC310? What does that stand for? 
12 hour days 6 days a week, buys all of his parts and supplies from the same dealer he bought the saw from (all the time) but can't find time to take the saw to them for repair? He's been around 2-strokes forever and Stihls for at least a decade? Can't seem to get the "bad" dealer to fix his saw, calls "Bryan" and he will take care of it but low and behold can't make that happen either? Next thing you know he is taking a half day off from Flying? Takes the saw to his "good" dealer and ends up BUYING a new saw the same day after saying he'll never buy another stihl? He is a saint when it comes to his actions and conduct at the dealer and no way did he ever make a mistake with fuel? I am on Fish's band wagon! I want to know the whole truth! Buddy and I burnt up his 066 a while back and like Thall and others have said it took all of 10 minutes to see the damage! Heck it only took 15 to take the jug off to see all of the damage! How can anyone by into FPC's story! He is making himself out to be to much in the right and back peddling all the time! Maybe I am wrong but there seem to be too many holes in it all for me!




I think somebody has posted this earlier.... (Paul Harvey) ...and now the rest of the story....... FPC?


----------



## nmurph (Apr 22, 2009)

he says it blew up in 15 minutes. then he says it lasted through 1.5 tanks of gas. either he has his facts screwed up or a 390 uses a heck of a lot more gas than a 310. 

the part about the 1in of gas from last year is the giveaway. 

310- keep us up-to-date on both of these stories. i am believing you, but i am doubting this Yahoo story. maybe you could direct him over here so that this jury can leap to judgement ( i mean give him a fair airing of his grievence.)


----------



## fredmc (Apr 22, 2009)

Stihl sawz sux


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Stihl sawz sux



Fred,

Well, that settles it. We've been hashing this Stihl vs. Husqvarna vs. Jonsered vs. Dolmar vs. Echo vs. RedMax vs. etc., etc., etc. for years here at AS.

That settles it. You have answered the question that is the object of our endless quest.

Now, we may all go home and commence cutting wood and have nary a need to stop in at AS again.

You make it sound so simple,

Joat


----------



## fredmc (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Fred,
> 
> Well, that settles it. We've been hashing this Stihl vs. Husqvarna vs. Jonsered vs. Dolmar vs. Echo vs. RedMax vs. etc., etc., etc. for years here at AS.
> 
> ...


Gosh, I wish it were that simple. I do have to agree with the going home to cut wood though. (Sans Stihl!) isn't this fun!?!


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 22, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> I......I........I....... am completely cross eyed from reading all 20 some pages of this thread!
> 
> I wanted to jump in here way earlier but I decided to read it all the way to the end before I made any judgment. FPC310? What does that stand for?
> 12 hour days 6 days a week, buys all of his parts and supplies from the same dealer he bought the saw from (all the time) but can't find time to take the saw to them for repair? He's been around 2-strokes forever and Stihls for at least a decade? Can't seem to get the "bad" dealer to fix his saw, calls "Bryan" and he will take care of it but low and behold can't make that happen either? Next thing you know he is taking a half day off from Flying? Takes the saw to his "good" dealer and ends up BUYING a new saw the same day after saying he'll never buy another stihl? He is a saint when it comes to his actions and conduct at the dealer and no way did he ever make a mistake with fuel? I am on Fish's band wagon! I want to know the whole truth! Buddy and I burnt up his 066 a while back and like Thall and others have said it took all of 10 minutes to see the damage! Heck it only took 15 to take the jug off to see all of the damage! How can anyone by into FPC's story! He is making himself out to be to much in the right and back peddling all the time! Maybe I am wrong but there seem to be too many holes in it all for me!
> ...



Not that it should matter, but here's the skinny if you are really dying to know my business. The short story is that I picked up a second and third job recently to cover some lost income. I haven't flown an airplane in 2 years due to the rising costs. I heat my house with wood to, once again, reduce expenses. So... free time is hard to find in between 94 hours of work MINIMUM between 3 jobs, plus long commutes in traffic, on top of other unforeseen delays. I thought I was OK to go anywhere that had a Stihl sign. I mean, the website even says:


> "The STIHL dealer network is trained to handle problems arising with the operation of your STIHL product. If you need assistance in finding your NEAREST dealer, use the dealer locator, or see the Yellow Pages under "saws", or "lawn and garden"."


 I took it to the closest dealer to my job since that is the only place I had access to during open hours. My experience would NOW tell me to go back where I bought it regardless of the inconvenience. 

So, make as many blind assumptions as you wish my friend. If the saw was out of warranty, I would've kept it and taken the carb and muffler off to show everyone what is there. There is obviously little I can do when they have the saw and work on their own timeline. 

Having to buy a new saw sucks in more ways than one. I really can't afford it, but I need something that works. It's not something that just sits in my garage to make me look cool. That's why I bought a Stihl in the first place. This second purchase, under the circumstances, is a gift to Stihl at this point.


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 22, 2009)

I am not trying to make "assumptions" but there are alot of holes in all of your posts. If you hated Stihl so much then why the "gift"? I think they could survive without your charity... since you say you needed extra money but can afford to buy another "POS." Just can't quite get a grip on where you are coming from. 


What saw did you have before, for nearly a decade that you loved enough to make the purchase to begin with?

Oh and my saw does not just sit in my garage to make me look cool. I cut firewood to heat my home and thats about it. I wish I could cut way more than I do right now but that is not the case.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 22, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> I am not trying to make "assumptions" but there are alot of holes in all of your posts. If you hated Stihl so much then why the "gift"? I think they could survive without your charity... since you say you needed extra money but can afford to buy another "POS." Just can't quite get a grip on where you are coming from.
> 
> 
> What saw did you have before, for nearly a decade that you loved enough to make the purchase to begin with?
> ...



The 290 was the first Stihl chainsaw that I owned personally. We've used Stihl brands at my job(s) and that's where I have my experience with them. Granted, most of the Stihl equipment I've used before was before a lot of the EPA crap. Maybe that is the big difference.

We could go back and forth all day on why I ended up with the 361. Like I said before, I am not happy about it. The 290 was doing the job for me before it quit. The alternative was to blindly buy a Husqvarna that I know nothing about. I know nothing of their saws and even less about their dealers / servicers. I am well aware they don't need my charity. I am sure GM didn't need my charity either until more and more people started buying other brands. Life comes at you fast . Customer confidence and repeat business is kind of important to anyone who sells a product, right? Dealers won't buy more unless people like you and me move them off the shelf.


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Fish where'd da hell are ya, time you get in here and straighten out these guys. Let me know which one needs torching, I'll be back later, gotta go meet Space in the hallway,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Not that it should matter, but here's the skinny if you are really dying to know my business. The short story is that I picked up a second and third job recently to cover some lost income. I haven't flown an airplane in 2 years due to the rising costs. I heat my house with wood to, once again, reduce expenses. So... free time is hard to find in between 94 hours of work MINIMUM between 3 jobs, plus long commutes in traffic, on top of other unforeseen delays. I thought I was OK to go anywhere that had a Stihl sign. I mean, the website even says: I took it to the closest dealer to my job since that is the only place I had access to during open hours. My experience would NOW tell me to go back where I bought it regardless of the inconvenience.
> 
> So, make as many blind assumptions as you wish my friend. If the saw was out of warranty, I would've kept it and taken the carb and muffler off to show everyone what is there. There is obviously little I can do when they have the saw and work on their own timeline.
> 
> Having to buy a new saw sucks in more ways than one. I really can't afford it, but I need something that works. It's not something that just sits in my garage to make me look cool. That's why I bought a Stihl in the first place. This second purchase, under the circumstances, is a gift to Stihl at this point.



You are the one bringing "your business" to the internet, which is fine. So you must expect some opinions that may displease you.

I just don't hop on anyone's side without anything to go on, the other side's
version of this story would be much different, if we heard it here.
Without any data, all we have to go on is from what you have said.

So if you have some large holes in your story, that throws up some big flags
with us, like:

If you actually work 94 hours a week, you seem to be on this site about
30 hours this week alone, if not more. Don't you sleep?


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Fred,
> 
> Well, that settles it. We've been hashing this Stihl vs. Husqvarna vs. Jonsered vs. Dolmar vs. Echo vs. RedMax vs. etc., etc., etc. for years here at AS.
> 
> ...



Joat, ya fergot Homelite, Ryobi, Crapsman, "Power Horse," Efco, Olympik, Remington, and even Ford! LOL
But it is good to have the issue settled once and for all. Tough to know that my favorite saw line sux, though. Oh well. I'l just toss all those Stihls in the trash, and run out and git me uh "Power Horse." I hear tell they take performance "to another level..." gee, I hope it's up and not down... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## super3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Go get a pic of that piston! Your dealer couldn't spare 30 sec when you dropped it off?


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Not that it should matter, but here's the skinny if you are really dying to know my business. The short story is that I picked up a second and third job recently to cover some lost income. I haven't flown an airplane in 2 years due to the rising costs. I heat my house with wood to, once again, reduce expenses. So... free time is hard to find in between 94 hours of work MINIMUM between 3 jobs, plus long commutes in traffic, on top of other unforeseen delays. I thought I was OK to go anywhere that had a Stihl sign. I mean, the website even says: I took it to the closest dealer to my job since that is the only place I had access to during open hours. My experience would NOW tell me to go back where I bought it regardless of the inconvenience.
> 
> So, make as many blind assumptions as you wish my friend. If the saw was out of warranty, I would've kept it and taken the carb and muffler off to show everyone what is there. There is obviously little I can do when they have the saw and work on their own timeline.
> 
> Having to buy a new saw sucks in more ways than one. I really can't afford it, but I need something that works. It's not something that just sits in my garage to make me look cool. That's why I bought a Stihl in the first place. This second purchase, under the circumstances, is a gift to Stihl at this point.



You should have had no trouble taking the saw to the nearest dealer, just like the website says. I can understand the sentiment behind your original post, given what you said that dealer told you. I would have had a fit. I think it is good you ended up with a 361. That saw will last as long as you want it to. If it turns out you do not get proper relief on the 290, you can likely get most of your money out of it by taking it apart and selling the parts on eBay. I don't know why, but the 290 is extremely highly valued on ebay. (of course you'd be competing with some people who've posted on this thread, but this is in some respects stihl a free country....... 

As far as all the conflict arising here, I wonder if some of us have had our Midol today........... Whatever. My gosh, the guy posts with a story very relevant to AS, and it turns into a great thread, and some of you are acting like it is a personal vendetta or something. Take some Midol and try to keep it constructive. Please. or at least keep it funny...... if some people would laugh more, they wouldn't need the Midol.

Good luck getting relief on the 290. Hope you post the results of this little drama.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> No fear, I'm sending Plant the hot blonde we keep in the back for those that help with the sales. Though she's only 89 yrs old she still jumps at any chance she can to help those that help us,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



She wouldn't be related would she Tommy? I don't want you to have to call me "dad".


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> She wouldn't be related would she Tommy? I don't want you to have to call me "dad".



Lead,

Not a worry. Down in Tommie's parts, it's possible to be your own grandpaw. It's really hard to find the right card sometimes.

Joat


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lead,
> 
> Not a worry. Down in Tommie's parts, it's possible to be your own grandpaw. It's really hard to find the right card sometimes.
> 
> Joat



That explains everything. Now I feel a little sorry for Tommy, must have been hard playing dad and son at the same time. He must have argued with himself until he cried.


----------



## super3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that was funny!


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lead,
> 
> Not a worry. Down in Tommie's parts, it's possible to be your own grandpaw. It's really hard to find the right card sometimes.
> 
> Joat



Something like "git offa me paw, yer smashin' muh Dorals" comes to mind.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2009)

Heck, this guy only lives 30 miles from this weekend's gtg, he should bring the
saw over and settle this quickly...........
\
My cousin Cliff will tell him what happened to it!!!!!!

I would come up, but I am busy as heck right now.....


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Joat, ya fergot Homelite, Ryobi, Crapsman, "Power Horse," Efco, Olympik, Remington, and even Ford! LOL
> But it is good to have the issue settled once and for all. Tough to know that my favorite saw line sux, though. Oh well. I'l just toss all those Stihls in the trash, and run out and git me uh "Power Horse." I hear tell they take performance "to another level..." gee, I hope it's up and not down... :greenchainsaw:



Teach,

Per my post:


joatmon said:


> Fred,
> 
> Well, that settles it. We've been hashing this Stihl vs. Husqvarna vs. Jonsered vs. Dolmar vs. Echo vs. RedMax vs. etc., etc., etc. for years here at AS.
> 
> ...



Homelite = etc.
Ryobi = etc.
Crapsman = etc.
"Power Horse" = etc.
Efco = etc.
Olympik = etc.
Remington = etc.
Ford = etc.

Try to keep up,

Joat


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Teach,
> 
> Per my post:
> 
> ...



So I see, Doc. Dang, I guess I missed that etc. part there. Thanks fer straightening that out.......man you know I'd be losin' some sleep on that one.....:greenchainsaw:

How's things down your way? Hot yet? I'm home sick today, and it's like 80˚ here.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> and it's _*like*_ 80˚ here.



Do you teach high school girls teach? Either it's 80 degrees or it's not. Like 80 degrees can mean many things.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> So I see, Doc. Dang, I guess I missed that etc. part there. Thanks fer straightening that out.......man you know I'd be losin' some sleep on that one.....:greenchainsaw:
> 
> How's things down your way? Hot yet? I'm home sick today, and it's like 80˚ here.



John,

Everything's A-OK here. Lot's of rain the last week or two. Great today, warm, but not hot. Little mission project doing yard maintenance/landscaping/pressure washing at the Free Medical Clinic on Saturday, so I want good weather for that.

Get better soon. Hangin' here has to give a laugh or two. Lead, Spacey, notice I didn't mention names or point fingers.

Life's been good to me so far,

Joat


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Do you teach high school girls teach? Either it's 80 degrees or it's not. Like 80 degrees can mean many things.



Lead,

Keep it in check ole boy. Aren't you bethothed?

Joat


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 22, 2009)

super3 said:


> Go get a pic of that piston! Your dealer couldn't spare 30 sec when you dropped it off?



Apparently not. I asked. They said probably next week some time.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> That explains everything. Now I feel a little sorry for Tommy, must have been hard playing dad and son at the same time. He must have argued with himself until he cried.



Lead,

That's why ole Tommie's an introvert.

Joat


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Do you teach high school girls teach? Either it's 80 degrees or it's not. Like 80 degrees can mean many things.


I think you have had a few too many and your mind is starting to wonder.lol


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lead,
> 
> Keep it in check ole boy. Aren't you bethothed?
> 
> Joat



Do you mean betrothed?


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Do you mean betrothed?



Lead,

No.  If you were betrothed, your behavior would be different.

Joat


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> I think you have had a few too many and your mind is starting to wonder.lol



I just got back from leading a field trip with a bunch of college girls, and every other word was "like". I started counting, but gave up after there were more "like" than any other words combined. 


Beer in 20 minutes when I get home.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I just got back from leading a field trip with a bunch of college girls, and every other word was "like". I started counting, but gave up after there were more "like" than any other words combined.
> 
> 
> Beer in 20 minutes when I get home.



Lead,

Well, did you *like* it?

Joat


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lead,
> 
> No. If you were betrothed, your behavior would be different.
> 
> Joat



Haha! You must have been talking to the future Mrs.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lead,
> 
> Well, did you *like* it?
> 
> Joat



Like, as in agreement with? No, I did not like it.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 22, 2009)

*Please post new thread when ..........*

Please post new thread when the problem with the saw is figured out. Reference this thread.

LIKE.....that would be good!:spam:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Do you teach high school girls teach? Either it's 80 degrees or it's not. Like 80 degrees can mean many things.



Did I like actually like do that? LOL

I do have one class of girls. They wear the same brown jumpsuits as the boys, and they are a trip, to say the least. Actually they are pretty normal kids, mostly. Just got in a little trouble, that's all. it could happen to anyone.

Just trying to like fit in by using like modern vernacular........:looser::crazy1:


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 22, 2009)

Fish said:


> You are the one bringing "your business" to the internet, which is fine. So you must expect some opinions that may displease you.
> 
> I just don't hop on anyone's side without anything to go on, the other side's
> version of this story would be much different, if we heard it here.
> ...



I can handle the criticism . I understand it's easy to assume I was avoiding my original dealer for some big secret reason. Obviously not the case if I ended up back there. Hopefully I cleared that one up. 

168 hours in a week - 94 hours of work - 30 hours on here leaves 44 hours in the week to sleep if I do nothing else . That's an average of about 6 hours per day of sleep. I would say that's about right.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Did I like actually like do that? LOL
> 
> I do have one class of girls. They wear the same brown jumpsuits as the boys, and they are a trip, to say the least. Actually they are pretty normal kids, mostly. Just got in a little trouble, that's all. it could happen to anyone.
> 
> Just trying to like fit in by using like modern vernacular........:looser::crazy1:



I like totally know like what you are saying. Like.


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> I just got back from leading a field trip with a bunch of college girls, and every other word was "like". I started counting, but gave up after there were more "like" than any other words combined.
> 
> 
> Beer in 20 minutes when I get home.


I must be getting Old! I thought the word LIKE died with the 90'S. But After seeing some of the High School Girls around me( dam the Girls Never Looked Like That when I Was In School!) I am Glad My wife can pass for one! and She remembers the 80's too. I am 40 now and sometimes get asked for ID and the wife who is 29 and holding lol always get's asked (add
ten years to her age)


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just like all threads here this is getting way off topic!
What was the original topic anyway? Something about how Stihls are old fashioned and cant compare to a Jred! LOL. Just yanking your Stihlheads chain. Someday say in the next 10 years you will have a saw that can compete against a Jred or Dolmar and will even be smother than a old Mac.opcorn:I just want to see how many will jump up and down and send insults. 


Oh and not cost a Arm and a leg! Just for the Name, with No more dealer support than Buying a good old made in America Poulan at Canadian Tire!!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 22, 2009)

Insult(s) sent!


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Lead,
> 
> That's why ole Tommie's an introvert.
> 
> Joat



Waits a minute, whats that word mean, introvert. I've been called many things but I don't recall being called a introvert. Is that that somekind of God like human being, if so proceed on,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 22, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> Insult(s) sent!


LOL I was having some fun a troll if you will. A good Friend has a 361 and I must say it's a dam fine saw!! I just like to point out from my view with the Stihl dealers around here you ain't getting that Great support, better bring all the part numbers with you!
Good thing I know how to access the Stihl Canada dealer only parts look up but that's a secret.
I am not as dumb as I look! Also I know of a few really bad Husky Jred guy's around here! They don't want to help out anyone. I guess I am lucky I once asked about a side clutch cover for my poulan and the parts guy just went in the back and handed me it, said no charge.
It all boils down to the dealer some are great some are really no better than buying from a box store.
There's some that are great you don't mind spending that extra dollar for some trimmer line.
I am just saying not all Stihl dealers are better than a Poulan Dealer some are worse!
From reading here you got guy's like Tommy and lake really know there stuff actually T hall once sent me a PM about the 041 super air filter it was still available yet my local dealer was trying to tell me it was not! Even so I would have to wait a month before the part came in,
Okay my rant is over!


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 22, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> Please post new thread when the problem with the saw is figured out. Reference this thread.



+1
Puh-leezze!!


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Waits a minute, whats that word mean, introvert. I've been called many things but I don't recall being called a introvert. Is that that somekind of God like human being, if so proceed on,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Let me just say over a year ago you sent me a PM about a 041 super air filter and it was available. I wish I had Stihl dealers and parts guy's like you around my area! Remember Not all dealers and shops are alike. Plus Most Stihl Dealers are no different than the Husk/Jred / Dolmar guy's.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> I can handle the criticism . I understand it's easy to assume I was avoiding my original dealer for some big secret reason. Obviously not the case if I ended up back there. Hopefully I cleared that one up.
> 
> 168 hours in a week - 94 hours of work - 30 hours on here leaves 44 hours in the week to sleep if I do nothing else . That's an average of about 6 hours per day of sleep. I would say that's about right.



I am not taking the dealer's side either, our industry is filled with folks that
it would be kind to call morons, like any other field.
I just got done fixing a Husqvarna 268 for a customer, he brought
it to me because I fixed his Stihl, he said the Husqvarna had a lot of work done on it, but was never right.

It had me stumped for a while, I did a leakdown test, swapped ignitions,
I didn't bother with the carb, because he said the local Husky dealer
put a new carb on it.

I finally figured it out, just had to step back and see the forest..........


It idled great, accelerated great, but when at full throttle, it ran rich, rough,
like it had a miss, or something, just odd, carb adjustments did nothing.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Waits a minute, whats that word mean, introvert. I've been called many things but I don't recall being called a introvert. Is that that somekind of God like human being, if so proceed on,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well Tommy, it's like this. YOU know what a pervert is? Well, all perverts hafta start somewhere, like introducing themselves to the world of perversion..... so an intro-vert is a pervert who is just getting started on his private little path to moral destruction. Hmm, seems to me ya been on that path a while, so maybe yer no longer an introvert........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

Fish said:


> I am not taking the dealer's side either, our industry is filled with folks that
> it would be kind to call morons, like any other field.
> I just got done fixing a Husqvarna 268 for a customer, he brought
> it to me because I fixed his Stihl, he said the Husqvarna had a lot of work done on it, but was never right.
> ...



Well? Was it the wrong carb, clogged fuel line, or...........?


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Does this mean the stockpile of oil that I have currently is no longer recommended?



I went in to a Stihl dealer today to get a rim sprocket for my 290 and he didn't have any in stock.That's pretty bad when you can't get a high wear item for your saw when you need it. I use a 3/8 7 tooth sprocket on mine as the spur sprocket that came on the saw was junk and wore out too fast , so i converted it.While i was there, i asked if he had any synthic oil and he told me Stihl doesn't recomend useing synthic oil .He also told me stihl doesn't make synthic oil.Seems Stihl should take a long hard look at who there dealers are.


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Stihl MS 290 Farm Boss that is less than 1 year old. All things considered, this saw has been awesome..... until it stopped running.
> 
> ...





fpc310 said:


> The 290 was the first Stihl chainsaw that I owned personally. We've used Stihl brands at my job(s) and that's where I have my experience with them. Granted, most of the Stihl equipment I've used before was before a lot of the EPA crap. Maybe that is the big difference.
> 
> We could go back and forth all day on why I ended up with the 361. Like I said before, I am not happy about it. The 290 was doing the job for me before it quit. The alternative was to blindly buy a Husqvarna that I know nothing about. I know nothing of their saws and even less about their dealers / servicers. I am well aware they don't need my charity. I am sure GM didn't need my charity either until more and more people started buying other brands. Life comes at you fast . Customer confidence and repeat business is kind of important to anyone who sells a product, right? Dealers won't buy more unless people like you and me move them off the shelf.





teacherman said:


> You should have had no trouble taking the saw to the nearest dealer, just like the website says. I can understand the sentiment behind your original post, given what you said that dealer told you. I would have had a fit. I think it is good you ended up with a 361. That saw will last as long as you want it to. If it turns out you do not get proper relief on the 290, you can likely get most of your money out of it by taking it apart and selling the parts on eBay. I don't know why, but the 290 is extremely highly valued on ebay. (of course you'd be competing with some people who've posted on this thread, but this is in some respects stihl a free country.......
> 
> As far as all the conflict arising here, I wonder if some of us have had our Midol today........... Whatever. My gosh, the guy posts with a story very relevant to AS, and it turns into a great thread, and some of you are acting like it is a personal vendetta or something. Take some Midol and try to keep it constructive. Please. or at least keep it funny...... if some people would laugh more, they wouldn't need the Midol.
> 
> Good luck getting relief on the 290. Hope you post the results of this little drama.





No I seem to have forgotten to take my midol today sorry.....

I am just trying to figure out what the whole story is from this thread. FPC has done to much flip flopping for me. He starts out completely PO about Stihl and their entire dealer network. Claiming that it was all Stihl's fault for a bad dealer. Talks about all the times he goes to his other dealer but not this time when it mattered. He had to have a saw because he probably needed to cut, understandable after two plus weeks of waiting, so all of a sudden he got a great deal that wasn't great after all it was just list price with a different bar and some oil? He also went from working 6 am to 6pm M-F to now working like 90+ hours a week? I mean come on he spins everyone up and I am not supposed to ask some questions about all the 
holes in the story? I guess if your gonna tell the story then tell it the same the whole way through!


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Well? Was it the wrong carb, clogged fuel line, or...........?



wrong carb, the dealer sold him a carb for the 268 k


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Well Tommy, it's like this. YOU know what a pervert is? Well, all perverts hafta start somewhere, like introducing themselves to the world of perversion..... so an intro-vert is a pervert who is just getting started on his private little path to moral destruction. Hmm, seems to me ya been on that path a while, so maybe yer no longer an introvert........:greenchainsaw:



Awww so thats what that word means, hmmmmmm, glad we got that cleared up. I never considered lusting after and chasing a bevy of beauties being preverted. I mean think about it. You come home and see all them waiting out near the feed trough waiting for you, how could anyone resist,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Joat I told ya not to believe one word those sheep say, GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

I think we need to start a fund to get Tom some psychological evaluation and treatment.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> They only need 100 to make a comparable saw. Better engineers in Sweden.



Yep that's because real saw men don't need gadgets like flippy caps and choke bs switch however they do need air injection


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> I think we need to start a fund to get Tom some psychological evaluation and treatment.



Of all the folks that would jump on that post I knew it would be you, hook , line and sinker, hehe


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yep that's because real saw men don't need gadgets like flippy caps and choke bs switch however they do need air injection



Ya'll might have had it first but we perfected it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Ya'll might have had it first but we perfected it.



Hmmmmm ain't what I saw in the video my good buddy that log was small too many seconds spent in the cut imo.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Of all the folks that would jump on that post I knew it would be you, hook , line and sinker, hehe



Jump on which post? They're all the same.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Jump on which post? They're all the same.



..and stihl... every time you jump


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..and stihl... every time you jump



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, he's abit slow,hehe


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

So, you all are trolling me?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> So, you all are trolling me?



You've been reeled in and tossed back more than a Mepps spinner,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> You've been reeled in and tossed back more than a Mepps spinner,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What's a mepps spinner?


----------



## THALL10326 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> What's a mepps spinner?



Bait!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> What's a mepps spinner?



Lol they prolly don't use lead head bucktails in virginny lol


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 22, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> No I seem to have forgotten to take my midol today sorry.....
> 
> I am just trying to figure out what the whole story is from this thread. FPC has done to much flip flopping for me. He starts out completely PO about Stihl and their entire dealer network. Claiming that it was all Stihl's fault for a bad dealer. Talks about all the times he goes to his other dealer but not this time when it mattered. He had to have a saw because he probably needed to cut, understandable after two plus weeks of waiting, so all of a sudden he got a great deal that wasn't great after all it was just list price with a different bar and some oil? He also went from working 6 am to 6pm M-F to now working like 90+ hours a week? I mean come on he spins everyone up and I am not supposed to ask some questions about all the
> holes in the story? I guess if your gonna tell the story then tell it the same the whole way through!



Jeez people. Who want's a link to my google calendar so they can see my work schedules? Seriously. I do work 6am to 6pm at one job. I also work 9am to 9pm at another. I also work 7am to 7am with some time to sleep sometimes depending on work load. The whole schedule rotates. Today, I work until 7am tomrrow morning. Then I go to the job where I work 9am to 9pm. I go home, sleep, then work 6am to 6pm the next day. Finally, that brings us back to the job where I work 7am to 7am. In addition, all of these jobs do not have a specified lunch break where I can leave. I am lucky if I ever have a day off. It also changes from time to time. Next week is is a little different. I don't work next Sunday. I don't know of any dealers open on Sunday. The rest of the time they are open 9am to 6pm at best. If you can find holes in my schedule then let me know. I would be excited because that would mean I have a day off I didn't know about. 

I didn't feel it was necessary to go into detail about my work schedule. I don't think that information makes me a good or bad saw user either. I hope you also can see how hard it is to get to my original dealer during their hours. I thought it would be much easier to have someone cover me for a few minutes while I drove the 2 miles to the closest shop to my job. After all, they are a dealer too. 

I only had 1 W2 job last year and a small business that was doing ok. Now we are pretty much out of business. The shop by my house is only about 10 minutes away. It was much easier to go there last year since I was home more often.

I don't know what other "holes in the story" people are talking about. Yeah, I did say I would never buy Stihl again and then bought Stihl again. I got PO'd by a "dealer" who had more accusations and arrogance than anyone would care for. I think I will get the product support by sticking with my hometown guy regardless of the inconvenience. 

I know you all deal with a bunch of morons more often than not. I don't have a bunch of stars next to my name or a long signature of the 10 different chainsaws I have. I am not a small engine technician either. I am just a hard working guy with a saw that didn't last a year. I didn't cut any corners. I didn't screw up the mixture. I didn't forget oil. I didn't loan it out. I didn't use stale gas. I didn't let it sit all winter without using it. I always swapped out chains when they began get dull. It didn't show signs of running poorly until it quit at idle a couple times. It never started again for me after that. I really want to know if I did something wrong because I would've been doing it wrong for years. I also don't care to blow up another saw if it was something I did.


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Jeez people. Who want's a link to my google calendar so they can see my work schedules? Seriously. I do work 6am to 6pm at one job. I also work 9am to 9pm at another. I also work 7am to 7am with some time to sleep sometimes depending on work load. The whole schedule rotates. Today, I work until 7am tomrrow morning. Then I go to the job where I work 9am to 9pm. I go home, sleep, then work 6am to 6pm the next day. Finally, that brings us back to the job where I work 7am to 7am. In addition, all of these jobs do not have a specified lunch break where I can leave. I am lucky if I ever have a day off. It also changes from time to time. Next week is is a little different. I don't work next Sunday. I don't know of any dealers open on Sunday. The rest of the time they are open 9am to 6pm at best. If you can find holes in my schedule then let me know. I would be excited because that would mean I have a day off I didn't know about.
> 
> I didn't feel it was necessary to go into detail about my work schedule. I don't think that information makes me a good or bad saw user either. I hope you also can see how hard it is to get to my original dealer during their hours. I thought it would be much easier to have someone cover me for a few minutes while I drove the 2 miles to the closest shop to my job. After all, they are a dealer too.
> 
> ...



SWWWWEEETTT  Rep heading your way


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmm ain't what I saw in the video my good buddy that log was small too many seconds spent in the cut imo.



Well cookie cutting is fun and a race saw wood shine in the stuff we had there, wood wise. A better example of power is when I bury a 32" b&c with that 460 and it keeps chugin' like a tractor. Now if "your" 372 can do that, then


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> I know you all deal with a bunch of morons more often than not.



Yeah, there are a few in here. Space and Rope seem to fit the bill nicely, can't remember if PB posted but he is one of them also.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah, there are a few in here. Space and Rope seem to fit the bill nicely, can't remember if PB posted but he is one of them also.



Hey now, I might seem like a complete idiot, but there's a very good reason for that!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah, there are a few in here. Space and Rope seem to fit the bill nicely, can't remember if PB posted but he is one of them also.



It takes one to know one, but see; I don't see you as a moron intellectually challenged yes,
moron nah I would not go that far.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> It takes one to know one, but see; I don't see you as a moron intellectually challenged yes,
> moron nah I would not go that far.



Actually.... he's just "special":greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Hey now, I might seem like a complete idiot, but there's a very good reason for that!



If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, and looks like a duck. What is it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Actually.... he's just "special":greenchainsaw:



Uhhhhhhh ok I'll bite hows that?


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol they prolly don't use lead head bucktails in virginny lol



What is that, a brand of dynamite, or an electric shock device?


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 22, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> Actually.... he's just "special":greenchainsaw:




Shortbus?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

teacherman said:


> What is that, a brand of dynamite, or an electric shock device?



Well here we have deep lakes big bass that will suspend it is a bucktailed jig with a lead head and it will pull up a hog if used correct! Is that better if not IIIIIIIIIIIIIcanttttttttttthelpppppppppppppya lol


----------



## teacherman (Apr 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Jeez people. Who want's a link to my google calendar so they can see my work schedules? Seriously. I do work 6am to 6pm at one job. I also work 9am to 9pm at another. I also work 7am to 7am with some time to sleep sometimes depending on work load. The whole schedule rotates. Today, I work until 7am tomrrow morning. Then I go to the job where I work 9am to 9pm. I go home, sleep, then work 6am to 6pm the next day. Finally, that brings us back to the job where I work 7am to 7am. In addition, all of these jobs do not have a specified lunch break where I can leave. I am lucky if I ever have a day off. It also changes from time to time. Next week is is a little different. I don't work next Sunday. I don't know of any dealers open on Sunday. The rest of the time they are open 9am to 6pm at best. If you can find holes in my schedule then let me know. I would be excited because that would mean I have a day off I didn't know about.
> 
> I didn't feel it was necessary to go into detail about my work schedule. I don't think that information makes me a good or bad saw user either. I hope you also can see how hard it is to get to my original dealer during their hours. I thought it would be much easier to have someone cover me for a few minutes while I drove the 2 miles to the closest shop to my job. After all, they are a dealer too.
> 
> ...




Has everyone had their Midol® yet? :greenchainsaw:


But seriously, fpc. That is quite a schedule yer keeping. Hope you git sum rest in there. I heard a story about airline pilots having to fly these terrible schedules, and not having sufficient time to rest. FLyin' a plane would be kind of like running a chainsaw, but more people are affected by it.

I remember once I had a car stolen out of my driveway. I found it around the corner, missing several valuable items. It had a yellow canoe strapped to teh top, and the cop who took the report drove right by it without noticing..... (d-uhhhh). When they came again, because I had been in the glove box looking for something that was in fact stolen, those a$$holes took me to the station and interrogated me like I was a f###ing criminal. Looking for "holes" in my "story." Man, I was pi$$ed. Nothing I could do. The hard part was that the main protagonista on that deal was a gorgeous young blonde (who certainly knew enough karate to kill me if she wanted), which made it harder still to take. A real cu#†, that one. Sometimes feces occurs. Good luck, man.


----------



## BlackCatBone (Apr 22, 2009)

You can just never tell which topics will break the 1000 post mark...this one seems to have potential for some reason.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, and looks like a duck. What is it?



You're not the shiniest drip from the faucet, are you 2000.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> You're not the shiniest drip from the faucet, are you 2000.



If you consider the rusty look.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 22, 2009)

mickeyd said:


> Husky gives my buddy a brand new saw and away he goes happy as a clam.
> NOW THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!!
> 
> 
> MD



Hey micke,,,, How is a clam happy????????:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> If you consider the rusty look.



I always figured you would be the Mr clean look or bald!


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah, there are a few in here. Space and Rope seem to fit the bill nicely, can't remember if PB posted but he is one of them also.



Your MOM likes a big helping of PB moron. She always asks for seconds.


----------



## PB (Apr 22, 2009)

spacemule said:


> You're not the shiniest drip from the faucet, are you 2000.



I think they call that gonorrhea.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I always figured you would be the Mr clean look or bald!



I got a pretty good head of hair, hope it stays that way.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 22, 2009)

PlantBiologist said:


> Your MOM likes a big helping of PB moron. She always asks for seconds.



And then you speak of gonorrhea......


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 23, 2009)

VD
Crustaceans may or may not be involved with the VD
Insults-see crustaceans
Massive amounts of passive aggressive posting and some straight forward aggressive posting. 
Wee bit o the post o the sarcasm.
Trucks that sound broken
ETC., all for a 290 Stihl rant. I did not read all this thread because of the previously mentioned items and VD can be spread though the Internet as this thread has proved.

Anyhow OP listen carefully to how the 361 runs, if it changes at all stop running it and take it back to VBs. I hope you got a tag from the place that sent your saw to the distributors. I hope the distributor is quicker than usual.

If you are buying fuel at the UDF/Marathon station on Powell road check the bottom of your gas jug for crap. There was supposedly some issues a long while back, I quit fueling there, my cars or company trucks. Had the best results from the BP or Shell on Sawmill if they are still there. Powell used to have enough wealthy folks that the premium tanks were refilled regularly. I would ask a station manager if you get a chance, things there had changed a lot last time I was there.

Good luck with the 361.


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 23, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Jeez people. Who want's a link to my google calendar so they can see my work schedules? Seriously. I do work 6am to 6pm at one job. I also work 9am to 9pm at another. I also work 7am to 7am with some time to sleep sometimes depending on work load. The whole schedule rotates. Today, I work until 7am tomrrow morning. Then I go to the job where I work 9am to 9pm. I go home, sleep, then work 6am to 6pm the next day. Finally, that brings us back to the job where I work 7am to 7am. In addition, all of these jobs do not have a specified lunch break where I can leave. I am lucky if I ever have a day off. It also changes from time to time. Next week is is a little different. I don't work next Sunday. I don't know of any dealers open on Sunday. The rest of the time they are open 9am to 6pm at best. If you can find holes in my schedule then let me know. I would be excited because that would mean I have a day off I didn't know about.
> 
> I didn't feel it was necessary to go into detail about my work schedule. I don't think that information makes me a good or bad saw user either. I hope you also can see how hard it is to get to my original dealer during their hours. I thought it would be much easier to have someone cover me for a few minutes while I drove the 2 miles to the closest shop to my job. After all, they are a dealer too.
> 
> ...





Atleast this post is back to consistancy.
If you would have started the post more like this I think the eruption would have been much less. Let's not forget I am not the first on this tread to question the situation.......


----------



## PB (Apr 23, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> And then you speak of gonorrhea......



Yep, I'm classy.


----------



## Rockfarmer (Apr 23, 2009)

You know,.. we've all blown something up,.. none of us meant to,.. but it happened! Be a man about it and move on.


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 23, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Atleast this post is back to consistancy.
> If you would have started the post more like this I think the eruption would have been much less. Let's not forget I am not the first on this tread to question the situation.......



I think anger and frustration gets the best of us at times. I am still not very happy that my local dealer has still not looked at the saw. I'm sure they are backlogged, but I bet I could've shipped it to half the people on here for a quicker diagnosis. I don't know why I am surprised though. I took in a John Deere lawn mower tire with a sidewall puncture. I am not sure why that one is taking so long to replace and remount. I guess it is the season.


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 23, 2009)

Maldeney said:


>




:agree2::agree2:

:deadhorse:


----------



## gink595 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> You know,.. we've all blown something up,.. none of us meant to,.. but it happened! Be a man about it and move on.



I've never blown a chainsaw up, not to say I don't have a blown up chainsaw. That prick Maldeney blew my 066 BB up the first time he used it It ran fine for me the good hour I used it as soon as he layed his greedy little fingers on it a minute later it was seized, even though it wasn't his fault I'm still blamming him.... Thats right buddy, no big deal it was a good time at least we laughed about it.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## joatmon (Apr 23, 2009)

gink595 said:


> I've never blown a chainsaw up, not to say I don't have a blown up chainsaw. That prick Maldeney blew my 066 BB up the first time he used it It ran fine for me the good hour I used it as soon as he layed his greedy little fingers on it a minute later it was seized, even though it wasn't his fault I'm still blamming him.... Thats right buddy, no big deal it was a good time at least we laughed about it.:greenchainsaw:



Gink,

Blowin' up an 066 ...... well ..... not good ...... but not a hanging offense.

But .... blow up one of them bezzers ...... bet we'd have a REAL problem.

Joat


----------



## K7NUT (Apr 24, 2009)

dadouthat said:


> the manager explained to me, the oiler failed because I hadn't used mixed gas.



I had to laugh at this too!
Sorry...:jawdrop:

Can you say DUH!?


----------



## whitedogone (Apr 24, 2009)

Soooooo, what's up with this sawer mange?


----------



## boombah (Apr 25, 2009)

*ms290- its a toy saw anyway/disposable unit / ya get what ya pay for !!!*



fpc310 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Stihl MS 290 Farm Boss that is less than 1 year old. All things considered, this saw has been awesome..... until it stopped running.
> 
> ...



ms 290 is a disposable saw, :deadhorse:just a toy, saying " but i paid $400 for it what do you expect for $400??!! they are meant for pruning jobs or cutting up your xmas cake ,not serious wood cutting:deadhorse:. old saying -you pay peanuts you get monkeys:monkey:, you want a decent stihl get one of th professional saws not some cheap domestic piece of crappy plastic and recycled coke cans , the new stihl saws are just consumer crap,get a older 046mag,or 038 mag and rebuild it if you have to and you will have a better saw and one that will last , and im not biased as i currently own no fewer than 16 stihls/ 3x090av, 1x090,2x lightnings, 1x088mag,1x066mag2x046mag,2x056mag2,1x038mag,2x034,1x026, as well as a jonsered xf, dolmar-114,120si,143,153,166, all running condition and cut plenty of fire wood each year and no maintenance problems , odd number stihls are domestic crap!!!!! well thats my $2 worth cheers steve . oh and i forgot my superaxe WS450 wood splitter, leaves all your mtd,troy built etc!etc! horizontal crap woodsplitters for dead in its wake !!!!:chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## snofrog (Apr 25, 2009)

[oh and i forgot my superaxe WS450 wood splitter, leaves all your mtd,troy built etc!etc! horizontal crap woodsplitters for dead in its wake !!!!:chainsawguy::rockn:[/QUOTE]

with an 8"-18" length of log spec what are you burning it in ? a chiminea ?


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 25, 2009)

Boomba I really dont think the guy has $20K to drop on stuff to cut his meager amount of firewood. Besides its hard to run 16 saws at once.  He seems like a 1 saw guy anyhow. Besides he upgraded already to the 361. And lighten up on the 290, its a whole lot better than any wild thingy or lowes poulanqvarna they sell for the same $$.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 25, 2009)

boombah said:


> ms 290 is a disposable saw, :deadhorse:just a toy, saying " but i paid $400 for it what do you expect for $400??!! they are meant for pruning jobs or cutting up your xmas cake ,not serious wood cutting:deadhorse:. old saying -you pay peanuts you get monkeys:monkey:,




This post has more poo in it than a full septic tank. Do you think the 290 is Stihl's best seller because it's a toy?? You listed some great pro saws but for joe blow the $400 290 will last him years of sawing. You think a feller that cuts a few cords each winter wants a $600 361? Disposable saw?? I think not, check ebay and see how much they sell for, USED! If you want a pos throw away, check out blowes and wally world, they sell 'em all day long.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 25, 2009)

Struck a nerve, didn't he 2000.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 25, 2009)

boombah said:


> ms 290 is a disposable saw, :deadhorse:just a toy, saying " but i paid $400 for it what do you expect for $400??!! they are meant for pruning jobs or cutting up your xmas cake ,not serious wood cutting:deadhorse:. old saying -you pay peanuts you get monkeys:monkey:,




Stihl don't make disposable saws, they make them for homeowners who want a decent saw and professionals who NEED a decent saw. If I paid $400 I would expect my saw to work, and work well, despite it not being a pro model. Stupid stupid stupid post, and if I could be bothered I'd give you the dreaded negative rep -  , but I can't be bothered.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 25, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Struck a nerve, didn't he 2000.



The prostate gland, maybe?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 25, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Struck a nerve, didn't he 2000.



Nope, I'm kool as a fan. I just had to correct his statement so the newbies wood not be cornfused.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Nope, I'm kool as a fan. I just had to correct his statement so the newbies wood not be cornfused.



Fans aren't cool. You ever felt of a running fan motor?


----------



## fpc310 (Apr 25, 2009)

Still no word on the 290. I've called several times to ask too. I don't think the've even looked at it yet.

I must say the 361 is pretty nice. I've been paranoid though. It was quitting at idle after the first 1/2 hour of use. I got pretty scared, so I took it back to the dealer to have it checked. It's funny, because the first thing the guy did was open the fuel cap and smell the fuel. He also asked me what kind of oil I was using and if it was 50:1. Premium, 50:1 Stihl oil, and bought fresh that morning from the same gas station they buy their gas from. 

It ended up being the idle adjustment needing tweaked . I am definitely paranoid. I feel like I need to take it in every time I use it just to keep it from going bad.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 25, 2009)

That's just it running in - all engines "adjust" themselves while they run in. Once it settles, you can tweak the idle screw any way you want it - it's not going to harm the saw, as it doesn't affect the mixture.


----------



## limelakephoto (Apr 25, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> That is the gods honest truth, the best people rarely get promoted, but the idiots seem to move up, in every industry.



How come I am unemployed then ?


----------



## boombah (Apr 25, 2009)

snofrog said:


> [oh and i forgot my superaxe WS450 wood splitter, leaves all your mtd,troy built etc!etc! horizontal crap woodsplitters for dead in its wake !!!!:chainsawguy::rockn:



with an 8"-18" length of log spec what are you burning it in ? a chiminea ?[/QUOTE]

chiminea?? what those yuppie outdoor heater/fireplaces hardly i have a great slow combustion glass door heater my cave in the suburbs is 12sq and the heater is good to heat 30sq , nice and cozy at 16 to 20 deg C , it takes pieces of wood up to 500mm long , i normally block my wood at 400-450mm,yes superaxe is adjustable from 9"-18" a great feature cheers steve :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## boombah (Apr 25, 2009)

*re stihl ms 290*



wigglesworth said:


> Boomba I really dont think the guy has $20K to drop on stuff to cut his meager amount of firewood. Besides its hard to run 16 saws at once.  He seems like a 1 saw guy anyhow. Besides he upgraded already to the 361. And lighten up on the 290, its a whole lot better than any wild thingy or lowes poulanqvarna they sell for the same $$.



i still say that saws like ms180,210,230,250,290, are crap!!!saws like the 361 are so called " new generation" stihls and are much better than the peviuosly mentioned saws even the 039/ms390 are a dog of a saw especially to service i cut about 200-300 cubic meters a year for myself and other people and dont need saws that have nuclear meltdownmy saws havent cost me 20k either my ms880 was bought 18mths old done no more than 30 hrs domestic use and i paid $700 aud for it and that included 6 as new chains [ 3x25" 3x30"] and a tecomech chain sharpener, my 046 mag i paid $450 2yo ,066 $500,056mag2 the two cost me 2 bunches of flowers for the guys missus and a s/h ignition module from a 08s tho get the dead one going , ok i paid $8000 for my superaxe but that was brand new . what im getting at is its better to get an older saw and spend a few dollars on it and end up with a better saw- cheaper oh by the way heres some shots of some trees for firewood


----------



## boombah (Apr 25, 2009)

*and yet another big red*

:chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## boombah (Apr 25, 2009)

*re ms 361 stihl*



2000ssm6 said:


> This post has more poo in it than a full septic tank. Do you think the 290 is Stihl's best seller because it's a toy?? You listed some great pro saws but for joe blow the $400 290 will last him years of sawing. You think a feller that cuts a few cords each winter wants a $600 361? Disposable saw?? I think not, check ebay and see how much they sell for, USED! If you want a pos throw away, check out blowes and wally world, they sell 'em all day long.



this saw is in a different league as it is a "new generation" stihl and a replacement for the old 036 which was / is a great saw as is the old 034 etc etc id rather a old 034/036 than a disposable yuppie ms 290 and the reason they say it is stihls best seller is the cheap price probably cost stihl $150-$200 to make then the rest is profit for them and the dealer/distributor and people buy them for that reason because its new and shiny etc etc etc , its just a marketing wank, if corvettes were $2000 new they would be americas top selling car and everyone would want/have one i pefer to get a pre loved pro saw spend a few bucks on it and end up with a better saw in the long run hummph!! toy saws stack em in a heap and burn them then piss on them to put the smell of smouldering plastic out cheers steve :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## boombah (Apr 25, 2009)

*"bloody micks"*



PatrickIreland said:


> Stihl don't make disposable saws, they make them for homeowners who want a decent saw and professionals who NEED a decent saw. If I paid $400 I would expect my saw to work, and work well, despite it not being a pro model. Stupid stupid stupid post, and if I could be bothered I'd give you the dreaded negative rep -  , but I can't be bothered.



but you micks dont have any decent trees left to cut anyway an ms 170/180 would be all you guys need to go cut ya peat bog with!!!! stupid stupid stupid irish bog cutter go join the IRA and do something constructive with your life / better still get a life!!!!:chainsawguy::rockn:  steve :agree2::censored:


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve, that bloke on the left looks just like my neighbour Big Nev. He has a 090AV too. 

Shame all the big timber has been cut out, we only have smaller River Red Gums around here now, although a friend has a pretty tall one in the front horse paddock that'd be over 100'.
A mate who's a firewood cutter here has found an old stand of Red Cedar, but unfortunately so has the land owner and he instantly saw the $$ signs....


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 25, 2009)

boombah said:


> i still say that saws like ms180,210,230,250,290, are crap!!!saws like the 361 are so called " new generation" stihls and are much better than the peviuosly mentioned saws even the 039/ms390 are a dog of a saw especially to service i cut about 200-300 cubic meters a year for myself and other people and dont need saws that have nuclear meltdownmy saws havent cost me 20k either my ms880 was bought 18mths old done no more than 30 hrs domestic use and i paid $700 aud for it and that included 6 as new chains [ 3x25" 3x30"] and a tecomech chain sharpener, my 046 mag i paid $450 2yo ,066 $500,056mag2 the two cost me 2 bunches of flowers for the guys missus and a s/h ignition module from a 08s tho get the dead one going , ok i paid $8000 for my superaxe but that was brand new . what im getting at is its better to get an older saw and spend a few dollars on it and end up with a better saw- cheaper oh by the way heres some shots of some trees for firewood




I must take issue here ... the 250 is not a crap saw... while yes it is not up to industrial standards... it is a very capable saw.. I personally used mine for 5 years cutting firewood for an old farm house... and we all know how hard they are to heat... it has NEVER given me a moments trouble... 
now with that said... since I have been on this thread I have added a 441 and a 660 to my collection... dang cad....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 25, 2009)

boombah said:


> this saw is in a different league as it is a "new generation" stihl and a replacement for the old 036 which was / is a great saw as is the old 034 etc etc id rather a old 034/036 than a disposable yuppie ms 290 and the reason they say it is stihls best seller is the cheap price probably cost stihl $150-$200 to make then the rest is profit for them and the dealer/distributor and people buy them for that reason because its new and shiny etc etc etc , its just a marketing wank, if corvettes were $2000 new they would be americas top selling car and everyone would want/have one i pefer to get a pre loved pro saw spend a few bucks on it and end up with a better saw in the long run hummph!! toy saws stack em in a heap and burn them then piss on them to put the smell of smouldering plastic out cheers steve :chainsawguy::rockn:



You must be drunk or a Kangaroo kicked ya in the onion. Yup, it is in a different league, the home owner league. Meant to be a great saw for the home owner, and that it has served for over 20 years. I'd rather have a 036/360/361 just because I know they respond better to mods. If I were just cutting a few cords a year on a budget, the 029/290 would be my saw. I can find 029s/290s cheap with a smoked p&c, get a 390 top end and I got a very strong firewood saw.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 25, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> You must be drunk or a Kangaroo kicked ya in the onion. Yup, it is in a different league, the home owner league. Meant to be a great saw for the home owner, and that it has served for over 20 years. I'd rather have a 036/360/361 just because I know they respond better to mods. If I were just cutting a few cords a year on a budget, the 029/290 would be my saw. I can find 029s/290s cheap with a smoked p&c, get a 390 top end and I got a very strong firewood saw.



The "this saw" he was talking about was the MS361


----------



## Wishie22 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Easy boombah*

O'ya who piss on the bloke's boots from down-under...
throw a nadda shrimp on the barbie, grab a sheila (If she was lady-like she bring over some of those red chips for the fire, with a fully loaded chilled cooler.), and pour some ale down her throat too. 

Not everyone has reds (nice pics by the way) to carve up, hence the smaller equipment. 

Besides if everyone had the capabilities of landing the lager pieces then why would they call upon your services.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 25, 2009)

boombah said:


> but you micks dont have any decent trees left to cut anyway an ms 170/180 would be all you guys need to go cut ya peat bog with!!!! stupid stupid stupid irish bog cutter go join the IRA and do something constructive with your life / better still get a life!!!!:chainsawguy::rockn:  steve :agree2::censored:



I've got a life, and 98 acres of wood that needs cut. 
My best mate's dad was shot in the face 30 years ago by the IRA, so I don't envisage myself joining up any time soon. Blood and brains all over the back of the van, just because he was doing his job as a bricklayer - a Protestant bricklayer, building a police station.
I suggest YOU get a life, and stop throwing around stupid racial comments.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sawdustmaker said:


> The "this saw" he was talking about was the MS361
> ...read the post title



The fool is saying the 029/290 saws are junk, as well as the 250s. He is/was wrong and I just corrected him. The thread title and first post that started all of this is speaking of a 290. No harm no foul.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah... hey i used a 250 all day it was all i needed...


I missed some of that... i was skimming. my bad.


----------



## Wishie22 (Apr 25, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> I've got a life, and 98 acres of wood that needs cut.
> My best mate's dad was shot in the face 30 years ago by the IRA, so I don't envisage myself joining up any time soon. Blood and brains all over the back of the van, just because he was doing his job as a bricklayer - a Protestant bricklayer, building a police station.
> I suggest YOU get a life, and stop throwing around stupid racial comments.



No words can replace the loss, hopefully CARMA has reaped her ways upon the individuals that conducted the act. 

Others have no clue what words can be interpreted as when posted until a circumstance arises upon them. Personality's and sarcasm are not shared though or included in most posts, I guess we are not all Steven Kings. It is up to that Keyboard Jockey to man up to their fouls, as we are only humans with sheltered lives that we need to grow from.


----------



## porky616 (Apr 26, 2009)

just one :censored: head aussie patrick dont think we are all like that.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 26, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> No words can replace the loss, hopefully CARMA has reaped her ways upon the individuals that conducted the act.
> 
> Others have no clue what words can be interpreted as when posted until a circumstance arises upon them. Personality's and sarcasm are not shared though or included in most posts, I guess we are not all Steven Kings. It is up to that Keyboard Jockey to man up to their fouls, as we are only humans with sheltered lives that we need to grow from.



Unfortulately, Karma has not yet reaped what the guy sowed - he was released under the "Good Friday Agreement" years ago.
I know where he lives, Brian (whose dad he killed) does not want to know, because otherwise he'd wipe the guy out in a second - shame it's an offence to even punch the guy who was happy to shoot your dad dead, leave you with no father to grow up with.


----------



## teacherman (Apr 26, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> Unfortulately, Karma has not yet reaped what the guy sowed - he was released under the "Good Friday Agreement" years ago.
> I know where he lives, Brian (whose dad he killed) does not want to know, because otherwise he'd wipe the guy out in a second - shame it's an offence to even punch the guy who was happy to shoot your dad dead, leave you with no father to grow up with.



Ouch. So sorry about your buddy and his dad, Patrick. That is a painful situation. I relate to the last phrase personally, though 'twas not the result of gunfire.

God keeps score.


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 26, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Still no word on the 290. I've called several times to ask too. I don't think the've even looked at it yet.
> 
> I must say the 361 is pretty nice. I've been paranoid though. It was quitting at idle after the first 1/2 hour of use. I got pretty scared, so I took it back to the dealer to have it checked. It's funny, because the first thing the guy did was open the fuel cap and smell the fuel. He also asked me what kind of oil I was using and if it was 50:1. Premium, 50:1 Stihl oil, and bought fresh that morning from the same gas station they buy their gas from.
> 
> It ended up being the idle adjustment needing tweaked . I am definitely paranoid. I feel like I need to take it in every time I use it just to keep it from going bad.



Better to be paranoid than holding another broken saw. Make the dealers earn the reputation they deserve. Besides what you did today demonstrates to them your willingness to maintain a saw. It should be a give and receive relationship. Keep on the 290 situation.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope so. My dad died when I was 21, maybe 22. I remember it well, because he was on his way to go shooting (paper) at Ballykinler. Heart attack on the drive at Kilkeel, nobody stopped to wonder why a landrover was parked in a hedge with the engine running for three hours.

I remember the cop coming to the door and saying he had been found dead - And my mum's typically Irish answer - "Oh God, no. Will you have a cup of tea?"


----------



## JT78 (Apr 26, 2009)

Alright I am almost mad now because I just wasted an hour reading this stinking post and I get to the end and find out that there was never any word on the dang 290. I have to say at this point I smell a rat bought a new 361 and still no word on the 290 hmmm.


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 27, 2009)

JT78 said:


> Alright I am almost mad now because I just wasted an hour reading this stinking post and I get to the end and find out that there was never any word on the dang 290. I have to say at this point I smell a rat bought a new 361 and still no word on the 290 hmmm.





Still Waiting!


----------



## peter399 (Apr 27, 2009)

This thread has been on the first page for weeks now. Why not make it a sticky ?


----------



## edisto (Apr 27, 2009)

Multiple choice question...what will we see if/when we get a look at the piston?


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 27, 2009)

edisto said:


> Multiple choice question...what will we see if/when we get a look at the piston?



:monkey: "D"


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2009)

peter399 said:


> This thread has been on the first page for weeks now. Why not make it a sticky ?



It's gooey enough as it is.........


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 27, 2009)

Fish said:


> It's gooey enough as it is.........




Maybe tacky is the better word, Fish!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2009)

Fish said:


> It's gooey enough as it is.........


:agree2:___________________________________:agree2:

<------ just changed a dipper that was just as gooey!:spam: 

Nose plugs required!

This thread has just about 14,000 views! Bsnellings LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNG bar is only at around 5,000! Last time I checked any ways.


----------



## Maldeney (Apr 27, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> :agree2:___________________________________:agree2:
> 
> <------ just changed a dipper that was just as gooey!:spam:
> 
> ...




And climbing!


----------



## Sawed-Off (May 5, 2009)

*Well...???*

What's the word on this? Or did fpc post the resolution in another thread?


----------



## Sawed-Off (May 5, 2009)

*Nevermind....*

I'm still learning some of the capabilities on this board. I see his last post was to this thread on 4-25, so I guess I've answered my own question.:bang:


----------



## Jtheo (May 5, 2009)

*So....Did FCP just bail out. 

No final word on the 290? And me waiting all this time.:biggrinbounce2:*


----------



## willsaw4beer (May 5, 2009)

edisto said:


> Multiple choice question...what will we see if/when we get a look at the piston?



ROFFL

Gotta be choice 'D."

This is seeming more and more like another miserable turd of a troll thread...


----------



## ironman_gq (May 5, 2009)

what was B from?


----------



## mnsnow (May 5, 2009)

Hmmmm.... I work at a Stihl Dealer and we would have shown you the damage. I would call Stihl and let them know what happened and they may have the dealer ship the saw to the regional distributor. I have seen saws with similiar "issues" and either the customer or I will call Stihl. We always figure something out.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 6, 2009)

I'm new around here, and this was a long thread to read. Funny enough, I had read this while waiting for my registration to be approved.

When I first started to read it, I was siding with fpc310, even though it seems as though folks were dog-piling on top of him...it seemed he was giving the dealer the nod to try and resolve his issue.

However, towards the end of this long thread, he sure turned into a wet noodle...I mean, he goes out and buys another Stihl which he stated he wouldn't do, and leaves his other 290 in another shop to be looked at, yet doesn't have any info, says the dealer won't give him any, and he has to wait. And on top of that, he lays on some story about working his fingers to the bone to get bloody fingers, and disappears.

Hard to keep siding for a wet noodle like that, IMO...but the thread is good for entertainment...opcorn:

Cheers,
TT


----------



## Maldeney (May 6, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> *So....Did FCP just bail out.
> 
> No final word on the 290? And me waiting all this time.:biggrinbounce2:*



Contact the authorities... His MIA!!!


----------



## limelakephoto (May 6, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> I'm new around here, and this was a long thread to read. Funny enough, I had read this while waiting for my registration to be approved.
> 
> When I first started to read it, I was siding with fpc310, even though it seems as though folks were dog-piling on top of him...it seemed he was giving the dealer the nod to try and resolve his issue.
> 
> ...



Wait until you are on death row ! If I am on the jurry I won't even listen to your story.... THROW THE SWITCH ! FRY ! RIDE THE LIGHTNING ! He's GUILTY ! Let's give him a chance ! I know it sounds fish.... But perhaps he is busy ! Maybe his internet is pooched ! I say we all harass him for an update. If no update is given with in a couple of weeks , then we'll throw the switch !
Really we all know we deserve and are entitled to an update, especially the Dealers who were here often trying to help out. You dealers are the angels and saviours of Arborist Site !:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 6, 2009)

I'm gonna say D that has a B look to it.


----------



## Maldeney (May 6, 2009)

limelakephoto said:


> Wait until you are on death row ! If I am on the jurry I won't even listen to your story.... THROW THE SWITCH ! FRY ! RIDE THE LIGHTNING ! He's GUILTY ! Let's give him a chance ! I know it sounds fish.... But perhaps he is busy ! Maybe his internet is pooched ! I say we all harass him for an update. If no update is given with in a couple of weeks , then we'll throw the switch !
> Really we all know we deserve and are entitled to an update, especially the Dealers who were here often trying to help out. You dealers are the angels and saviours of Arborist Site !:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:





I thought he had told his story, and hasn't it been like over a month now since it all began for HIM?


----------



## edisto (May 6, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> I thought he had told his story, and hasn't it been like over a month now since it all began for HIM?



We never got to find out, as the late Paul Harvey used to say, "the rest of the story".

All we know is that the dealer suggested a lean seize, which ticked him off so much that he would never buy another Stihl product except for the one he bought a few days later.

We never got the official diagnosis, so it's stihl he said, he said.


----------



## limelakephoto (May 6, 2009)

Well ? FPC ? Here is your open call ! What's up ? Any word yet ? All of us who tried to help are waiting ! Even if they say it was you who wrecked your saw, we will do our best to help you find a solution !


----------



## logbutcher (May 6, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> ROFFL
> Gotta be choice 'D."
> This is seeming more and more like *another miserable turd of a troll thread*...



....it was a dark and stormy night, and ......

What fun, to be offline for weeks, turn on AS and what ? The same ole same ole. Stihl needs stimulus and order. FPC will be Czar. 
So WTF finally happened ? If you don't tell, I will go back offline in the hole again. Be warned.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 6, 2009)

limelakephoto said:


> Wait until you are on death row ! If I am on the jurry I won't even listen to your story.... THROW THE SWITCH ! FRY ! RIDE THE LIGHTNING ! He's GUILTY ! Let's give him a chance ! I know it sounds fish.... But perhaps he is busy ! Maybe his internet is pooched ! I say we all harass him for an update. If no update is given with in a couple of weeks , then we'll throw the switch !
> Really we all know we deserve and are entitled to an update, especially the Dealers who were here often trying to help out. You dealers are the angels and saviours of Arborist Site !:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


I'm waiting for him to give, as edisto says, "the rest of the story". As I said, I was supporting him when I read the first part of the thread, but it's hard to keep believing in something that seems fishy...

An old Italian saying, "dead fish stinks from the head". I'm not Italian, but I think it might be fitting...

Regards,
TT


----------



## Maldeney (May 6, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> I'm waiting for him to give, as edisto says, "the rest of the story". As I said, I was supporting him when I read the first part of the thread, but it's hard to keep believing in something that seems fishy...
> 
> An old Italian saying, "dead fish stinks from the head". I'm not Italian, but I think it might be fitting...
> 
> ...




 :agree2:



Been my position from the word go!


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2009)

You guys are making me wonder about all these "Fish" references!!!!


----------



## Troy G (May 6, 2009)

What's that fish reference concerning relatives . . . "relatives are like dead fish . . ."

Fish, I don't know you but you cannot be that bad?


----------



## Maldeney (May 6, 2009)

Fish said:


> You guys are making me wonder about all these "Fish" references!!!!





HAA HAA HAA!!! Paranoid?


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 6, 2009)

Troy G said:


> What's that fish reference concerning relatives . . . "relatives are like dead fish . . ."
> 
> Fish, I don't know you but you cannot be that bad?


There are 2 very similar, for relatives and for guests.

"Guests/relatives, like fish, start to stink after 3 days."

You know, it sounds crass, but it's ever so true...

Regards,
TT


----------



## edisto (May 6, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> An old Italian saying, "dead fish stinks from the head". I'm not Italian, but I think it might be fitting...



And a dead Stihl stinks from the gas tank.

The question is...how many pages are we going to add before we give up?


----------



## Maldeney (May 6, 2009)

edisto said:


> And a dead Stihl stinks from the gas tank.
> 
> The question is...how many pages are we going to add before we give up?



Sometimes we just can't admit it's over! sniff....sniff


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 6, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Sometimes we just can't admit it's over! sniff....sniff


It ain't over 'til the FATGUY, err...FATLADY sings...

I think the rest of the story is hidden in the details. Makes one wonder if fpc310 didn't neglect something, even if it was so dumb as using the wrong fuel, or something...I read a thread where Brad Snelling made a dumb mistake, so it happens to all of us...in Brad's case he was man enough to admit it and laugh at himself. You have to credit a man that is not too proud to admit his mistakes.

Somewhere back in this thread the OP stated that he could get another Stihl because it is the same color and looks the same, so his wife wouldn't know it was another saw...maybe that explains part of the story, and he was afraid his wife wouldn't give him lunch money the following week, who knows...:check: It's all good entertainment...

We can make up our own story as long as the OP won't provide the ending! oke:


----------



## Maldeney (May 6, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> It ain't over 'til the FATGUY, err...FATLADY sings...
> 
> I think the rest of the story is hidden in the details. Makes one wonder if fpc310 didn't neglect something, even if it was so dumb as using the wrong fuel, or something...I read a thread where Brad Snelling made a dumb mistake, so it happens to all of us...in Brad's case he was man enough to admit it and laugh at himself. You have to credit a man that is not too proud to admit his mistakes.
> 
> ...



 Well said, and yes we all make mistakes. I roached two 80cc bike motors growing up because I thought my mix bottle was for 5 gals. OOPS... more like 1 gal!!! Just one of many dumb:censored: attacks!


----------



## joatmon (May 6, 2009)

Maldeney said:


> Well said, and yes we all make mistakes. I roached two 80cc bike motors growing up because I thought my mix bottle was for 5 gals. OOPS... more like 1 gal!!! Just one of many dumb:censored: attacks!



Where was Gary when you needed him? As they say, "Sooner or later, they all turn into 'oil threads'".

Joat


----------



## fpc310 (May 6, 2009)

Still no word on the saw. The shop still has not looked at it whatsoever. I am not sure what is taking so long.


----------



## edisto (May 6, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> It ain't over 'til the FATGUY, err...FATLADY sings...





fpc310 said:


> Still no word on the saw. The shop still has not looked at it whatsoever. I am not sure what is taking so long.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 6, 2009)

> Still no word on the saw. The shop still has not looked at it whatsoever. I am not sure what is taking so long.




:monkey:


----------



## Justsaws (May 6, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Still no word on the saw. The shop still has not looked at it whatsoever. I am not sure what is taking so long.



If you actually want the 290 go and get it back.

Be prepared to deal with a hassle.

"We have not had time to look at", it is a standard stalling tactic in hope of you giving up and giving it to them. As is an expensive diagnostic fee.

I am not saying that this is the case in this specific situation but it certainly sounds that way. It also does not sound as though you want to do business with that shop again. Good luck.

I am going to add that the tactics described are not to be considered brand specific, so calm yourselves down. All brands have some crappy dealers.


----------



## teacherman (May 6, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> If you actually want the 290 go and get it back.
> 
> Be prepared to deal with a hassle.
> 
> ...



Boy, I would be contacting the corporate structure right on up the pike to Herr Hans Peter himself by this time. This does not sound like any Stihl dealer I know. The network of servicing dealers is what sets Stihl apart from other lines of quality ***. So is it the dealer near your work that has it now, or is it the one near your home, where you got the 361?


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 7, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Still no word on the saw. The shop still has not looked at it whatsoever. I am not sure what is taking so long.


I heard from the shop that the owner was a push-over and they figure if he wanted it back, he'd ask 'em what was wrong with it.


----------



## Justsaws (May 7, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> I heard from the shop that the owner was a push-over and they figure if he wanted it back, he'd ask 'em what was wrong with it.



He has left it with them for a disputed warranty issue and was told that they would contact the regional brand rep., this process has been known to take a month in this area for any of the brands. The reasons for the delay are often less than inspiring and most often a dealers issue. There have some glaring distributor/rep mistakes lately as well. For those of you with faster service count your blessings and let them know when you are happy or not.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 7, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> He has left it with them for a disputed warranty issue and was told that they would contact the regional brand rep., this process has been known to take a month in this area for any of the brands. The reasons for the delay are often less than inspiring and most often a dealers issue. There have some glaring distributor/rep mistakes lately as well. For those of you with faster service count your blessings and let them know when you are happy or not.


Justsaws,

Maybe I should just shut up and let him handle his own affair, I'm only in this thread for entertainment value anyway. Seems they could tell him why the repairs would exceed the value of the saw, no? opcorn:

edisto,

I think bluto should start warming up his, errr...her voice...just in case it's time to sing...

Regards,
TT


----------



## Maldeney (May 7, 2009)

boombah said:


> geez you guys waffle on like a bunch of old women at a bridge/bingo club , its just a crappy ol ms 290 let all this #### drop. stop:deadhorse: hes got a 361 end of chapter !!!!. ms 290 are a crap saw as is anything with a number lower than it , ie 210, 230, 250 290, even 390 there all disposable stihls, if most of you so called woodcutters got up out of your comfortable lounge chair or office chair and actually did some real time woodcutting you would realize that you pay $400 for a ms290 you get $400 worth of hassles this site is starting to stink when you cant voice your opinion with out fear of some ####### complaining foul and holding up a red card !!!! quote " you can say what you like on this site but if any one complains we will take 5 points off your tally " cant call irish "micks" cant call yanks "seppos" so much for freedom of speech , and your so called constitutional rights even some of my so called fellow countrymen have sold their soul to this site by saying" dont take any notice of this #### head not all of us are like him " and you call your self an aussie >porky616< being honest and open is what being an australian is all about if you got something to say SAY IT !!!!!! as it is or shut ya gob. all this wanking off about how many saws you own and how many have big bore kits and port jobs etc etc and my hot 441 will kick your stock 460 " who gives a #### !!!!. you call this an ARBORISTS SITE its a site full of old women menstruating all over the site . i will admit not every one here is like that some come to this site looking for parts to fix up that old stihl or whatever , some come here to find out how to solve a problem thats been bugging them for ages , or what ever but the rest of you are nothing but old women sitting round a fire or your shed with your penis in your hand [ probably cant say #### on here any way !!!!] I thought that arborists were tree surgeons, wood- cutters , and the like not a bunch of egotistical wankers i suppose the grand poobah will take 50 points off me or possibly kick me off this site, but standing up for what you believe in, and not being afraid to voice your opinion, is what ive been brought up to understand being an australian is all about no wonder you get called seppos as some of you are just so full of it . well thats my $5 worth :chainsawguy::rockn:




Now who's Menstruating? This is a prime example of "If you don't like it, then turn it off!" If this site is so bad then why are you on it? Whatever..... This will just start a whole new sub rant!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2009)

*No quote, boombah, but*

I'm sorry about you bad feelings, your bad luck,and your bad attitude...I've gotten slapped around a bit here, as others have too but....it's the bast dam site in the world, "bar" none (excuse the pun) for help with chainsaws, the business of logging, being an arborist, a clearinghouse for those like-minded types looking for work, a political forum, and to share other like-minded interests...with people from all over the world. Some of the pictures your fellow Aussies, the Alaskans, and others have posted here are breathtaking in their own right..... doesn't matter if the OP here is at fault, or the saw is crap, he needed to vent, and we try to help and maybe poke a little fun at the same time. It's not up to me to tell you to not let the door hit you in the azz when you leave, but escape from here is only a mouse click away....read the disclaimer below:


----------



## porky616 (May 7, 2009)

i stand by what i said boombah you are a :censored:head and id be happy to stop in and say it to you next time im in geelong, but i fear you would be no where to be found. think ill be down late june early july to pick up a saw let me know where to find you and ill run off a few names i have for victorians using "freedom of speech"


----------



## boombah (May 7, 2009)

*come one come all*

not a problem , so long as its not during a weekday as ill be busy working, weekend is fine heres my phone number 0425 842477 call a few days before hand and ill arrange to be here , you might even get coffee and a snag or two from the barby to eat if you arrive around lunch time steve :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## porky616 (May 7, 2009)

copy that if i can make it past the fyansford waterhole in a suitable state i mite be hungry. then again i could be lookin thru the bars after i settle a few scores with some former friends on the bypass job. but thats another story.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 7, 2009)

boombah said:


> i will admit not every one here is like that some come to this site looking for parts to fix up that old stihl or whatever , some come here to find out how to solve a problem thats been bugging them for ages



Hey Douchebag, there is a 290 rebuild on the first page, tell me again why we are here???


----------



## boombah (May 7, 2009)

*vengence*

sounds like your the one that has an axe to grind not me !!!!!! VENGENCE is mine said the lord!!! lmfao


----------



## boombah (May 7, 2009)

*re douchebag 2000ssm6*



2000ssm6 said:


> Hey Douchebag, there is a 290 rebuild on the first page, tell me again why we are here???



mmm 8134 posts looks like you do a lot of wood cutting from your armchair, probably have RSI as well ::rockn:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2009)

boombah said:


> mmm 8134 posts looks like you do a lot of wood cutting from your armchair, probably have RSI as well ::rockn:



He's a 3-year vet of the site...just hosted what sounded like a real cool GTG in N.C. (which I missed due to work), and is very smart...and willing to share his knowledge, which he has a lot of...now, why don't you say something like that to Tom Hall and see what happens!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 7, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> He's a 3-year vet of the site...just hosted what sounded like a real cool GTG in N.C. (which I missed due to work), and is very smart...and willing to share his knowledge, which he has a lot of...now, why don't you say something like that to Tom Hall and see what happens!



Awwwwwwwww heck they can't help it remember they have no guns so their ticked at the world!


----------



## Maldeney (May 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Hey Douchebag, there is a 290 rebuild on the first page, tell me again why we are here???





boombah said:


> mmm 8134 posts looks like you do a lot of wood cutting from your armchair, probably have RSI as well ::rockn:




Boombah, I think you should have just stayed in bed this morning! Sometimes the soap box should just be left in the closet because when you stand up and start running off at the mouth about something that so many are involved in, Happily for that matter, the :censored: will start flying in your direction! So I hope you can duck quickly..... Like I said before if you don't like what you are seeing... then don't look!


----------



## edisto (May 7, 2009)

boombah said:


> geez you guys waffle on like a bunch of old women at a bridge/bingo club , its just a crappy ol ms 290 let all this #### drop. stop:deadhorse: hes got a 361 end of chapter !!!!. ms 290 are a crap saw as is anything with a number lower than it , ie 210, 230, 250 290, even 390 there all disposable stihls, if most of you so called woodcutters got up out of your comfortable lounge chair or office chair and actually did some real time woodcutting you would realize that you pay $400 for a ms290 you get $400 worth of hassles this site is starting to stink when you cant voice your opinion with out fear of some ####### complaining foul and holding up a red card !!!! quote " you can say what you like on this site but if any one complains we will take 5 points off your tally " cant call irish "micks" cant call yanks "seppos" so much for freedom of speech , and your so called constitutional rights even some of my so called fellow countrymen have sold their soul to this site by saying" dont take any notice of this #### head not all of us are like him " and you call your self an aussie >porky616< being honest and open is what being an australian is all about if you got something to say SAY IT !!!!!! as it is or shut ya gob. all this wanking off about how many saws you own and how many have big bore kits and port jobs etc etc and my hot 441 will kick your stock 460 " who gives a #### !!!!. you call this an ARBORISTS SITE its a site full of old women menstruating all over the site . i will admit not every one here is like that some come to this site looking for parts to fix up that old stihl or whatever , some come here to find out how to solve a problem thats been bugging them for ages , or what ever but the rest of you are nothing but old women sitting round a fire or your shed with your penis in your hand [ probably cant say #### on here any way !!!!] I thought that arborists were tree surgeons, wood- cutters , and the like not a bunch of egotistical wankers i suppose the grand poobah will take 50 points off me or possibly kick me off this site, but standing up for what you believe in, and not being afraid to voice your opinion, is what ive been brought up to understand being an australian is all about no wonder you get called seppos as some of you are just so full of it . well thats my $5 worth :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## Maldeney (May 7, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange: HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA........


----------



## ropensaddle (May 7, 2009)

maldeney said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Haa haa haa haa haa haa haa........



+2


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words fellers. 

I'm sure Boombah's crotch is just bleeding alittle and is upset that his mommy won't pull her tit out his mouth so he can troll some more. I wonder if he likes the color red??


----------



## Maldeney (May 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellers.
> 
> I'm sure Boombah's crotch is just bleeding alittle and is upset that his mommy won't pull her tit out his mouth so he can troll some more. I wonder if he likes the color red??




You gotta stop!!!!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellers.
> 
> I'm sure Boombah's crotch is just bleeding alittle and is upset that his mommy won't pull her tit out his mouth so he can troll some more. I wonder if he likes the color red??



I was thinking the color pink.....and lacy....


----------



## ropensaddle (May 7, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I was thinking the color pink.....and lacy....



So would that make him ekka's mate ?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 7, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So would that make him ekka's mate ?



so.. who would be the bull and who would be the........? oh wait... the pink and lacy might be a give away... but you never know...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 7, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Awwwwwwwww heck they can't help it remember they have no guns so their ticked at the world!



See there Boomer?....Even 'ol rope and me can agree on somethin, even tho he no lika no Stihls!


----------



## fpc310 (May 7, 2009)

Ok... here's a bit more info. I spoke with the shop by phone this morning. The shop that has it now is the place closer to my town where I originally bought the saw. I was told by someone in the service dept that the saw had some signs of some scoring on the exhaust side of the piston ONLY.

They were thinking it was running too lean. They also mentioned over-revving as a possible cause. They don't think it was bad gas or improper mixture. I personally don't think I over-revved the saw. I never let it run wide open unless it was cutting or I was trying to check for proper oiling. Even then, it was only for a few seconds.

I was using a 20" bar and .325 pitch full chisel chains only. I believe this is the max recommended for this saw? I usually opted to switch them out with a sharp one after every tank of fuel. There were times where I used the same chain a bit longer if it was still cutting well. 

I was told the results were not conclusive, so they are consulting with Stihl for further information. I would suspect this to take a while too.


----------



## Maldeney (May 7, 2009)

Huh....


----------



## ropensaddle (May 7, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> See there Boomer?....Even 'ol rope and me can agree on somethin, even tho he no lika no Stihls!



Shucks I love them stihls I would not have anything to flip chit to their owners if they went under. For that matter I even like the hard headed Aussies for the same reason


----------



## mtfallsmikey (May 8, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Shucks I love them stihls I would not have anything to flip chit to their owners if they went under. For that matter I even like the hard headed Aussies for the same reason



Yah, I love them to pieces!...have made may friends over there and N.Z over the years via ham radio.


----------



## boombah (May 8, 2009)

*arsehole incorporated*



2000ssm6 said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellers.
> 
> I'm sure Boombah's crotch is just bleeding alittle and is upset that his mommy won't pull her tit out his mouth so he can troll some more. I wonder if he likes the color red??


better to have a tit in my mouth than a c--k up the arse like you arse hole wanker lmfao:chainsawguy::rockn::::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 8, 2009)

now you wouldn't be trying to circumvent the word censor now would you?


----------



## edisto (May 8, 2009)

boombah said:


> better to have a tit in my mouth than a c--k up the arse like you arse hole wanker lmfao:chainsawguy::rockn::::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:



Another poster child for parental supervision of internet use.


----------



## Rooshooter (May 8, 2009)

I've never seen so much bullsh*t written and so many replies to someone that doesn't know too much about the saw he runs.
When did Stihl start making 4 stroke engines ( stuck valve ??? )

Doesn't matter what brand of saw you can always get problems, Stihl are a bunch of pri*ks anyway when it comes to warranty, from personal experience I know they will do whatever they can to get out of a warranty claim.

I won't get into it too much other than to say a $400 saw is a disposable downunder, and you really can't expect a lot from a cheap saw, matter of fact if you're doing any sort of serious cutting an 880 or 660 is a disposable, and most of us do not run 50:1 mix - it's a bit lean, even most of the dealers advise against it here especially on the larger pro saws.

Seems like a lot of you are only armchair softwood cutters anyway - I actually get out away from the keyboard and do my cutting with pro saws on real hardwood. 




:deadhorse:


----------



## Wishie22 (May 8, 2009)

Rooshooter said:


> I've never seen so much bullsh*t written and so many replies to someone that doesn't know too much about the saw he runs.
> When did Stihl start making 4 stroke engines ( stuck valve ??? )
> 
> Doesn't matter what brand of saw you can always get problems,



:agree2: This thread is beaten but entertaining in a twisted way. How curious we all are reading this thread as it is dragged out over several weeks and it all started from a statement for a title.



Rooshooter said:


> Stihl are a bunch of pri*ks anyway when it comes to warranty, from personal experience I know they will do whatever they can to get out of a warranty claim.
> 
> I won't get into it too much other than to say a $400 saw is a disposable downunder, and you really can't expect a lot from a cheap saw, matter of fact if you're doing any sort of serious cutting an 880 or 660 is a disposable, and most of us do not run 50:1 mix - it's a bit lean, even most of the dealers advise against it here especially on the larger pro saws.
> 
> ...


 What do you recommend for saws (bar, chain, setup), bar oil, gas mix (octane, oil type)?. Seems like allot of work for firewood  Lots of noodling You kicked in the door just was wondering on a few details when you sat in on this circus thread.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 8, 2009)

Why I will never buy another stihl









































































Because Husky still makes a better pro saw back on topic right? :monkey: opcorn:


----------



## teacherman (May 8, 2009)

boombah said:


> better to have a tit in my mouth than a c--k up the arse like you arse hole wanker lmfao:chainsawguy::rockn::::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:



Did we not have our Midol® today? 

This ridiculous thread is really entertaining.......... kinda gives me some perspective on the human condition. 

I'm told the 'Strine dialect consists of every other word being a vulgar reference to a reproductive procedure, so the censers must really be "crampin'" yer style.... but we're all here for ya, let it out, you'll feel better.

Oh, and take the Midol. Please. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## got6ponies (May 13, 2009)

*wtf*

............ i would have hung the phone up when i heard the word "*valve*" in a two stroke conversation:looser::computer2:



.....Oh, and get a *pad *& take the *Midol*. Please.


----------



## Maldeney (May 28, 2009)

I guess we are just never going to know the end of the saga!


----------



## edisto (May 28, 2009)

I said it before, and I'll say it again:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to _*Lemming*_ville.


----------



## Maldeney (May 28, 2009)

And everybody wondered why we got all spun up reading this guys thread! All seemed like bull:censored: to me!


----------



## Maldeney (May 29, 2009)

Anybody remember the old "Tootsie pop" comercial with the owl in the tree. He was always trying to figure out how many licks it took to find the center of that :censored: sucker!! "I Guess We Will Never Know!"


Okay I am done............


----------



## Sawed-Off (Jun 20, 2009)

*Time for the monthly...*

BUMP!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fpc310 (Jun 20, 2009)

*update*

Well, no word from the dealer. They sent it off to Stihl for evaluation. Maybe we will hear something by next year. LOL.


----------



## rmh3481 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi FPC,

If Im understanding this correctly, Stihl has had your saw since 07 May 2009? Today is 21 June, so as of today they have had your saw for 44 days? 

Does your State have a Lemon Law? A Better Business Bureau complaint may get Stihl Corporate's attention.

Consider buying a different brand saw and get on with it. Write the loss off your income tax. The headache on this would be too much to take.

Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## Justsaws (Jun 21, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Well, no word from the dealer. They sent it off to Stihl for evaluation. Maybe we will hear something by next year. LOL.



I have not the patience to read through all the crap in this thread so I will ask. Did the saw actually end up at VBs or is it still at the original inept dealership?

If it ended up a VBs and has been their all this time with no resolution then that is really bad in terms of dealer quality and a shame.


----------



## Gregford (Jun 21, 2009)

*I've heard some stupid things from dealers at times....*

...one which always sticks in my mind was a 2nd-hand Yamaha DT250 I was keen on buying until I started it. Terrible big-end noise, but I ran it round the block anyway and when I got back to the dealer I told him that the big-end was stuffed.

He took one look at me, a 16-year-old schoolkid, and told me "the cooling fins were knocking together". I decided at that point not to frequent his motorbike shop. By that stage I had been buying, reconditioning and selling small engines for about 2 years.

Can't say I blame you for being indignant. I've heard some absolute crap come from the mouths of dealers trying to cash in on others' mechanical ignorance.


----------



## fpc310 (Jun 21, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> I have not the patience to read through all the crap in this thread so I will ask. Did the saw actually end up at VBs or is it still at the original inept dealership?
> 
> If it ended up a VBs and has been their all this time with no resolution then that is really bad in terms of dealer quality and a shame.



No, it's at VB now and has been for months. I'm not impressed either.


----------



## Justsaws (Jun 22, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> No, it's at VB now and has been for months. I'm not impressed either.



That is really is a shame. Things must have changed.


----------



## Maldeney (Jun 22, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2009)

If it went anywhere, it would be at the dist., not Stihl at V.Beach, my bet is
that it is still at the dealer, the/this decision would be nade by the rep at the dealership, and would be a quick one.
So someone is doing some serious fibbing somewhere, and I won't even
begin to suggest where......

Time to let this thread fade away.


----------



## Maldeney (Jun 22, 2009)

Tired of the BS!


----------



## fredmc (Jun 22, 2009)

Too much BS, stihl sux.
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Jun 22, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Too much BS, stihl sux.
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



fred,

My man, what's wrong. Writer's strike? Look back at your posts. Yep, you're using the same material over and over. People are starting to laugh. I am available to write material that will slam Stihl, or any brand you wish, in a fresh, innovative way.

Kindly call my pretty nurse for details,

dr. joat


----------



## fredmc (Jun 22, 2009)

joatmon said:


> fred,
> 
> My man, what's wrong. Writer's strike? Look back at your posts. Yep, you're using the same material over and over. People are starting to laugh. I am available to write material that will slam Stihl, or any brand you wish, in a fresh, innovative way.
> 
> ...



They forgot to put thorazine in my coffee this morning.....


----------



## boltonranger (Jun 22, 2009)

Well FPC; 
The dealership arriving at "inconclusive" is a long way from the original diagnosis that it was your fault somehow. I'd take comfort in that at least. As to the idea that you bought a disposable saw - I really don't agree. I think disposable ought to be reserved for items that truly can't be repaired, or have parts replaced - not used on items that might be harder to repair than others.

As far as never buying Stihl ... let me ask; if your 361 was your first and only Stihl, would you feel differently? (Nice saw by the way.)

Sorry for your trouble, I'm not a Stihl technician or anything; but I do chafe at the idea of buying something for it's namesake and then realizing their name would never have been made on my experience.

I rather think that all the products with their name ought to live up to it. But in today's world one must be very inquisitive before buying. Global Markets and governments have regulated the quality right out of some things in life. Shame.

Well don't let the story die - keep us up on what the powers that be ultimately say about the 290;
I for one would be very pleased if a check for the purchase price came your way.
Good Luck.
-br


----------



## joatmon (Jun 22, 2009)

fredmc said:


> They forgot to put thorazine in my coffee this morning.....



fred,

I'll speak to "they" ASAP. Your coffee will begin to taste like orange juice, but don't be alarmed. Just drink and enjoy.

Have a happy day,

dr. joat


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2009)

As I have said before, the distributor is the next step in any procedure
and it is their call.
If the saw's owner really wanted to get any response, he needs to call
these people, and talk to the area sales rep, or his boss, Jim Spangler.


http://www.bryanequipment.com/customer/bryequ/customerpages/BES_About_Us/About Us/AboutUsContact.htm


However, this whole thread smells a bit, and I doubt there is much truth
to it.


----------



## Spitzer (Jun 22, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## fpc310 (Jun 26, 2009)

*The saga ends....*

Finally I have a resolution to report. I was told by Stihl that the likely cause of the failure was due to a higher than normal ethanol content causing the saw to over rev. They didn't see any signs of misuse or neglect.

This was diagnosed by a Stihl engineer and not the dealer. I never saw the damage personally, but they reported it to be exhaust side scoring only. they claimed that it has been an problem before since ethanol content in fuel is at LEAST 10%, but could be more at times.

It took several months, but they gladly replaced the 290 with a new one since it was still under warranty.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 26, 2009)

YEA!!!! We all thought you were full of crap! Im glad your not!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2009)

Now that all the Stihl haters are satisfied with destroying your thread... I'm glad there was a good conlclusion to the prob. albeit a long one... but at least you got a new saw out of it. 

Gary


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jun 26, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Now that all the Stihl haters are satisfied with destroying your thread...
> Gary



They will never be satisfied.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 26, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> They will never be satisfied.



Double Bee,

Satisfied? Duuuuuuuuuuh.  We all have CAD. 

ole joat


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 26, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Finally I have a resolution to report. I was told by Stihl that the likely cause of the failure was due to a higher than normal ethanol content causing the saw to over rev. They didn't see any signs of misuse or neglect.
> 
> This was diagnosed by a Stihl engineer and not the dealer. I never saw the damage personally, but they reported it to be exhaust side scoring only. they claimed that it has been an problem before since ethanol content in fuel is at LEAST 10%, but could be more at times.
> 
> It took several months, but they gladly replaced the 290 with a new one since it was still under warranty.




Brand new saw? Sounds like a great company to me...


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

Stihl sux...


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> They will never be satisfied.



I'd rep ya if I could... 



fredmc said:


> Stihl sux...



You're becoming almost as worthless as spacemule around here... 

Gary


----------



## fpc310 (Jun 26, 2009)

Fish said:


> As I have said before, the distributor is the next step in any procedure
> and it is their call.
> If the saw's owner really wanted to get any response, he needs to call
> these people, and talk to the area sales rep, or his boss, Jim Spangler.
> ...



Fish... I probably talked to everyone at Bryan who would answer their phone. I learned very quickly that I cannot force any of these people to move faster than they do. It took a lot of effort to get them to look into it at all. I eventually moved on to other things and checked with the dealer every few weeks. I am happy they finally did a warranty replacement though.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> I'd rep ya if I could...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



couldn't help it I really like em all...


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2009)

For my part, I apologize for the troll accusations. It is hard to believe that it took this long, but at least it came to a satisfactory resolution.

They did live up to their reputation for quality service.



GASoline71 said:


> You're becoming almost as worthless as spacemule around here...
> 
> Gary



I would say more so...at least the mule expresses his worthlessness in varied and sometimes even entertaining ways.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

I like it because you can make fun of every saw brand except for stihl boo hoo

Kinda like the new pres. don't make fun of him because now some ones feels got hurt. It's all fun to get the stihl saw snobs up in arms.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2009)

So the saw or part was replaced?


----------



## fpc310 (Jun 26, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Brand new saw? Sounds like a great company to me...



Yeah, awesome. This whole experience was quite a treat.


----------



## fpc310 (Jun 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So the saw or part was replaced?



The entire saw minus the bar and chain. They still have my bar though. I was told I never dropped it off, but they later found it once I insisted that I don't have it.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

edisto said:


> I would say more so...at least the mule expresses his worthlessness in varied and sometimes even entertaining ways.



exactly what I mean about snobs and such ya see why it is so much fun? This saw stuff isn't rocket science. I've seen some of the "stihl techs" before, basically trained chimps.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I've seen some of the "stihl techs" before, basically trained chimps.



Did I say that? oops....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya know Fred... gettin' a rep as a sh1t stirrer is really a stoopid thing to do. There will come a time when you want to make a valid point... and no one will give a rip... 

Gary


----------



## edisto (Jun 26, 2009)

fredmc said:


> exactly what I mean about snobs and such ya see why it is so much fun? This saw stuff isn't rocket science. I've seen some of the "stihl techs" before, basically trained chimps.



So...a lack of appreciation for the infantile is snobbery?

Allow me to make amends: fred sux.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> Brand new saw? Sounds like a great company to me...



I would agree with that and they replaced the saw so they live on in service. I will add, there are other saw manufacturers that stand behind there products too. It is my hope that quality never fades in the pro line-up of all saw makers and if it does all of us on AS will hold their feets to the fire until change is surrendered." good day "


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

edisto said:


> So...a lack of appreciation for the infantile is snobbery?
> 
> Allow me to make amends: fred sux.



Thats more like it!!!


You guys are right. I can admit when I'm wrong.

It's hot and humid here and it's Friday!! 

Stihl rules and Husky kicks!....

have a good weekend all


----------



## boltonranger (Jun 26, 2009)

*That's terrific!!*

*GOOD FOR YOU !!!! *
Real glad for you FPC;
If you're in the mood you might trot the documentation and the saw
over to the dealer who didn't do right by you.

Tell him you've come on an errand of goodwill.

Considering they made such a bad diagnosis and
essentially kicked you to the curb as a customer;
Tell him you're concerned for his business and you want to help.

Ask to speak to the service tech and discuss it...
Speak to the owner and make him aware that he lost the sale and service
of your new 361 because of their lack of initiative.

You went to them in good faith as a dealer.
They did not step up; and that is a shame.

Thrilled for you....really.
   
-br


----------



## Paul001 (Jun 26, 2009)

fpc310 said:


> Finally I have a resolution to report. I was told by Stihl that the likely cause of the failure was due to a higher than normal ethanol content causing the saw to over rev. They didn't see any signs of misuse or neglect.
> 
> This was diagnosed by a Stihl engineer and not the dealer. I never saw the damage personally, but they reported it to be exhaust side scoring only. they claimed that it has been an problem before since ethanol content in fuel is at LEAST 10%, but could be more at times.
> 
> It took several months, but they gladly replaced the 290 with a new one since it was still under warranty.



Glad you were taken care of. Now go find a new Dealers. Atleast two different dealers (if not more) in this thread have stated we can get situations like this handled via phone in under 10 minutes. Not days, weeks, months...

I'd be interested in reading their "Engineers" report or atleast the letter sent. I'm aware of issues that have to do with emissions (It's the reason almost every 660 that comes down the line right now is showing up at dealerships running 15K plus). 

The US needs to get rid of the averaging allowance for emissions and require each product to stand on it's own. These issues would self correct quickly.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 26, 2009)

edisto said:


> So...a lack of appreciation for the infantile is snobbery?
> 
> Allow me to make amends: fred sux.


----------



## fredmc (Jun 26, 2009)

FATGUY said:


>



Alright I got it coming...


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would agree with that and they replaced the saw so they live on in service. I will add, there are other saw manufacturers that stand behind there products too. It is my hope that quality never fades in the pro line-up of all saw makers and if it does all of us on AS will hold their feets to the fire until change is surrendered." good day "




Very well said Rope!! I do hope "Servicing Dealers" stay that way...


----------



## limelakephoto (Jun 26, 2009)

Congratulations fpc ! !!!!!

I was on your side all along.

But we must admit..... This has been a very amusing Thread !

To all the dealers, techs, saw-heads and everyone who tried to help........

I commend you ! If I could rep you all 100 X ... I would.

I certainly learned alot in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 26, 2009)

fredmc said:


> exactly what I mean about snobs and such ya see why it is so much fun? This saw stuff isn't rocket science. I've seen some of the "stihl techs" before, basically trained chimps.



How many times do I need to tell you Fred, THIS IS NOT THE WAY to make new friends......

It's good to see that they came through for you and took care of the saw!!! Yea Stihl!!!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jun 26, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I would agree with that and they replaced the saw so they live on in service. I will add, there are other saw manufacturers that stand behind there products too. It is my hope that quality never fades in the pro line-up of all saw makers and if it does all of us on AS will hold their feets to the fire until change is surrendered." good day "


While I agree with what you say, they didn't seem to provide too much info...


fpc310 said:


> Finally I have a resolution to report. I was told by Stihl that the likely cause of the failure was due to a higher than normal ethanol content causing the saw to over rev. They didn't see any signs of misuse or neglect.


Not for nothing, but before we start jumping around high 5ing each other and start a group hug, this is a pretty lame statement for a Stihl engineer. I mean, for as many saws as they sell, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't even look at it and just sent a new saw with this lame excuse/reason.

I'm not trying to dis Stihl here, but come on guys, it was April 20th this started...that is more than 2 months! To be given a new saw is good, but the reason is lame, IMO.

Regards,
TT


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2009)

To be brutally honest, the failure was likely due to bad/old gas,
just like in one of my earlier threads:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=56525

It took a few months for the guys at Bryan to cave in and put this turd
in the septic tank and go on.

Since we have absolutely no info/pics, there is not really any reason to
make any conclusions.

The original poster could have dropped his saw from a sequoia, ran cheapo
Tequila through the fuel system, left the saw in the duck pond for a month.

And no one here would know any better. I am tempted to call my friends at Bryan, but they will have no clue to this thing, as it all happened at the
Stihl rep level, and he finally decided to write it off as a "good will" warranty,
and let it fade away.
It is kind of scary that you guys would take a side/stance without any
credible info at all, and we still have damn little.

But that doesn't matter, now does it?


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jun 26, 2009)

Fish said:


> But that doesn't matter, now does it?


No, but if we rated Stihl on the time for resolution, I think you would agree that being without a saw that was on warranty, is pretty sad. Just sayin'...

I probably shouldn't be voicing my opinion, I own two saws, and even though I bought one new, I think my warranty is void with the dealers in California... The other was bought used with no warranty...

What this thread tells me is that if I'm willing to pay a premium to buy new product from the Stihl dealer near me, it acts as insurance against a problem like bad fuel. However, I will need to wait for 2 months for it to be resolved Because Stihl is too busy to take care of it. 

If I buy new product from a dealer, they should have pursued this with Stihl and gotten me a faster resolution. In some ways the OP deserves a new saw for the amount of time he had waited, not to mention he bought another Stihl saw during the same period. Certainly shows loyalty, so in a way that person does deserve the new saw. Just sayin'...

As a dealer, are you proud of the way Stihl handled this situation?

Regards,
TT


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jun 26, 2009)

Fish said:


> To be brutally honest, the failure was likely due to bad/old gas,
> just like in one of my earlier threads:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=56525
> ...



before you start jumping on the bad/old gas ... here is an article from BUsiness Week 
http://www.businessweek.com/lifestyle/content/may2009/bw20090514_058678.htm

How do we know what % is coming from the pump?


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, my point is, anyone could start a thread, and dump a bunch of crap, 
without any backup, photos, etc., and have a record count thread.

There is no other info other than the fuzzy crap provided by the original
poster, and whatever lame crap is tossed on the "deck" is accepted
by 70 per/cent of the members here.

I am not saying that this is all bull, and I am not saying that it is not.

But most of you girls will hop on any wagon heading in your general direction.

Which makes this whole waste of internet space even more a waste of time.

Just my take on it, we stepped in a pile of dog poop.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, I could start a thread saying that I took one of my MS290s back for a
warranty issue, the kid told me it was a burned intake valve, I called to his
boss, he came out and slapped me and called me a fat homosexual,
and he said he was going to send the saw to "Stihl" and he would call me.

I called a few times and had different responses.....

So I will never buy Stihl again, the company is all populated by crooks,
the dealer told me my valve was gummed up, he said my saw was at
"Stihl".............

And on and on........

Then after 4 weeks, oh, they replaced it..........

After I bought a 361, since I was so pissed, are you chumps still with
me?

I said a while back, this thread should be put to rest...

You guys are real gullible..........


----------



## Justsaws (Jun 27, 2009)

Chainsaw dealers, distribution reps and manufactures of any brand of any product that offer a warranty of any type take heed at all that went wrong in this cautionary tale.

30-90 days for warranty claims is not unusual, pathetic, absolutely but not unusual. Not being able to diagnose issue and offer solution at point of retail sale is a sad but true indication of the industry. To many people involved none of which wanted to accept cost liability. Pull muffler, see piston, perform diagnostic tests, if saw passes tests tell customer out come in a perfessional manner using language they can understand. GIVE the saw back to customer.

To paint a different picture than Fish, here is customers point of view.

Bought saw at MSRP from local authorized sales and service retail vendor.
Used saw as directed for short amount of time.
Saw stopped working.
Took saw to different authorized sales and service vendor for service that would hopefully be covered under warranty. Does NOT matter why.
Waited
Waited
Waited
Waited
Got an un-professional answer and treatment from this shop, retrieved saw and took to point of purchase for service.
Waited 
Waited
Waited
Waited
Waited
Waited,2 months
All this time checking in and making phone calls trying to receive the service that the brand is supposedly famous for. 

The original poster should count the number of trips and phone calls, add up the time and divide that number into the purchase price of the saw. That answer is how much the people he was dealing with thought his time was worth.

Even if the OP damaged the saw it is Stihl's responsiblty to tell him so and stand behind the finding. They did not. That is bad business. It would not surprise me to find out that the saw had been torn down BEFORE a P/V test had been performed. The whole thing was handled badly.

I am glad the OP got a saw and is now pleased. I sincerely hope his service needs are handled better in the future. It can not and should not be that difficult.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Chainsaw dealers, distribution reps and manufactures of any brand of any product that offer a warranty of any type take heed at all that went wrong in this cautionary tale.
> 
> 30-90 days for warranty claims is not unusual, pathetic, absolutely but not unusual. Not being able to diagnose issue and offer solution at point of retail sale is a sad but true indication of the industry. To many people involved none of which wanted to accept cost liability. Pull muffler, see piston, perform diagnostic tests, if saw passes tests tell customer out come in a perfessional manner using language they can understand. GIVE the saw back to customer.
> 
> ...



True, I agree, at least if that part of the story is real.

My point is, anyone could throw out an inflammatory thread with no pictures,
a vague confusing story, and everyone jumps up and down, talking about
bad dealers and a terrible company Stihl is.
This is even more a problem when someone airs out a problem with
another member, most side with the original poster, and a lot of fuss is
raised.

In this case, we had even less info, and the whole thing leaves everyone
with the same result: Stihl is bad. Stihl dealers are morons and crooks, etc....

But somehow at the end of this silly tale, the original poster now owns 2 brand new Stihl saws, now reread the title. Kind of makes us all look silly
for even wasting time and energy on this thread.


----------



## jra1100 (Jun 27, 2009)

*The End!!! I doubt it*

I started this last night, I'd seen it off and on and never read it. I was bored thought this might be good. Wow, I had no idea what I was in for. I sided with OP from the beginning, even though there were some spots where it was vague. I don't really have a bottom line on this. Fish chides us for wasting time, but I see he was in from the beginning. His request for pictures was spot on though. Had we had them there are those among us who could have diagnosed immediately. OP never thought that this would turn into such a cluster F k and consume over 2 months. If he or for that matter any of us had known it would take this long things would have gone differently from the start. Of course as usual the the thread ran amok and aspersions were cast and accusations made with absolutely no basis in fact. Fun was had by most if not all, in other words "the usual", just at greater if not excessive length. One question I have is could this OP have boxed up his saw and sent it to Tom, or Lake, or some other very experienced and trusted dealer for exam? I don't know how this would work, and the OP hadn't been a part of the AS family long enough to know how well regarded these 2 members are, just wondering if it was an option. I have the great luxury of having an excellent dealer nearby. I've not bought a new saw from him, but when I buy a new saw it will be from him, and if LeRoy tells me that this or that is wrong with a saw I know it's gospel. I'm very happy that this had a happy, if somewhat belated ending. JR


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2009)

The liklihood is that the saw's damage was not Stihl's fault, and it takes a lot of wheel squeaking to get what you want.

A saw just under a year old burns up, if it was defective, it would have happened real early. Running old fuel is the likely culprit, coupled with the user running a saw that is not running right, but without any data/details
at all, who can say anything?

No dealer in his right mind would want to take the saw and look at it, then have this customer pissed at them also, so I wouldn't expect any volenteers.


----------



## Justsaws (Jun 27, 2009)

Fish said:


> The liklihood is that the saw's damage was not Stihl's fault, and it takes a lot of wheel squeaking to get what you want.
> 
> A saw just under a year old burns up, if it was defective, it would have happened real early. Running old fuel is the likely culprit, coupled with the user running a saw that is not running right, but without any data/details
> at all, who can say anything?
> ...



Fish, you and I are in agreement on many things and I am not sure how I feel about that. I am amazed that any brand of saw would agree to warranty a saw because of fuel quality. That is not a good business plan for the OEM. The thing that has been happening more and more is fewer and fewer people representing the brands are approaching these situations in a timely manner that resembles being professional. 

Diagnostic testing for saw failure is quick and easy but must be done correctly and again professionally. I can count on one hand the number of shops that I have been to that P/V test saws for any type of reason. Many retailers that "service" do not seem to even possess the correct tools let alone a "mechanic" with proper skill set. I have witnessed too many dealers using the classic "I have been selling saws for 20 years I can tell you it failed because of ..." as a reason to not to provide warranties. That is crap. 

All OEMs have a set of guidelines for warranties and if the dealers expect the customers to abide by them then the customers can expect the dealers to do the same. Any OEM that allows or requires any deciding input beyond the point of retail is asking for trouble and looking to give away saws. Grey areas are expensive.

The time line in this particular instance is for me the main indicator of an error in judgment on the part of the people representing the OEM. If it failed because of bad fuel a simple set of tests that could be done on the same day the saw was dropped off could have eliminated Stihl's warranty responsibility. That was not what seemed to happen and is almost NEVER what happens around here. If Stihl is going to allow that type of representation to be its standard, which it is around here with any brand, than greasing squeaks is probably going to be a regular occurrence. Poulan seems to have set the bar for how claims are handled around here and that is sad.

I understand that many dealers can have a hard time fitting in fast warranty resolutions but the dealers need to be aware that time is not on thier side in many of these situations. Un-like many tune-ups and most repair work a warranty issue often leaves the owner with a very nervous uncomfortable feeling while they wait especially if they truely do not understand why there new piece of equipment failed. 

Stihl did not cover this saw because of the E content in fuel. They covered this saw because the people representing the brand in this instance failed to act in a manner correctly representing the OEM. In regards to those people I hope there are some spankings on the way, with paddles, none of that open hand crap.

I blame the company that allows the squeaky wheel to exist.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 27, 2009)

All I'm interested in is seeing the 290, piston and cylinder, results of a vac and pressure test. Are the intelicarbs adjustable? Do they hold tune? The guy's not a mechanic, how often should he bring in it for carb adjustment?


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2009)

JohnL said:


> All I'm interested in is seeing the 290, piston and cylinder, results of a vac and pressure test. Are the intelicarbs adjustable? Do they hold tune? The guy's not a mechanic, how often should he bring in it for carb adjustment?



In general, adjusting the carb on a saw that has a running problem is a bad
idea.

We were all interested to see the pics.


----------



## limelakephoto (Jun 29, 2009)

Really it is kind of hard to get pics when the saw is not in your hand. If one of my saws went kaput under warranty, do you really think one would strip it down to see what happened ? Not likely.... Not the general population anyways. I would take my saw in after a quick check over by myself and ask the dealer for help.


----------



## Maldeney (Jun 29, 2009)

limelakephoto said:


> Really it is kind of hard to get pics when the saw is not in your hand. If one of my saws went kaput under warranty, do you really think one would strip it down to see what happened ? Not likely.... Not the general population anyways. I would take my saw in after a quick check over by myself and ask the dealer for help.




See that is where I differ! A two stroke does not get much simpler, I would first tear it apart to find out what was going on. As well as take pictures the entire time I was doing it. (For proof) Then I would take it back to the dealer and ask them what the heck was going on. Especially if I had been (quote FPC) "I am not new to 2-cycle engines and I've been using Stihl saws for at least a decade without any real problems with the equipment itself." 

So I still don't think high fives and pats on the back are warranted for 310.


But I was on the skeptical side early on.


----------



## limelakephoto (Jun 29, 2009)

If you took the muffler off and inspected the dealer would probably get his back up , especially under warranty. I think it would make the dealer suspicious myself.


----------



## Maldeney (Jun 30, 2009)

At that point it wouldn't matter. In this situation it really didn't matter the circumstances anyway. At least I would know going into it what was going on and then I would have a leg to stand on with the dealer. Otherwise I would be at the mercy of what they tell me! Like I said though two stroke motors do not get much simplier, so if the dealer has issue with me removing the muffler to do an inspection I need to find another dealer!


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 30, 2009)

Fish said:


> This could be a really good thread, let's wait and see.......



I was a new member here when I saw the first couple pages of this, including Fish's 1st page quote above.

Tuned out, couldn't help but check today to see how many pages this went into. 40 something?? Do I see 50 coming?



All I can say is, "Wow."


----------



## JJuday (Jun 30, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> I'm not a Stihl guy. But that story is about a bad dealer, not a bad company. If you have Stihl underwear, just find a new dealer....



I think that said it all in the first response. Every manufacturer has made lemons, and sadly, not all service/sales stations are willing to do right by the customers after the sale is over. 

If the poster had bought a Husqvarna, Dolmar, Jonsered, or any other major brand would the responses been any different? Maybe, maybe not. Some are all too content to crap all over a company because of a bad dealer experience. Stihl is not the number one company in sales because of it's product so much as it's dealer network and after sales service and support. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jun 30, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> I was a new member here when I saw the first couple pages of this, including Fish's 1st page quote above.
> 
> Tuned out, couldn't help but check today to see how many pages this went into. 40 something?? Do I see 50 coming?
> 
> ...



this is nothing... check out the "jerry springer: my girlfriend is a boy" thread aka the beg for rep thread... its up to like page 2100+


----------



## peter399 (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread is always on top (no wonder ..) so why not make it a sticky?


----------



## super3 (Jun 30, 2009)

Why?,as you stated it's always on top anyway. If every time someone said this should be a sticky,it was done we would be scrolling through 6 pages of stickys to get to todays threads.


----------



## edisto (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Maldeney (Jul 2, 2009)

super3 said:


> Why?,as you stated it's always on top anyway. If every time someone said this should be a sticky,it was done we would be scrolling through 6 pages of stickys to get to todays threads.



:agree2:


----------



## canopyboy (Jul 2, 2009)

Jkebxjunke said:


> this is nothing... check out the "jerry springer: my girlfriend is a boy" thread aka the beg for rep thread... its up to like page 2100+



I've come across that particular thread. But it's filled with pictures of redheads and other stuff that helps explain it's length after a couple years. I just never would have guessed 40+ pages on this particular thread. 

But I guess the moral is the ones that start with a crazy rant with attitude seem to get people the most involved.:monkey:


----------



## fredmc (Jul 2, 2009)

Entertainment has it's value.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Entertainment has it's value.



Or, lack there of.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still going, I thought it would have ended at post #1. opcorn:


----------



## fredmc (Jul 2, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Or, lack there of.



Towmaytoe tahmahtow...

You only live once, enjoy life at others expense.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Towmaytoe tahmahtow...
> 
> You only live once, enjoy life at others expense.



What we expected, at least you are predictable.


----------



## fredmc (Jul 2, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> What we expected, at least you are predictable.



Sarcasm....

Thing is I have no angle like most...


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Sarcasm....
> 
> Thing is I have no angle like most...



Perhaps


----------



## fredmc (Jul 2, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> What we expected, at least you are predictable.



You see I'm here because I'm bored. I'm not here to tell newbies to find a good dealer, because I am not a dealer and have nothing to lose. I don't have an ebay store or my own website. I do this chainsaw thing because it is fun. so... sorry if I step on a few toes and make a few saw snobs upset. I refuse to participate in the kiss butt saw snob game anyway. Look at it like this: Fred has a skewed view of things and he always questions authority-take it with a grain of salt. If it don't apply let it fly....does that help?


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> You see I'm here because I'm bored. I'm not here to tell newbies to find a good dealer, because I am not a dealer and have nothing to lose. I don't have an ebay store or my own website. I do this chainsaw thing because it is fun. so... sorry if I step on a few toes and make a few saw snobs upset. I refuse to participate in the kiss butt saw snob game anyway. Look at it like this: Fred has a skewed view of things and he always questions authority-take it with a grain of salt. If it don't apply let it fly....does that help?



You and the vast majority of the rest of us here. You are not unique in these ways, others yes.


----------



## fredmc (Jul 2, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> You and the vast majority of the rest of us here. You are not unique in these ways, others yes.



Well if it helps I'm trying to tone it down. Lots of people here have helped me. I'm trying to pay it forward... A guy needs to live a balanced life right?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> ... A guy needs to live a balanced life right?:greenchainsaw:



Walking on the tight wire called life, that would be a good thing.


----------



## edisto (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Sarcasm....
> 
> Thing is I have no angle like most...



Does that make you obtuse, or circular?


----------



## joatmon (Jul 2, 2009)

edisto said:


> Does that make you obtuse?



Ed,

I didn't know Fred was fat.

ole joat


----------



## edisto (Jul 2, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Ed,
> 
> I didn't know Fred was fat.
> 
> ole joat



Just in the skull area.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 2, 2009)

edisto said:


> Just in the skull area.



Ed,

Can't be a hitman, but I do make a good pin spotter.

ole joat


----------



## edisto (Jul 2, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Ed,
> 
> Can't be a hitman, but I do make a good pin spotter.
> 
> ole joat



I've seen you knock quite a few down...but the assist is a real art form.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 2, 2009)

edisto said:


> I've seen you knock quite a few down...but the assist is a real art form.



Ed,

I've always been a McMahon / Carney type of guy.

ole joat


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jul 2, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Entertainment has it's value.



Maybe even more than a stihl! Value that is!


----------



## edisto (Jul 2, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Ed,
> 
> I've always been a McMahon / Carney type of guy.
> 
> ole joat



Carney was indeed an Art form.


----------



## joatmon (Jul 2, 2009)

edisto said:


> Carney was indeed an Art form.


 .... and Ed, you're no McMahon.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Bs*

I smelled it before I even turned my computer on. Way to go, gentlemen! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rickochet (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep, this has been an official waste of one hour of my life. However.... Congrats to fpc310 for taking it on the chin and coming out a winner!


----------



## fredmc (Jul 6, 2009)

edisto said:


> Does that make you obtuse, or circular?



That brings up a funny thing that happened to my FIL. He was at the doctor getting checked up. The doctor did his tests and was talking to him about his weight. The doctor told him that he was obese. FIL thought the doc said "a-beast" and he was mad at the doctor for days thinking he was insulted.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rickochet (Jul 6, 2009)

fredmc said:


> That brings up a funny thing that happened to my FIL. He was at the doctor getting checked up. The doctor did his tests and was talking to him about his weight. The doctor told him that he was obese. FIL thought the doc said "a-beast" and he was mad at the doctor for days thinking he was insulted.
> :greenchainsaw:



I'm not sure if I'd rather be called obese or a beast. Probably a beast 'cause the truth always hurts more!!!! :jawdrop:


----------



## carybush (Apr 10, 2010)

I will have to agree, The Stihl Shops In my area really suck!!!!!! Stihl needs to teach these guys some counter behavior. They stand and look at you like you dont know ####. I told my dealer about my saw leaking oil on the shop floor they had it for 7 days and I`m still not sure its fixed day 2 the repairman calls and askes how much I will take for my saw, A guy wants to buy it (the guy was him) because he didn`t wanna work on it so stihl needs to cull some dealers help.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Apr 10, 2010)

fpc310 said:


> Yeah, I crumbled and bought a 361 to replace the 290. I had to get back to work on these trees. At worst, the 290 is dead. At best, I have a new saw that is *supposed* to be the cat's ass and the possibility of a warranty repair or replacement on the 290.
> 
> Who knows. I will probably run the 361 on a tuesday which will void the warranty. Didn't you know that excessive tuesday running voids the warranty? Watch out for those tuesdays.




i got a similar run around with a 5 year old 029 super from my local dealers.
oh yea you straight gassed it! no the 044 was sipping the same gas! no warranty on the old turd 029super.

in the end the parts cost more than a new 290.

what i did was trade the junker for a new bar and chain for one of my 044's.

i was kind of shocked myself at AS members reactions--they were treating me like a greenhorn-straight gasser! STIHL must be some kind of god like machine in some peoples mind.

but what do i know? i have only been logging since 1977!

don't know what killed the 029. when it croaked it was acting like it had just ran out of gas. i think it was the carb but the entire bottom end was pretty well worn out. i pretty much avoid 029/290s from that point onward.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 10, 2010)

Where is the crybaby smilie?

Gary


----------



## Just Mow (Apr 10, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Where is the crybaby smilie?
> 
> Gary



You wore it out.


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 10, 2010)

Carybush, don't know what part of Missouri your in, but there is an outstanding dealer in Monett, Missouri that has an excellent saw tech.
It's the coast to coast store, also a really good one in Neosho, Mo, Casey's road and race, it also has a really good saw tech. I've found that the Race brother's chain of farm stores have horrible saw service they are both husky and stihl dealers.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I may be partial ....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Apr 10, 2010)

What in the hell is THIS thread doing back? WHY??


:deadhorse:


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 10, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Carybush, don't know what part of Missouri your in, but there is an outstanding dealer in Monett, Missouri that has an excellent saw tech.
> It's the coast to coast store, also a really good one in Neosho, Mo, Casey's road and race, it also has a really good saw tech. I've found that the Race brother's chain of farm stores have horrible saw service they are both husky and stihl dealers.



More great saw shops, Lanagan Missouri, North side of town, Dan and Sally, great people. Hiwasee Arkansas, right in the middle of town. This shop still has Homelite, McCulloch, Clinton, and several other saw manufacturer signs hanging up outside the shop. My kinda of joint. Dolly runs the counter, I think that is her name, all the mechanics, notice I didn't say technicians are in their 60's and 70's. Don't say much, but when they talk pay attention.


----------



## edisto (Apr 10, 2010)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think I may be partial ....



Partial indeed. Those saws are only partially orange.


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah........... mee too


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just Mow said:


> You wore it out.



HAHAHAHAHA! 

Gary


----------



## zoulas (Apr 10, 2010)

Guys, the warranty on a product is there to get you to buy the product. The manufacturer has every intention of fighting every claim. They play detective to find the criminal customers, so they treat every customer like a criminal. Best thing to do is write a letter to Stihl customer relations.


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think I may be partial ....



Sheesh.....you even gots an 'lectric one.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 10, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Sheesh.....you even gots an 'lectric one.



well there is madness in my method for having an electric one... its mainly for bucking up logs near the house and not waking up the kiddies... keeps the wife happy.


----------



## Rooshooter (Apr 10, 2010)

zoulas said:


> Guys, the warranty on a product is there to get you to buy the product. The manufacturer has every intention of fighting every claim. They play detective to find the criminal customers, so they treat every customer like a criminal. Best thing to do is write a letter to Stihl customer relations.



It's not only the Stihl dealers, I think most are very like minded, I have had the problem with Husky also. Customers relations ??? What customer relations ?

I had the pleasure of dealing with a local Stihl dealer and getting nowhere fast recently, I ended up having to call Stihl Australia and got much the same response even after a few email's and phone calls.
It was only after telling the service manager that legal action was proceeding that I got them to stop treating me like a d*ckhead and replace my Friday afternoon manufactured saw with a new one.
I will however continue to buy Stihl as it is the only saw that will stand up to the rigors of commercial firewood cutting, My saws can work 8 - 10 hours a day almost continuously, only stopping to refuel the saw. I run 660's & 880's with bars as short as 17".


----------



## carybush (Apr 10, 2010)

Rooshooter Thats Like driving a ford with a chevrolet engine!!!!


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2010)

Rooshooter said:


> It's not only the Stihl dealers, I think most are very like minded, I have had the problem with Husky also. Customers relations ??? What customer relations ?
> 
> I had the pleasure of dealing with a local Stihl dealer and getting nowhere fast recently, I ended up having to call Stihl Australia and got much the same response even after a few email's and phone calls.
> It was only after telling the service manager that legal action was proceeding that I got them to stop treating me like a d*ckhead and replace my Friday afternoon manufactured saw with a new one.
> I will however continue to buy Stihl as it is the only saw that will stand up to the rigors of commercial firewood cutting, My saws can work 8 - 10 hours a day almost continuously, only stopping to refuel the saw. I run 660's & 880's with bars as short as 17".



Why the harvester bar on the 880?


----------



## Rooshooter (Apr 11, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Why the harvester bar on the 880?



I got a few harvester bars very cheap ( $15 ea ) and it is a harder bar than the CN40 titanium, I can wear a bar out in 4 - 6 weeks if I am commercial cutting, so far it is lasting well.


----------

